# Die besten und schlimmsten Anmachsprüche



## Davatar (20. Juli 2009)

Gestern Abend spät gabs da irgend nen mülligen Film im Fernsehen, der so ein Bisschen im Hintergrund lief währenddem ich durch die Weiten des Internets gesurft bin. Worums in dem Film genau ging weiss ich auch nicht so genau, nach 10 Minuten hab ich dann den Fernseher ausgestellt. Aber an eine Szene kann ich mich noch gut erinnern. Ein Mann und eine Frau sitzen an der Bar.
Er: _"Ich wette mit Dir um 20 Dollar, ich kann Dich küssen ohne Deine Lippen zu berühren."_
Sie: _"Die Wette nehm ich an, leg den 20er auf den Tisch."_
Daraufhin küsst er sie und meint: _"Das war jeden Cent wert!"_

Recht dreist das Ganze, irgendwie aber doch auch recht stylisch, finde ich!
Wie auch immer: mir schossen plötzlich unzählige Situationen durch den Kopf, in denen entweder ich oder jemand anders nen Spruch hat fallen lassen, mal mit mehr und mal mit weniger Erfolg. Da ich ein paar Jahre als Barkeeper gearbeitet habe, konnt ich da auch Einiges aufschnappen. Das möcht ich natürlich niemandem entgehen lassen:

Mein persönlicher Favorit, als ich so ganz zufällig mal mitgelauscht hab:
Er: _"Ich könnte mir ernsthaft vorstellen, von Dir ein Kind zu bekommen!"_
Sie: _"Dann mach Dich aber auf hohe Alimentzahlungen gefasst!"_

Ein Freund von mir hat mal seine Handy-Nummer auf ein Taschentuch geschrieben in der Hoffnung, sie so innovativ weitergeben zu können. Während dem Abend hat dann ein Mädel aus Versehen ihren Drink verschüttet. Er gab ihr ein Taschentuch - natürlich das mit der Nummer drauf. Sie hat es dann dankbar angenommen, sich den Arm abgewischt und das Taschentuch in den Abfalleimer geschmissen. Das scheint also nicht zu funktionieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder auch ganz nett war einmal an einer Poolparty.
Sie: _"Oh man das ist so heiss hier, zu schade, dass ich mein Badezeug vergessen hab..."_
Er: _"Ach kein Problem, ich schick einfach die andern Leute weg, dann kannst Du nacktbaden!"_

Lustig war einmal in den Ferien in nem Club. Ein Freund von mir wollte da ein Mädel anbaggern und fragte sie:
Er: _"Hey hast Du eigentlich nen Freund?"_
Sie: _"Nein, aber ne Freundin."_
Daraufhin hat sie sich umgedreht, nem andern Mädel auf die Schulter getippt und ihr die Zunge in den Hals gesteckt. ^^

Ach ich weiss doch, worauf Ihr gespannt seid, auf meine eignen Tiefflieger. Nunja, es war nicht mein Fehler, aber das hat sich so zugetragen: Wir waren in den Ferien und haben da zwei Mädels getroffen, ich glaube die waren von Norwegen oder so. Auf alle Fälle hab ich mich blendend mit dem einen Mädel verstanden. Mein Kumpel hat sich unterdessen mit dem andern Mädel unterhalten. Bei mir liefs soweit ganz gut und es wär bestimmt noch was draus geworden später in der Nacht, nur kam irgendwann der Moment in dem mein Kumpel wiedereinmal voll ins Fettnäpfchen getreten ist (das kann er recht gut, kann ich Euch sagen!). Sein Mädel hat ihn gefragt wie alt wir eigentlich seien.
Kleiner Einschub: Wenn Mann in den Ferien ist und die einmalige Chance hat mit einer Norwegerin in die Kiste zu springen, gibt Mann sich normalerweise ein paar Jahre älter als er ist um sicher zu gehn, dass Folgendes eben genau nicht passiert:
Er hat dann natürlich gesagt was auch der Fall war, dass er 21 Jahre alt sei. Die Tatsache, dass ich aber 2 Jahre älter bin als er hat er verschwiegen. Tjo die Mädels meinten dann: _"Sorry boys, you're to young for us. We are 24 and 25. I mean... if you'd be 23 years old, we would be fine, but so...good night."_
Übersetzung für englisch-schwache Leute: _"Sorry Jungs, Ihr seid zu jung für uns. Wir sind 24 und 25. I meine...wenn Ihr wenigstens 23 Jahre alt wär wärs für uns ok, aber so...gute Nacht."_
Ihr könnt Euch gar nicht vorstellen wie dumm ich in dem Moment aus der Wäsche geschaut habe.
Gut schlussendlich wars nicht mein Fehler, aber ich durfte die Konsequenzen dafür mittragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nunja, einen persönlichen Lacher hab ich dann doch noch:
Damals war ich glaub ich 16 oder 17 oder so, hatte also grundsätzlich kaum Erfahrung betreffend Anmachsprüche. Auf jeden Fall gabs da son Mädel, das mir ganz gut gefiel und mit dem ich mich den ganzen Abend lang unterhalten hatte. Ich orientierte mich also an einem Film, den ich mal gesehen hatte und natürlich fiel mir zugleich ein:
Ich: _"Ich finde Du hast wunderschöne Augen."_
Natürlich kam es, wie es kommen musste. Sie schloss die Augen und fragte mich:
Sie: _"Na gut, welche Augenfarbe hab ich denn?"_
Das ist einer dieser Momente im Leben in denen man denkt: Man bist Du ein Idiot, hättest Du besser die Klappe gehalten! Was sagst Du jetzt, was tust Du nur? Naja, rat einfach mal drauf los...
Ich: _"Dunkelbraun."_
Natürlich war die Augenfarbe nicht dunkelbraun. Jeder von Euch lacht jetzt und denkt sich: "Was für ein Depp! Naja, selbst schuld." Aber jetzt bin ich der, der zuletzt und am lautesten lacht. Es ging nämlich so weiter:
Sie: _"Naja, eigentlich sind sie ja schwarz. Aber hier ists ja recht dunkel, da sieht man das nicht so gut. Ausserdem macht man beim Küssen eh die Augen zu."_
*CHINGCHINGCHINGCHINGCHING! Der Kandidat hat gewonnen! 100 Punkte! Hauptpreis: Das Mädel!*
Tjo, daraufhin hab ich sie geküsst und der Abend war ein voller Erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


HAH!
Was lernen wir daraus? Auch aus einer solchen Situation kann was Gutes werden! Man muss einfach dementsprechend Vorarbeit geleistet haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ah, den hier darf ich Euch auch nicht vorenthalten, das war einfach zu niedlich. Ich stand hinter der Bar und hab Gläser getrocknet. Links vorne stand ein Typ, rechts vorne 2 Mädels. Der Typ hat dauernd zu ihnen rübergeschaut und irgendwann hat er sich dann doch noch getraut, anzugreifen. Er hat mir also zugewunken und meinte so:
Typ: _"Bring mir mal 3 Tequila Silver und 3 Smirnoff."_
Ich hab also die Flaschen geholt und geöffnet und die Shots zusammen mit Salz und Citrone vorbereitet. Als ich das Geld entgegengenommen hab und zur Kasse gelaufen bin, gingen die Mädels weg, haben ihre Jacken geholt und gingen nach Hause. Ich hab also dem Typen sein Wechselgeld gebracht. Daraufhin meinte er:
Typ: _"Oh, hast Du gesehn, wo die beiden Mädels von da drüben grad hin sind?"_
Ich: _"Tjo da hast Du Pech, die sind grad nach Hause gegangen."_
Fazit: Der Typ stand da noch etwa ne Stunde rum, trank seine 3 Tequila und seine 3 Smirnoff und ging dann frustriert nach Hause.

Und nun bin ich auf die Anmachsprüche oder Situationen gefasst, die Ihr selbst schon ausgeteilt, erhalten oder vielleicht auch einfach nur aufgeschnappt habt.


----------



## Potpotom (20. Juli 2009)

Anmachsprüche... passt irgendwie hier hin. Wäre wohl unter die schlimmsten Anmachsprüche zu verbuchen, wenn auch erfolgreich, irgendwie. xD

Meine Frau habe ich so kennengelernt:

Ich war mit Freunden in einer Bar, als sich das Ende des Abends näherte liess ich ein Taxi rufen. So ein paar Drinks später kam dann eine Bedienung und schickte mich nach draussen weil das Taxi jetzt da ist. 

Also ich raus und in den schwarzen Audi (Taxis sind hier schwarz)... nunja, hatte mich wohl vertan. Also fing ich an das Mädel auf dem Fahrersitz in deutsch zuzulallen... kurioser Weise konnte das Mädel auf dem Beifahrersitz (jetzt meine Frau ^^) deutsch und versuchte mir zu verklickern, dass ich da irgendwie falsch bin.

Naja, aufgewacht bin ich dann am nächsten Morgen bei mir und ein Zettel mit ihrer Telefonnummer lag auf meinem Nachtschrank... ein Jahr später sind wir zusammengezogen und haben nach ein paar Jahren geheiratet und eine wunderschöne Tochter bekommen.

Das Gespräch könnte so gelaufen sein.

Ich: Rue de la xxxxxx svp
Fahrerin: Huh? Depèche toi!
Ich: Ich will nach Hause... 
Beifahrerin: Du bist falsch hier, das ist kein Taxi! 
Ich: Hö?

Keine Ahnung, jedenfalls fangen die beiden Mädels heute noch an zu lachen wenn wir zurückdenken. Ich persönlich weiss nicht allzu viel... ach ja, es lief nichts in dieser Nacht - die beiden schleppten mich nach Hause und schmissen mich "entkleidet" in mein Bett.

Fazit: Zum Glück stieg ich net in irgendeine Mafiakarre oder so... hrhrhr... war im übrigen das letzte Mal das ich betrunken war. ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2009)

Das gezielte suchen und anpsprechen kappt bei mir nie also hab ich das aufgegeben.
Ich lern dann eher Mädels an ner Strandbar o.Ä. per Zufall kennen und quatsch dann mit denen zieh seh bissel durch die Hotelanlagen/Innenstadt o.Ä. beim Sonnenuntergang am Strand/See o.Ä. entlang und dann Nachts ins Meer/Bett o.Ä.
Oder so und das kappt dann und wann auch ganz gut.

Ich möcht auch mal das Geschick haben zu nem Mädel in der Disco hinzugehn und mit ihrn Flirt anzufangen aber das kann ich ums verrecken nicht.


----------



## shadow24 (20. Juli 2009)

verwegen:"wenn du Lust auf einen Kuss hast...sag nichts,lächle nur..."...oder zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt:"darf ich auf eine Ohrfeige mit raufkommen?"

plump:"sorry,ich möchte dich nicht dumm anmachen,aber ich hätte nichts dagegen wenn du es tust..."

romantisch:Er:"Entschuldige,hast du eine Landkarte?" Sie:"Nein,wieso?" Er:"Weil ich mich gerade in deinen Augen verloren habe..."

sexistisch:Er:"Hey,hast du auf deinem Bauch geschlafen?" Sie:"Nein" Er:"Kann ich?"

no go:"Hast du Wasser in den Knien oder warum schlägt meine Wünschelrute gerade aus?


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juli 2009)

Richtig:

Das Buch über Quantenmechanik am nächsten morgen erst auffinden lassen und sich weitere Gespräche daraus entwickeln lassen.

Falsch:

Das Buch über Quantenmechanik mitnehmen und Abends in der Bar bei einer heißen Tasse Kakao mit Sahne lesen und dann versuchen mit jemanden ins Gespräch zu kommen.


(An dieser Stelle stellen sie sich bitte ein zweitgeteiltes Bild mit Strichmännchen vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Und bevor man sich wundert... Ja bei einer guten heißen Tasse Kakao lässt sich Quantenmechanik sehr viel besser verdauen!


----------



## Nofel (20. Juli 2009)

Funktionieren Anmachsprüche überhaupt? Hat da jemand gut Erfahrungen.

Achtung geklaut bei Jürgen von der Lippe:

"Kennen sie den schon?"

"Sagen sie haben sie Wasser in den Beinen, meine Wünschelrute schlägt aus."

Tiefer Blick in die Augen.
"Gnädige Dame, ich fürchte es gibt Krieg. Mein Säbel Juckt"

Mit den bekommt man aber bestimmt keine.



Ich hab die meisten beim Schlittschuhlaufen kennen gelernt. Entweder man hilft selber, dann ist man der starke Kerl oder man stellt sich etwas dämlich an und hofft das sie hilft oder rempelt sie LEICHT!!! an und lädt sie zu einem Kakao ein. Da hat man eine sehr gute Quote, wenn man das so nennen kann.

In der Disko wurde ich meist angesprochen... Teilweise mit Sau dummen Sprüchen. Das härteste war wohl ein Wort. 
"Ficken?" 
Als man hätte man jetzt richtig eine Stizen und könnte da nicht mal mehr dran denken. Mein Kumpel ist fast an seinem Wather Joe erstickt. Ich glaube ich hab zwar noch immer ihre Telefonnnummer, aber ich geh zum tanzen in die Disko.


----------



## K0l0ss (20. Juli 2009)

Naja. Ich mit meinen jungen 17 Jahren war noch nicht in allzu vielen Clubs/Bars/Whatever, als das ich hier Seiten weise erzählen könnte.

Aber zwei Geschichten habe ich.

Letztens hat ein Freund mit seiner kleinen Band einen Auftritt in einer Bar gespielt. Da ich mehr oder weniger Mitglied dieser Band bin, ohne mitzuspielen oder singen (aber immerhin spiele ich seit kurzem Bass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) war ich also auch vor Ort. Da ich die Songs in und auswendig kenn saß ich an der Bar. Neben mir mein angetrunkener Kollege. Dieser hatte zu vor einen schicken Korb von einem Mädel bekommen, nachdem er ernst folgenden Spruch brachte:

Er:_"Dein Vater muss ein Dieb gewesen sein"_

Ich denke mal jeder weiß, wie es weiter geht. Aber das Mädel wusste auch Bescheid und kam ihm zu vor.

Sie:_"Nein, der hat mir nicht die Sterne vom Himmel geklaut."_

Darauf hin hat sie sich wieder in die "Menge" (Naja, die 50 Leutz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) begeben und wir haben nichts mehr von ihr mitbekommen.
Für meinen Kollegen war der Abend also gelaufen und er saß leicht deprimiert an der Bar.

Oder:

Mein Bruder, der zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht 16 war, war zusammen mit meinem Vater und ein paar Freunden bei Rock am Ring. Mein Vater ist 46 Jahre alt und ein totaler Konzert-Freak. Damals beim Disturbed-Konzert war er der erste im Mosh-Pit. Aber btt.
Ich war nicht mit bei RaR, habe mir aber eine Menge von meinen Freunden erzählen lassen. Mein Vater war wohl betrunken und hat sich an jedes weibliche Wesen rangemacht, was da rumlief. Immer schön unauffällig in der Menge anschuppsen und sich dann schön brav entschuldigen, ob er das irgendwie wieder gut machen könnte. Jaja...so ist er meint Vater...komischer Typ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (20. Juli 2009)

Nofel schrieb:


> Funktionieren Anmachsprüche überhaupt? Hat da jemand gut Erfahrungen.


Nunja kommt auf die Situation, Deine Charakterart, die Charakterart des Ziels und Deine Absichten an, das kann man nicht so pauschal sagen. Nach meinen Erfahrungen hin funktionieren Anmachsprüche, wenn man auf ne Nacht aus ist durchaus. Wenns was richtiges werden soll eher selten oder gar nicht. Aber um jemanden kennenzulernen muss man ja auch nicht zwangsläufig das derbste rauspacken, das man mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt hat. Manchmal reichen simple Fragen oder Aussagen und danach verwickelt man seinen Gegenüber in ein Gespräch aus dem dann u.U. mehr entstehen kann.
Aber man kanns auch so sehn: wenn man nach nem Spruch gleich ne Abfuhr erhält weiss man wenigstens woran man ist und muss sich nicht noch die Mühe machen, den ganzen Abend lang zu diskutieren bis die Abfuhr kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Übrigens hab ichs tatsächlich auch schon erlebt (bzw gesehen), dass bei gewissen Leuten 2-3 Sprüche gefallen sind und die sich dann gleich ansprangen und nicht mehr voneinander loslassen konnten. Wie gesagt, da spielen viele Einflüsse mit ein.

Meine persönlichen Erfolgsquoten waren übrigens am höchsten wenn ich Austauschstudentinnen kennengelernt hab, die nur noch 1-2 Wochen im Land sind. Die scheinen dann irgendwie ein erhöhtes Bedürfnis zu...öhm...Kontakten...zu haben.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Juli 2009)

Wenn dich eine anlächelt die dir gefällt, einfach mal schauen wie vertieft sie bei ihren Leuten grad eingebunden ist (niemals ist ein Mädel einfach so allein in der Disco, das ist völlig fiktiv und wird uns vom Fernsehen vorgegaukelt) und dann einfach hingehen und fragen ob sie tanzen will (Frau will das eigentlich immer). Das Gespräch entwickelt sich dann in der Pause zum Getränke holen.. klappt eigentlich immer.

Sonst hat sich bei uns (mir und 2 Kumpels) das "How I Met Your Mother"-Prinzip durchgesetzt, *antippen "Hi, kennst du David?" *David ohne Vorwarnung vorschiebt. Funzt eigentlich, schwierig ists wenn dein Kumpel keine Augen im Kopf hat und das bei den falschen Mädels macht, man muss eigentlich immer schauen mit wem sie da ist/was sie gerade macht, das macht eigentlich die Erfolgsquote aus.


/e


K0l0ss schrieb:


> Naja. Ich mit meinen jungen 17 Jahren war noch nicht in allzu vielen Clubs/Bars/Whatever, als das ich hier Seiten weise erzählen könnte.
> Darauf hin hat sie sich wieder in die "Menge" (Naja, die 50 Leutz
> 
> 
> ...


Hast du das mitbekommen, standest du daneben und hast das etwas belächelt? Wenn ja wäre das deine Chance gewesen dich für deinen betrunkenen Freund zu entschuldigen und sie zu fragen ob sie was trinken mag. ;]

Und aja.. Rock am Ring.. he ja, das ist nicht sehr verwunderlich, wenn du es drauf anlegst kannste da jeden Abend ne andere mit ins Zelt nehmen, das schöne ist das diese dann auch spätestens am nächsten morgen wieder verschwinden und ihr euch höchst wahrscheinlich auch nicht wieder seht!


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Mein Bruder, der zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht 16 war, war zusammen mit meinem Vater und ein paar Freunden bei Rock am Ring. Mein Vater ist 46 Jahre alt und ein totaler Konzert-Freak. Damals beim Disturbed-Konzert war er der erste im Mosh-Pit. Aber btt.
> Ich war nicht mit bei RaR, habe mir aber eine Menge von meinen Freunden erzählen lassen. Mein Vater war wohl betrunken und hat sich an jedes weibliche Wesen rangemacht, was da rumlief. Immer schön unauffällig in der Menge anschuppsen und sich dann schön brav entschuldigen, ob er das irgendwie wieder gut machen könnte. Jaja...so ist er meint Vater...komischer Typ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


n cooler vater da kannste nix sagen XD


----------



## shadow24 (20. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wenn dich eine anlächelt die dir gefällt, einfach mal schauen wie vertieft sie bei ihren Leuten grad eingebunden ist (niemals ist ein Mädel einfach so allein in der Disco, das ist völlig fiktiv und wird uns vom Fernsehen vorgegaukelt) und dann einfach hingehen und fragen ob sie tanzen will (Frau will das eigentlich immer).


bis auf das tanzen gehen geb ich dir vollkommen recht...wenn man in Blickkontakt zu einer Frau steht und sie anlächelt und sie zurücklächelt ist eh meist jeder Anmachspruch überflüssig.man nimmt seinem Mut zusammen geht zu ihr direkt hin udn fragt sie ob man sie zu einem Drink einladen kann.wenn man schon einen "guten Draht" über den Blick hatte benötigt man auch keine Spruch...ausserdem sind die guten Sprüche sowieso bei Mann und Frau mehr als bekannt...


----------



## Nofel (20. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nunja kommt auf die Situation, Deine Charakterart, die Charakterart des Ziels und Deine Absichten an, das kann man nicht so pauschal sagen. Nach meinen Erfahrungen hin funktionieren Anmachsprüche, wenn man auf ne Nacht aus ist durchaus. Wenns was richtiges werden soll eher selten oder gar nicht. Aber um jemanden kennenzulernen muss man ja auch nicht zwangsläufig das derbste rauspacken, das man mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt hat. Manchmal reichen simple Fragen oder Aussagen und danach verwickelt man seinen Gegenüber in ein Gespräch aus dem dann u.U. mehr entstehen kann.
> 
> Meine persönlichen Erfolgsquoten waren übrigens am höchsten wenn ich Austauschstudentinnen kennengelernt hab, die nur noch 1-2 Wochen im Land sind. Die scheinen dann irgendwie ein erhöhtes Bedürfnis zu...öhm...Kontakten...zu haben.



Ok da hab ich es nie drauf angelegt. Was aber in der Disko gut klappt. 
"Hi, du siehst aus als ob du richtig tanzen könntest, mal Lust auf einen schönen Samba/Salsa-Abend? Ich lad dich ein und wenn du nicht kannst, ist das auch nicht schlimm, dann hätte ich einen Grund dich vorher zu treffen und es dir beizubringen." Mir ist schon klar, das Männer die Latein tanzen schwul aussehen, aber Frauen schein drauf zu stehen. Außerdem, die Frauen die mitkommen, können sich auch meist bewegen, was ja auch bei anderen Sachen wichtig ist.


----------



## picollo0071 (20. Juli 2009)

Nofel schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar, das Männer die Latein tanzen schwul aussehen, aber Frauen schein drauf zu stehen.


Öhm, nein tun sie nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man die Hüften ned wie beim Turniertanzen rausschmeißt, sieht es sogar recht flott aus. Samba ist da genau der richtige Tanz, wenn man es kann. Rumba ist aber der eher bessere Tanz, wenn du mich fragst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(oder was total schnelles wie ein Jive oder der Klassische Wiener Walzer)
Klassischer Paartanz ist aber allgemein recht gut, um Damen kennen zu lernen.



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Caveman1979 (20. Juli 2009)

Er "Glaubst du an die Liebe auf den erst Blick?
 oder soll ich nochmal vorbei Laufen


----------



## K0l0ss (20. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Hast du das mitbekommen, standest du daneben und hast das etwas belächelt? Wenn ja wäre das deine Chance gewesen dich für deinen betrunkenen Freund zu entschuldigen und sie zu fragen ob sie was trinken mag. ;]



Ja, ich saß ja direkt daneben. Und höfflichkeitshalber habe ich mir das Lachen verkniffen, weil das doch leicht fies gewesen wäre. Aber so schnell wie das ging konnte ich nicht reagieren. Ich habe den Spruch nur nebenbei bemerkt, schau zu den beiden da stand sie auch schon auf. Antwortete ihm und ging weg.



LordofDemons schrieb:


> n cooler vater da kannste nix sagen XD



Ja. Manchmal frage ich mich echt, was in den gefahren ist. Da gibts ne Menge, was der macht. Egal was. Der ist zum Teil schlimmer als ich. Ich glaube der durchlebt mit mir zusammen seine Jugend nochmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...weil ich sein ältester Sohn bin.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juli 2009)

Wichtig ist auch: Versucht niemals mit Intelligenz zu punkten, wenn ihr nicht gerade auf einem Uni-Ball oder einem Ball einer sonstigen hochgestellten Institution seid... das geht absolut nach hinten los, im normalen Pulk ist Intelligenz ungefähr so beliebt wie Fußpilz :->


----------



## Davatar (20. Juli 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Öhm, nein tun sie nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also der perfekte Tanz um sein Können demonstrieren zu beweisen ist meiner Meinung nach immernoch Salsa. Wenn Du gut Salsa tanzen kannst hast Du ne perfekte Basis um ne Frau kennenzulernen.


Manchmal ist es eh seltsam wie man Leute kennenlernt. Ich war mal anstehn vor nem Club und plötzlich wurde ich von hinten derbst geschubst. Ist wohl ein Betrunkener umgefallen oder sowas. Auf jeden Fall bin ich dann so halb nach vorne gefallen und konnte mich grad noch auf den Beinen halten, in dem ich mich an dem Mädel vor mir abgestützt habe. Nur das Problem an der Sache war, dass ich meine Hand auf ihrem Hinterteil abgestützt habe. Nunja, sie drehte sich um, dann wurde mir erst schlagartig bewusst, was da grad geschehen ist und ich bereitete mich schon mental für die gewaltigste Ohrfeige meines Lebens vor. Aber zum Glück hat eine Freundin von ihr gesehen was passiert ist und konnte sie wieder beruhigen - puh! Heute gehört das Mädel zu meinem Freundeskreis ^^ so können also auch Freundschaften entstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir fällt grad noch ne Situation ein: Wir waren tanzen und plötzlich wird ein Kumpel von mir mit voller Wucht gerammt. Das Mädel steht auf, guckt ihm mit grossen, offenen Augen tiiiiief in die Augen und meint:
Sie: _"Ach, das tut mir ja soooooo leid, dass ich Dich angerempelt habe, bitte verzeih mir!"_
Er: _"Schon ok, kein Problem."_
Er dreht sich um und tanzt weiter.
Etwa 2 Minuten später nochmals das Selbe:
Sie: _"Oh nein entschuldige, das wollt ich gar nicht, tut mir ja soooooo leid!"_
(Spätestens in diesem Moment hätte jeder Volltrottel realisiert was los ist)
Er: _"Ach ich geh einfach ein Bisschen zur Seite, dann passiert das nicht nochmal, ist schon ok."_
Daraufhin geht sie wutentbrannt davon.
Wir: _"Hey hast Du nicht gemerkt wie offensichtlich Du da grad angemacht worden bist?"_
Er: _"Angemacht? Wie? Von wem?"_
Wir: _"Na von dem Mädel da vorhin, das Dich zweimal angerempelt hat, das hätte jeder Blinde erkannt!"_
Er: _"Was, im Ernst? Ne das hab ich nicht gemerkt, wo ist sie hin?"_
Tjo die ist dann wohl nach Hause oder so, gefunden haben wir sie jedenfalls nicht mehr an dem Abend...

Was mir übrigens mal passiert ist: Bei uns war Ü32-Party, sprich Einlass erst ab 32 Jahren. Die einzigen im Club, die noch nicht 32 waren somit das Personal, sprich zB ich.
Ich stand an der Bar, mixte irgendwas zusammen, dann kam eine Frau, die grob geschätzt 55 Jahre alt war. Sie bestellte erst mal ein Campari Orange und fragte mich dann, wie lange ich schon hier arbeite und bis wann meine Schicht dauere.
Ich: _"Tjo ich bleib bis zum Schluss: 4 Uhr und danach noch ne Stunde putzen und aufräumen."_
Sie: _"Achso schade, na gut, hast Du mir mal nen Stift und nen Zettel?"_
Ich: _"Na klar, hier."_
Nichtsahnend legte ich ihr Stift und Papier hin. Darauf schrieb sie ihre Telefonnummer, legte sie mir auf die Bar und meinte dann:
Sie: _"Melde Dich doch einfach mal bei mir wenn Dir langweilig ist. Ich bin mir sicher, ich kann Dir Dinge im Bett zeigen von denen Du in Deinem Leben noch nicht geträumt hast."_
Ich war damals so ca 20 Jahre alt und in meinem Kopf schoss permanent der Spruch durch "Die ist so alt, die könnte locker meine Mutter sein.". Mir läuft heute noch der kalte Schauer den Rücken runter, wenn ich daran zurückdenke.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wichtig ist auch: Versucht niemals mit Intelligenz zu punkten, wenn ihr nicht gerade auf einem Uni-Ball oder einem Ball einer sonstigen hochgestellten Institution seid... das geht absolut nach hinten los, im normalen Pulk ist Intelligenz ungefähr so beliebt wie Fußpilz :->


Sinnloses Blabla ist absolut geeignet im Flirt
Ne Diskussion über Meeresbiologie eher nicht

Scheint fast so als würde der Thread nur von Männern bevölkert werden.

Ich bin ja eherlich gesagt gespannt ob Deanne und Marion sich äußern das wären 2 Aussagen die mich echt interessieren würden.


----------



## Nofel (20. Juli 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Öhm, nein tun sie nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Siehst du, da ist mein Problem, ich hab es bei Tuniertänzern gelernt. Ich wurde von meiner damaligen Freundin mit hingeschleppt und musste dann halt mitmachen beim Training. 9 Männer und 12 Frauen, da wurden dann halt auch zuschauer gezwungen zu tanzen. Gibt aber schlimmere Sachen als von 13 Frauen auf die Tanzfläche gezogen zu werden. Rumba mag ich nicht.

Wobei meine Verlobte sagt, ich könnte meinen Arsch besser bewegen wie sie beim tanzen.


----------



## picollo0071 (20. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Also der perfekte Tanz um sein Können demonstrieren zu beweisen ist meiner Meinung nach immernoch Salsa. Wenn Du gut Salsa tanzen kannst hast Du ne perfekte Basis um ne Frau kennenzulernen.


da geb ich dir recht, aber können Demonstrieren ist schwer mit jemanden, mit dem man noch nie zuvor getanzt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, ich hab meine Holde jedenfalls bei einem Jive und einer anschließend Rumba kennen gelernt (Tanzschule 4tw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Dann Ball eröffnen -> WW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Samba ist einfach nicht ihr Ding (und mir gefällt der tanz auch ned wirklich, zu Platzintensiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Aber ist ja eig. Egal. Tanzen ist immer gut. Imho sollte jeder zumindest den Grundschritt einiger Stndardtänze können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Sie: _"Melde Dich doch einfach mal bei mir wenn Dir langweilig ist. Ich bin mir sicher, ich kann Dir Dinge im Bett zeigen von denen Du in Deinem Leben noch nicht geträumt hast."_
> Ich war damals so ca 20 Jahre alt und in meinem Kopf schoss permanent der Spruch durch "Die ist so alt, die könnte locker meine Mutter sein.". Mir läuft heute noch der kalte Schauer den Rücken runter, wenn ich daran zurückdenke.


Das erinnert mich an diese eine Pops werbung ausm Kino Oo

Wer sie nicht kennt einfach Pops bei Youtube eingeben und zwischen den Möchtegernpornofilmchen dei Werbung rausfiltern


----------



## Nofel (20. Juli 2009)

Ich bin mal eben so alle Freundinnen durchgegangen.

Schlittschuhlaufen -> Danach immer Salsaclub 
Disco -> Danach Salsaclub
Internet -> Salsaclub getroffen
Tanzschule

Wenn eine nicht tanzen konnte war immer Schluss. Ich bin irgendwie langweilig.


----------



## Davatar (20. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wichtig ist auch: Versucht niemals mit Intelligenz zu punkten, wenn ihr nicht gerade auf einem Uni-Ball oder einem Ball einer sonstigen hochgestellten Institution seid... das geht absolut nach hinten los, im normalen Pulk ist Intelligenz ungefähr so beliebt wie Fußpilz :->


Selor, das Problem ist nicht unbedingt die Intelligenz die Du zu zeigen versuchst, sondern eher, dass sie das Gefühl hat, dass Du zeigen willst, dass Du ihr intellektuell überlegen bist. Und im Geschlechterkampf ist es nie gut wenn sich eine Seite "unterlegen fühlt". Daher nimmt man idR sinnloses Gebrabbel auf das jeder eingehn kann. Wenn man sich besser kennengelernt hat kann man immernoch anspruchsvollere Themen diskutieren.


----------



## Caveman1979 (20. Juli 2009)

Anschaun und lernen!

Hier

Nr 5 und 8 sind Hammer


----------



## Fritzche (20. Juli 2009)

Also ich brauch solche Sprüche eigentlich nie...wennn ich irgendwo bin wo Mädels in der Nähe sind fangen wir irgendwann soweiso zu quatschen an, meine Mutter sagt immer da hab ich von meinem Vater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Am besten war mit den Sprüchen aber in Kroatien am Strand eine aus der anderen Reisegruppe, so ein Macho Typ ist zu der hin und hat die irgendwie dicht gelabbert kp it was hab nicht hingehört plötzlich hatte der seinen Drink im Gesicht und ich konnte mich vor Lachen nicht mehr halten 

Später sind wir dann zusammen noch weggegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhr 

Nuja von solchen Sprüchen halt ich nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (20. Juli 2009)

schade ist eigentlich das das weibliche Geschlecht sich hier noch gar nicht in diesem thread zu Wort gemeldet hat....wäre doch mal schön zu erfahren was diese von den ganzen Anmachsprüchen halten,oder welche sie für Männer parat haben...


----------



## picollo0071 (20. Juli 2009)

Ich kenn bisher von Frauen nur: "Willst du mich zu einem [insert random drink here] einladen?"


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2009)

Mich hat vor kurzem ne Bekannte gefragt wo ich meine Axt oder Kettensäge gelassen hab als ich auf sie zukam 

ich glaub ich muss an meinem Erscheinungsbild wieder was ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofel (20. Juli 2009)

Von Frauen hab ich bis jetzt erst gehört.

"Ficken?" Männer dürfen das nicht sagen

"Lädst mich auch einen Drink ein" Geht dir selbst einen holen, komm wieder und dann kann man vielleicht quatschen.

"Du siehst so süß aus. Willst du mir mir gehen?" Sie 20, ich 26. Das kann mann mit 14 fragen. Außerdem bin ich ein Kerl, unrasiert, 95kg, breite Schultern, rasierte seiten am Kopf.  Ich will nicht süß sein...

Warum müssen eigentlich immer die Männer hin gehen?


@LordofDemons

Wie machst du das? Sie oben, ich werde noch immer als süß bezeichnet...


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juli 2009)

Nofel schrieb:


> Warum müssen eigentlich immer die Männer hin gehen?



Wir müssen den Frauen das Gefühl geben begehrt zu sein obwohl sie statistisch in der Überzahl sind und sie sich eigentlich um uns prügeln müssten ^^


----------



## Davatar (20. Juli 2009)

Nofel schrieb:


> Warum müssen eigentlich immer die Männer hin gehen?


Das liegt an unserem verqueren westeuropäischen Verhalten. Geh mal in die USA oder nach Südamerika, da ists recht normal, dass auch die Frauen auf die Männer zugehen und zwar mit vernünftigem Verhalten, nicht so plump wie oben von Dir beschrieben.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das liegt an unserem verqueren westeuropäischen Verhalten. Geh mal in die USA oder nach Südamerika, da ists recht normal, dass auch die Frauen auf die Männer zugehen und zwar mit vernünftigem Verhalten, nicht so plump wie oben von Dir beschrieben.


Gut Jungs ich wandere aus ade....


----------



## Nofel (20. Juli 2009)

Ja stimmt Brasilien wurde ich sehr oft angetanzt wobei ich da eher vermutet hab das sie hinter Euros her waren. Wobei ich meistens eingeladen wurde, "las mich Zahlen, du bezahlst das 10fache."


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wichtig ist auch: Versucht niemals mit Intelligenz zu punkten, wenn ihr nicht gerade auf einem Uni-Ball oder einem Ball einer sonstigen hochgestellten Institution seid... das geht absolut nach hinten los, im normalen Pulk ist Intelligenz ungefähr so beliebt wie Fußpilz :->



Bullshit, mit Intelligenz kannst du Frauen genauso gut imponieren wie durch die anderen Extrema (ich mein damit jetzt die "typischen" Sachen).
Wie Davatar aber schreibt, es ist nicht so leicht das passend umzusetzen, entsprechend der Frau, des Ortes und den Umständen muss man halt völlig anders trumpfen und das geht nicht indem man über Physik oder Mathe redet - es ist auch nicht leicht, aber es beeindruckt und es funktioniert.

Ich errinnere mich an letztes Jahr.. Mannschaftsfahrt.
Mein Kollege saß mit nem Mädel (sah schon son bisl nach Discoschlampe aus) zam an nem Tisch und haben sich unterhalten.. gefühlte Ewigkeit. Der Rest der Truppe war am tanzen, saufen oder am baggern, wie auch ich. Irgendwann gings aber echt zu weit, ich da, natürlich mit extrem hohem Pegel, an den Tisch und setz mich frech hin, schau die beiden an und frage "Was denn nun mit ficken?" - mein Kollege schaut mich völlig verstört an und die Olle meint nur "Ja keine Ahnung, der erzählt hier nur die ganze Zeit, wie siehts denn mit dir aus?" - ich dann abgedankt, den beiden was zu trinken geholt und mich wieder verpisst, er hat die Kurve dann wohl doch noch gekriegt.

Ist halt doof, aber manchmal ist das Leben einfach plump und unhöflich - vorallem was das andere Geschlecht angeht.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ist halt doof, aber manchmal ist das Leben einfach plump und unhöflich - vorallem was das andere Geschlecht angeht.


exakt dieses verhalten legt n guter freund von mri auch vor und der erfolg gibt im recht >.>

warum kann ich sowas nid -.-


----------



## picollo0071 (20. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> warum kann ich sowas nid -.-


Ich nehme mal an wegen der sogenannten "Manieren" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (20. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> setz mich frech hin, schau die beiden an und frage "Was denn nun mit ficken?" - mein Kollege schaut mich völlig verstört an und die Olle meint nur "Ja keine Ahnung, der erzählt hier nur die ganze Zeit, wie siehts denn mit dir aus?" - ich dann abgedankt, den beiden was zu trinken geholt und mich wieder verpisst, er hat die Kurve dann wohl doch noch gekriegt.


haha,zu geil...aber sehr ehrenwert von dir die Einladung nicht angenommen zu haben...dein Kollege hätte wohl nie wieder ein Wort mit dir gesprochen.so ist er dir bestimmt dankbar gewesen...oder zahlt er jetzt Repressalien?


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an wegen der sogenannten "Manieren"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich bin inzwischen in meinem Bekanntenkreis als Dauersingel verschrien weils scheinbar niemand lang mit mir aushält also ehrlich gesagt scheiß ich langsam auf "Manieren" klar ich hab ne gute Erziehung genossen und versuche auch immer höfflich etc. zu sein aber irgendwann is einfach Schluss -.-


----------



## Qonix (20. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Sie: _"Melde Dich doch einfach mal bei mir wenn Dir langweilig ist. Ich bin mir sicher, ich kann Dir Dinge im Bett zeigen von denen Du in Deinem Leben noch nicht geträumt hast."_
> Ich war damals so ca 20 Jahre alt und in meinem Kopf schoss permanent der Spruch durch "Die ist so alt, die könnte locker meine Mutter sein.". Mir läuft heute noch der kalte Schauer den Rücken runter, wenn ich daran zurückdenke.


Das hätte die Nacht deines Lebens werden können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (20. Juli 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Das hätte die Nacht deines Lebens werden können.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich sag nur "Eis am Stil - Klavierstunde"...


----------



## Pymonte (20. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Mir fällt grad noch ne Situation ein: Wir waren tanzen und plötzlich wird ein Kumpel von mir mit voller Wucht gerammt. Das Mädel steht auf, guckt ihm mit grossen, offenen Augen tiiiiief in die Augen und meint:
> Sie: _"Ach, das tut mir ja soooooo leid, dass ich Dich angerempelt habe, bitte verzeih mir!"_
> Er: _"Schon ok, kein Problem."_
> Er dreht sich um und tanzt weiter.
> ...



Das könnte ich sein^^
Ich hab überhaupt kein Geschick im Flirten/Anmachen oder gar erkennen von solchen Situationen.
Einerseits bin ich sehr stolz auf Bildung und Wissen (aber wie schon gesagt wurde, im Pulk kommt sowas meist nicht an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), andererseits scheint mir das gewisse "Extra" zu fehlen. Das geht soweit das gute Freunde und Freundinnen sagen, ich hätte keinen eigenen Geruch. Im ersten Moment ist das auch echt toll, ich rieche echt so gut wie nie nach irgendwas (höchstens Deo), selbst nach dem Fitness Center nicht. Biologisch betrachtet wäre das aber eine Katastrophe, da ich potentiell keine/kaum sexuelle Anziehung auf Frauen ausübe (das heißt nicht, dass ich keine Freunde finde, dass klappt sehr gut, nur für mehr reichts eben nicht).
Meistens stehe ich mir aber nur selber im Weg. Ich denke ich habe schon min 5 oder 6 Flirtchancen einfach vertan. Das ging beim Bund los, wo mir eine Ungarin beim Arbeiten immer versucht hat etwas auf ungarisch zu sagen (so nach dem Motto: In Ungarn heißt das so und so). Allerdings war ich beim Bund immer ziemlich im Stress (habe in einer Lagerapotheke gearbeitet, die den ganzen Wehrkreis Ost versorgt hat, 5./SanRgt 32. Blankenburg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) da ich bei der Lagerverwaltung usw gearbeitet habe. Aufjedenfall wurde der Ton dann zwischen uns etwas distanzierter...

Die nächste recht offensichtliche Situation war (höchstwahrscheinlich, vielleicht interpretiere ich da auch nur zuviel rein) beim Erstie Treffen kurz vorm Semesterbeginn. Auch da haben ich mich sehr intensiv mit einer Frau über Musik unterhalten.
Sie: "hey, du siehst aus als würdest du Metal hören."
Ich: "Wie kommst du nur darauf?"
Sie: "Lange Haare, schwarze Klamotten, Kopftuch, Bandshirt von Amon Amarth..."
Ich: "Verdammt und ich dachte schon, man würde es nicht bemerken"
usw
Wir sind schließlich rausgegangen. Da es allerdings eine Erstie Feier war, ich grade ganz viele neue Leute kennen gelernt habe und ehrlich gesagt auch etwas nervös war (am nächsten Tag ist dann los gegangen) hab ich nen neuen Kumpel immer mitgeschleppt, was vermutlich jede "romantische" (hust) Stimmung sofort vernichtet hat. Er schien sich auch immer etwas unwohl zu fühlen und ich hab irgendwann (glaube ich, ich weiß es nicht mehr) einfach das Gespräch beendet, weil ich betrunken aufs Klo bin und sie vergessen habe.

Naja, gibt da sicherlich so einiges mehr. Ich stell mich da eben an wie ein Stück Holz. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (20. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich sag nur "Eis am Stil - Klavierstunde"...


keine Ahnung was du damit meinst.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> keine Ahnung was du damit meinst.


Eis am Stiel is ne Filmreihe einfach mal ansehn die is wirklich weltklasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gored (20. Juli 2009)

@pymonte :

lol, das kenn ich nur zu gut :  mich hat mal en mädel gefragt ob sie aufgrnd meiner dreads und dem nasum t-shirt  darauf schließen darf ob ich schwedischen grindcore mag. eigentlich war ich beeindruckt das sie das überhaupt kannte und dann aber au noch scheinbar wirklich kennerin der materie war...allerdings fand ich es dann eher witzig  ihr zu erzählen das ich das eigentlich alles nicht mag und au dieses ganze scheiss metal-image mit langen haaren etc nur mache weil ich innerlich so zerissen bin und doch am liebsten nur in den arm genommen werden mag das allerdings net zeigen kann und es unter ner harten schale verstecke.... naja das ende vom lied war das sie mich hat stehen lassen ohne ein wort zu sagen und die nächsten 3 tage hat auf dem festival, hat irgendwie keine frau mehr mit mir geredet....aber naja ich fands saukomisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (meine kumpels die neben mir saßen auch )


----------



## Ennia (20. Juli 2009)

Community-Plattform User Treffen:

- Irgendwie hat man doch die ein oder andere anhand des Profilfotos wiedererkannt und, ich sag mal so, seine favoriten raussortiert...
- Es war ziemlich flüssig und ein Trink-Spiel nach dem anderen - jeder war fröhlich, um es mal so auszudrücken

Gut, als es dann doch zu Ende ging und ein Lokalwechsel für den harten Kern anstand, meinten zwei Mädels: "Und, was geht heute noch so?". Ich bin normalerweise wirklich sehr höflich und eher zurückhaltend, jedoch konnte ich mich zu diesem Zeitpunkt recht wenig bis gar nicht an gewissen Bettaktivitäten erfreuen. Aus lauter Verzweiflung:"Ficken!" - ja ich war ziemlich betrunken xD... Die Mädels recht unbeeindruckt:"Passt, nimmst uns mit?"... Ich konnte mich kaum noch einkriegen - mann war ich aus dem Häuschen! Plötzlich von hinten: "Komm! Ins Taxi einsteigen, du hast genug getrunken heute..." - ein Kumpel von mir meinte es nur gut und hatte die Unterhaltung mit den zwei Damen wohl nicht mitbekommen... Schon waren wir weg und ich konnte es schon wieder nicht fassen, aber dieses mal war meine Fassungslosigkeit weniger erfreulich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2009)

Gored schrieb:


> @pymonte :
> 
> lol, das kenn ich nur zu gut :  mich hat mal en mädel gefragt ob sie aufgrnd meiner dreads und dem nasum t-shirt  darauf schließen darf ob ich schwedischen grindcore mag. eigentlich war ich beeindruckt das sie das überhaupt kannte und dann aber au noch scheinbar wirklich kennerin der materie war...allerdings fand ich es dann eher witzig  ihr zu erzählen das ich das eigentlich alles nicht mag und au dieses ganze scheiss metal-image mit langen haaren etc nur mache weil ich innerlich so zerissen bin und doch am liebsten nur in den arm genommen werden mag das allerdings net zeigen kann und es unter ner harten schale verstecke.... naja das ende vom lied war das sie mich hat stehen lassen ohne ein wort zu sagen und die nächsten 3 tage hat auf dem festival, hat irgendwie keine frau mehr mit mir geredet....aber naja ich fands saukomisch
> 
> ...


Das ist so Hammer XD


----------



## Rubin (20. Juli 2009)

Also mein favourite Anmachspruch:

"Hallo, hast du den ADAC gerufen? Ich soll hier jemanden abschleppen ;-)"


----------



## Pymonte (20. Juli 2009)

Das ist wie eine andere Konzertweisheit: Kotze nie ein Mädel an... kein anderes [auf dem Konzert] wird mehr in deine Nähe gehen. Und ein Kumpel musste es (ungewollt) leidvoll austesten (wobei das auch nicht 100% stimmt, manche haben Mitleid o.ä., aber das ist dann doch eher selten).
Innerhalb eines Abends haben die meisten Frauen einen größeren Bogen um ihn gemacht und dass ging dann ca noch 2 Tage lang so^^

Aber kleiner Tip, ein "Hug me" T-Shirt funtkioniert recht gut. Zwar weniger bei Frauen (Quote: 50 Personen gehugt, davon nur 7 Frauen), aber ist dennoch ganz lustig. Und die ein oder andere kann man so vielleicht auch kennenlernen.
Funktioniert übrigens auch im "normalen" Alltag. Allerdings nur bei Leuten, die es auch verstehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (20. Juli 2009)

Im Club an der Bar mach ich öfters Folgendes (männlicher Barkeeper vorausgesetzt):

Ich stell mich ganz normal neben ne heiße Schnecke. Da Barkeeper eh immer die Weiber zuerst bedienen, sage ich zu ihr: 

"Du siehst ganz hübsch aus, kannste mir einen Gefallen tun? Ich lass dich vor und gebe dir mein Geld und du bestellst für uns beide, ok? Ich komm bei dem Typen eh nicht dran."

Ist zwar jetzt kein cooler Spruch, aber in der Regel folgte ein kleineres und manchmal ein größeres Gespräch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MuuHn (21. Juli 2009)

"Hier haste nen nen Drink , meine Mutter sagte , wenn Du nen Engel siehst , gib Ihr einen aus "


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (21. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> hab ich nen neuen Kumpel immer mitgeschleppt, was vermutlich jede "romantische" (hust) Stimmung sofort vernichtet hat.


muss aber nicht immer schlecht sein ein Kumpel bei sich zu haben z.B. in der Disco...bei mir war das Durchbruch.als ich noch jung war, war ich auch eher der schüchterne,liebe ,intelligente Junge von nebenan,aber ich hatte einen Kumpel in der Klasse,der hätte echt der Bruder von Stiffler(American Pie) sein können.bei dem drehte sich jedes,aber auch jedes Gespräch um die weibliche Anatomie und wie er es schaffen könnte dieser näher zu kommen...
das Gute daran war, dass er tatsächlich auch jedes Mädel anquatschte.so auch an einem Discoabend.wir hatten uns dort zu dritt getroffen und sofort war mein Kumpel auf der Pirsch als wir den Laden betreten hatten.dann sprach er zwei Mädels an,die gerade an der Theke was getrunken haben.man merkte sofort,ausser mein Kumpel,das die so gar nicht auf ihn abfuhren,allerdings wurde eines der Mädels auf mich aufmerksam, da mein Kumpel auf uns zwei andere deutete um zu zeigen mit wem er hier wäre.sie lächelte mir zu und ich nahm meinen ganzen Mut zusammen und stellte mich neben ihr.sie fragte mich nur:"gehört der Typ echt zu euch?"ich bejahte leicht errötet die Frage.da lächelte sie und fragte mich ob wir etwas Luft schnappen wollen...naja der Rest ist Geschichte und ich war damals mit ihr zusammen.merkwürdigerweise nahm mir das auch die Hemmungen,da diese Frau auch recht hübsch war und mich meine Freunde,speziell die Stiffler-Imitation, darum beneidete...
und ich mein sowas merken die Frauen wenn einer ruhig und vor allem sicher auftritt.hab seitdem noch diverse andere Beziehungen gehabt und es fiel mir von mal zu mal leichter eine Frau auch anzusprechen die ich attraktiv fand.es brauch manchmal halt nur einer Initialzündung und dann läuft es teilweise von ganz allein...und wenn man eine Freundin hat ist es auch so das man zu dem Zeitpunkt auch andere haben könnte.wenn man Single ist,dann ist man seltsamerweise irgendwie weniger attraktiv für das weibliche Geschlacht, als in einer Beziehung...


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Juli 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> wenn man Single ist,dann ist man seltsamerweise irgendwie weniger attraktiv für das weibliche Geschlacht, als in einer Beziehung...


frauen wollen eben immer das was sie NICHT haben können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (21. Juli 2009)

Der beste Anmachspruch ist eh noch: 
"bist du gut drauf?" 
"ja bla"
 "super,ich bin gut drunter"


----------



## Pymonte (21. Juli 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> muss aber nicht immer schlecht sein ein Kumpel bei sich zu haben z.B. in der Disco...bei mir war das Durchbruch.als ich noch jung war, war ich auch eher der schüchterne,liebe ,intelligente Junge von nebenan,aber ich hatte einen Kumpel in der Klasse,der hätte echt der Bruder von Stiffler(American Pie) sein können.bei dem drehte sich jedes,aber auch jedes Gespräch um die weibliche Anatomie und wie er es schaffen könnte dieser näher zu kommen...
> das Gute daran war, dass er tatsächlich auch jedes Mädel anquatschte.so auch an einem Discoabend.wir hatten uns dort zu dritt getroffen und sofort war mein Kumpel auf der Pirsch als wir den Laden betreten hatten.dann sprach er zwei Mädels an,die gerade an der Theke was getrunken haben.man merkte sofort,ausser mein Kumpel,das die so gar nicht auf ihn abfuhren,allerdings wurde eines der Mädels auf mich aufmerksam, da mein Kumpel auf uns zwei andere deutete um zu zeigen mit wem er hier wäre.sie lächelte mir zu und ich nahm meinen ganzen Mut zusammen und stellte mich neben ihr.sie fragte mich nur:"gehört der Typ echt zu euch?"ich bejahte leicht errötet die Frage.da lächelte sie und fragte mich ob wir etwas Luft schnappen wollen...naja der Rest ist Geschichte und ich war damals mit ihr zusammen.merkwürdigerweise nahm mir das auch die Hemmungen,da diese Frau auch recht hübsch war und mich meine Freunde,speziell die Stiffler-Imitation, darum beneidete...
> und ich mein sowas merken die Frauen wenn einer ruhig und vor allem sicher auftritt.hab seitdem noch diverse andere Beziehungen gehabt und es fiel mir von mal zu mal leichter eine Frau auch anzusprechen die ich attraktiv fand.es brauch manchmal halt nur einer Initialzündung und dann läuft es teilweise von ganz allein...und wenn man eine Freundin hat ist es auch so das man zu dem Zeitpunkt auch andere haben könnte.wenn man Single ist,dann ist man seltsamerweise irgendwie weniger attraktiv für das weibliche Geschlacht, als in einer Beziehung...



hm, ich brauch dringend andere Freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (21. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> hm, ich brauch dringend andere Freunde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nicht unbedingt...ich mein den Mut musste ich selber aufbringen um meine damalige Freundin anzusprechen.ich mein ich hätte ja auch einfach sitzen bleiben können.mein Kumpel von damals war nur der Vorbereiter.den letzten Schritt muss man halt immer selbst machen...
ich mein nur es ist manchmal einfacher in einer Gruppe jemanden kennenzulernen als wenn man alleine losgehen würde und man dazu noch recht schüchtern ist.die Erfolgschance sinkt dann natürlich rapide...aber manchmal hilft einem auch der Zufall.nur nicht aufgeben.irgendwann klappt das schon...
und es ist so,wenn man mal eine Erfolgserlebnis hatte wird man echt abgebrühter.es kostet dann gar nich mehr so viel Mut eine Frau anzusprechen.du würdest dich wundern wieviele schöne Frauen solo sind weil die meisten Männer denken die sind eh vergeben...was kann dir schon passieren?mehr als eine Abfuhr gibt es nicht...


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Juli 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> was kann dir schon passieren?mehr als eine Abfuhr gibt es nicht...


Mit manchen ansagen kann da schon mehr passieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Angefangen von Ohrfeigen über einen Grund im Alltag einen Tiefschutz zu tragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Juli 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Mit manchen ansagen kann da schon mehr passieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


deine Fähigkeit anderen menschen mut zu machen ist wirklich bemerkenswert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Juli 2009)

Ja, das ist meine Stärke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn man nicht mit so sprüchen wie: "Ich hab meine Telefonnummer verloren, kannst du mir deine geben" (wofür man sich glaub ich nicht mal eine einfängt)
oder "Ficken?" (womit man sich schon eher eine einfängt)

ankommt, dann passiert wohl eher nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(besser, LoD?)


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Caveman1979 (21. Juli 2009)

Es gibt einige Dinge die du als Mann sehr schnell lernst.
Die Frau eins der wunderschönsten Wesen die Hier auf Erden wandeln sind Geschöpfe deren Geheimniss keiner von uns jemals lösen wird.

Wo du Heute noch auf Zustimmung und Zuneigung triffst,kann sich morgen schon geändert haben.

Frauen wollen so sagt man Respektiert und gleich Gestellt werden,tut man das so bekommt man nur zuhören man bemüht sich ja nicht mal um sie.

Du kannst also nur eins machen verstreue deinen Scharm deine Ausstrahlung und ernte was kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(und denkt immer daran schon im nächsten leben könntet ihr als Raupe wieder kehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   )


----------



## Pymonte (21. Juli 2009)

hm, ich bin ja nicht schüchtern, sondern ein sehr extrovertierter Mensch. Aber eben auch Exzentriker (und vielleicht leicht arrogant... aber nur gaaanz leicht^^). Denke mal, Frauen bekommen schnell ein falsches Bild von mir, zusätzlich dazu, dass ich höchstwahrscheinlich immun gegen Anmachen bin (ich glaub, die Frau müsste sich schon nackt vor mir ausziehen, damit ich bemerke, was sie will ;D ).

Naja, irgendwann finde ich schon eine, die mir mal richtig in den Arsch tritt *GG*


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> hm, ich bin ja nicht schüchtern, sondern ein sehr extrovertierter Mensch. Aber eben auch Exzentriker (und vielleicht leicht arrogant... aber nur gaaanz leicht^^). Denke mal, Frauen bekommen schnell ein falsches Bild von mir, zusätzlich dazu, dass ich höchstwahrscheinlich immun gegen Anmachen bin (ich glaub, die Frau müsste sich schon nackt vor mir ausziehen, damit ich bemerke, was sie will ;D ).
> 
> Naja, irgendwann finde ich schon eine, die mir mal richtig in den Arsch tritt *GG*


oder du landest wie ich mit ner Frau ausm katalog in ner schmierigen bar und säufst wien loch :O


----------



## Pymonte (21. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> oder du landest wie ich mit ner Frau ausm katalog in ner schmierigen bar und säufst wien loch :O



Katalogfrauen? hm, kling interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo mein Name ist LordofDemons und ich behersche HTML


How to meet the Lady´s >.>


----------



## Davatar (21. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Hallo mein Name ist LordofDemons und ich behersche HTML
> 
> 
> How to meet the Lady´s >.>


Ich sehe 2 Situationen:
Situation 1: Sie kennt HTML und antwortet: "Aha...und ich kann lesen und schreiben..."
Situation 2: Sie kennt HTML nicht und antwortet: "Ahso, ist das nicht sone asiatische Kampfsportart? Haa-Tee-EM-Elll?"
u.U. beeindruckt sie das bei Situation 2 sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich sehe 2 Situationen:
> Situation 1: Sie kennt HTML und antwortet: "Aha...und ich kann lesen und schreiben..."
> Situation 2: Sie kennt HTML nicht und antwortet: "Ahso, ist das nicht sone asiatische Kampfsportart? Haa-Tee-EM-Elll?"
> u.U. beeindruckt sie das bei Situation 2 sogar
> ...


ich weiß ja nich was du für frauen kennst aber alle die ich kenne würden jetzt laut loslachen aber den typen trotzdem daten weil er sie zum lachen gebracht hat Oo


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Situation 2: Sie kennt HTML nicht und antwortet: "Ahso, ist das nicht sone asiatische Kampfsportart? Haa-Tee-EM-Elll?"
> u.U. beeindruckt sie das bei Situation 2 sogar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da kannste auch sagen, du kannst KiBoTu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(kinderbodenturnen)


----------



## Davatar (21. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nich was du für frauen kennst aber alle die ich kenne würden jetzt laut loslachen aber den typen trotzdem daten weil er sie zum lachen gebracht hat Oo


Ich kenn ehrlich gesagt kaum Frauen, die wüssten was HTML ist und die dies kennen fändens nicht wirklich beeindruckend ^^ und mit meinem Humor bring ich sie auch so zum lachen ohne mich auf ein 50/50-Spiel einlassen zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (21. Juli 2009)

Mir würd niemals einfallen, in eine Disco zu gehen und auf eine Frau zuzugehen. 
Ich war damals mal mit 3 Kollegen unterwegs und sind in eine Disco gegangen... waren keine 20 sekunden drin, kam n relativ hübsches mädel auf mich zu und lallte: ficken?... ich bin 3 schritte rückwärts gegangen und gleich wieder raus Oo

Ich muss ne Frau unter normalen umständen, sprich: im nüchternen zustand, kennen lernen. 
Was mir auch wirklich aufgefallen ist, die Qualität der Frauen lässt nach...
gefühlte 90% rauchen, andere kiffen sogar (komm ich gar nicht drauf klar) 
Normale unterhaltungen sind auch selten.


----------



## Davatar (21. Juli 2009)

Sin, im Gegensatz zu Dir eher den Trend fest, dass Rauchen mittlerweile recht verpöhnt ist. Und Frauen die kiffen hab ich nicht mehr getroffen seitdem ich 16 war. Aber kann natürlich sein, dass das auf die Szene ankommt in der man sich bewegt ^^ oder den Wohnort oder was auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (21. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Sin, im Gegensatz zu Dir eher den Trend fest, dass Rauchen mittlerweile recht verpöhnt ist. Und Frauen die kiffen hab ich nicht mehr getroffen seitdem ich 16 war. Aber kann natürlich sein, dass das auf die Szene ankommt in der man sich bewegt ^^ oder den Wohnort oder was auch immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hm, es kommt auch aufs Alter an. Also bei uns imn Studiengang rauchen vielleicht 5-7% der Leute... Kiffen vermutlich unter 1% (und das auch nicht regelmäßig...)

Aber gerade in "jüngeren" Jahren soll es doch recht heftig sein, was den Drogenkonsum angeht (war bei mir ja auch nicht großartig anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), wobei Rauchen unatraktiv wegen des hohen Preises ist.


----------



## Davatar (21. Juli 2009)

Jau aber ich hab extra Sins Alter nachgeschaut und festgestellt, dass er eben nicht zu den "jüngeren" Jahren gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Daher war ich erstaunt über seine Aussage.

Ich erinnere mich an eine Situation als ich 16 war, jemand zu uns an den Tisch gekommen ist und nach Feuer gefragt hat. Von ca 8 Leuten waren 6 Raucher.
Eine ähnliche Situation hatt ich vorletztes Jahr, da sassen wir zu zehnt am Tisch und jemand hat nach Feuer gefragt. Es sass nicht ein Raucher am Tisch, lediglich ein "Gelegenheitsraucher", der aber nur so 1-2x pro Monat raucht und daher auch nichts dabei hatte.


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Eine ähnliche Situation hatt ich vorletztes Jahr, da sassen wir zu zehnt am Tisch und jemand hat nach Feuer gefragt. Es sass nicht ein Raucher am Tisch, lediglich ein "Gelegenheitsraucher", der aber nur so 1-2x pro Monat raucht und daher auch nichts dabei hatte.


Und aus diesem Grund trage ich als Nichtraucher ein Feuerzeug bei mir (könnte ja ne hübsche Dame sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## shadow24 (21. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> zusätzlich dazu, dass ich höchstwahrscheinlich immun gegen Anmachen bin (ich glaub, die Frau müsste sich schon nackt vor mir ausziehen, damit ich bemerke, was sie will ;D ).
> 
> Naja, irgendwann finde ich schon eine, die mir mal richtig in den Arsch tritt *GG*


jo zu jedem Topf passt ein Deckel...
naja und wenn du scheinbbar immun gegen Anmachen bist,dann scheinst du ja auch relativ zufrieden mit deinem Leben zu sein,denn manche Typen sind so notg... das sie schon an eine Anmache denken,wenn eine Frau eine Banane isst und ihn zufällig dabei anschaut...


----------



## shadow24 (21. Juli 2009)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> (und denkt immer daran schon im nächsten leben könntet ihr als Raupe wieder kehren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


da ist sie wieder die Raupe...aus dem deprimierenden "die traurigste Sache der Welt"- thread...
da kann man erst wieder drüber diskutieren wenn sich eine reinkarnierte Raupe in Person eines Menschen sich hier im Forum meldet...


----------



## Qonix (21. Juli 2009)

Wer will schon eine die raucht. Bäääääh, die stinken.


----------



## Davatar (21. Juli 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Wer will schon eine die raucht. Bäääääh, die stinken.


Uh ich hatte mal ne Freundin, die Kettenraucherin war. Ich glaub die hat 1 Päckchen am Tag vernichtet oder sowas. Wenn man so eine als Nichtraucher küsst ist das echt eklig. Aber sie hat dann meistens nach der Zigarette nen Kaugummi reingeworfen, Bisschen Labello benutzt und schon hab ich da nichts mehr davon gemerkt.
Aber naja...ob sie Raucherin ist oder nicht war bei mir bisher kein Pro-/Contra-Kriterium. Allerdings wird man ja auch älter und möchte zugleich, dass die Partnerin auch noch älter wird und nicht an Lungenversagen stirbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Juli 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jo zu jedem Topf passt ein Deckel...


Ich bin ein Eimer seit Woks ja auch Deckel haben -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Juli 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jo zu jedem Topf passt ein Deckel...



Bis zu diesem Satz hielt ich dich eigentlich für einen angenehmen und Intelligenten Zeitgenossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (21. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Aber naja...ob sie Raucherin ist oder nicht war bei mir bisher kein Pro-/Contra-Kriterium.


Bei mir schon. Wenn ich sehe das eine raucht ist für mich so zu sagen gleich gestorben.


----------



## Hanfgurke (21. Juli 2009)

So eng würde ich das mit dem Rauchen nicht sehen. Wenn sie dann auf mich als Nichtraucher genügend Rücksicht üben würde dann könnte ich damit leben. 1 Schachtel am Tag sollte sie nicht verpaffen aber ab und an eine Zigarette würde mich nicht nerven.


----------



## Zhiala (21. Juli 2009)

Mit Sprüchen hab ich immer ein Problem: Die meisten Kerle die mit sowas  ankommen sind völlig hohl und halten sich für wer weiß wie cool. Gerade bei uns in der Ecke kommt noch dazu das 90% solche Möchtegern-Gangster sind *grusel* 
Würde mein (mittlerweile) Mann mich als "Alte", "Chica" oder womöglich "Ische" bezeichnen würde er sich eine Ohrfeige einfangen und ich wär weg. Sowas geht echt gar nicht. Zum Glück ist er aber erwachsen und lässt solche Albernheiten. Wir haben uns auch ohne blöde Sprüche gefunden, am unwahrscheinlichsten Ort der Welt (in einer Paintballhalle, ich war das einzige Mädel^^) Vielleicht war es so das Beste, wir sind seit 5 Jahren zusammen glücklich =)


----------



## shadow24 (21. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Bis zu diesem Satz hielt ich dich eigentlich für einen angenehmen und Intelligenten Zeitgenossen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


verdammt,wieder einer weniger...


----------



## marion9394 (21. Juli 2009)

hm ganz gurselig finde ich den spruch "na wie wäre es denn mit uns beiden?" hab ich zwar noch nie gehört - aber das ist so ziemlich das schlimmste^^

hm also meinen freund habe ich durch eine sau blöde anmache kennengelernt,...
ich allein und verlassen auf einem sofa in einer disco - er kommt her und sagt" ist da noch frei"..... "nee neben mir hockt mein imaginären freund" -.-
gott sei dank war er im weiteren gespräch überzeugender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (21. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Jau aber ich hab extra Sins Alter nachgeschaut und festgestellt, dass er eben nicht zu den "jüngeren" Jahren gehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, letztens Geburtstagsfeier: 3 Jungs 8 Mädchen. 8 Mädchen haben geraucht, und nur 1 Junge...


----------



## Nofel (22. Juli 2009)

@marion9394

Ich glaube, da hätte ich mir einen Stuhl besorgt. 

Wobei in der Disco was festes zu finden ist doch extrem selten, oder? Wobei meine Verlobte hat mich in der Disko mit dem Spruch bekommen." Ohh du bekommst eine Glatze" Darauf hin hatte ich leichte Panik und sie meinte nur trocken. "Macht nichts, deine Frisur gefällt mir ehe nicht, mit dem Rest könnte ich aber Leben."

Bei mir im Bekanntenkreis gibt es fast keine Raucher mehr. Vor zwei Wochen wollten wir Grillen, 12 Leute da und keiner hatte Feuer. Wir haben dann eine Kerze am Gasherd angemacht, die uns unterwegs ständig ausgegangen ist, war schon recht Lustig.


----------



## Night falls (22. Juli 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:
			
		

> hm also meinen freund habe ich durch eine sau blöde anmache kennengelernt,...
> ich allein und verlassen auf einem sofa in einer disco - er kommt her und sagt" ist da noch frei"..... "nee neben mir hockt mein imaginären freund" -.-


Aber dir ist nicht schonmal in den Sinn gekommen, dass er damit testen wollte ob du mit deinem Freund oder ähnliches da bist der vllt grad Getränke holt? O:

Schönes Avabild btw ;P


----------



## Davatar (22. Juli 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> hm also meinen freund habe ich durch eine sau blöde anmache kennengelernt,...
> ich allein und verlassen auf einem sofa in einer disco - er kommt her und sagt" ist da noch frei"..... "nee neben mir hockt mein imaginären freund" -.-
> gott sei dank war er im weiteren gespräch überzeugender
> 
> ...


Marion ich stell die Situation mal um: Nehmen wir an, er hätte nicht gefragt ob da noch frei ist, sondern sich einfach hingesetzt. Ich behaupte, entweder hättest Du ihn gar nicht registriert, somit wäre kein Gespräch zu Stande gekommen oder aber Du hättest Dir gedacht "Was ist denn das für einer, der sich da einfach hinsetzt ohne zu fragen?", dann wär er unten durch gewesen. Denn es hätte ja sein können (was auch sehr wahrscheinlich ist), dass Du mit Freunden oder Deinem Freund da bist und die gleich zurückkommen. Dann fasst man das idR nicht so toll auf, wenn sich jemand einfach hinsetzt ohne zu fragen, obwohl der Platz eigentlich besetzt ist. Er war somit schlicht und einfach nur höflich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausserdem ist das die Standardfrage wenn man regelmässig mit der Bahn fährt und sich an nen Platz setzen möchte. Ich seh darin keine blöde Anmache ^^


----------



## Lethior (22. Juli 2009)

Und wie wir schon gesagt wurde sind Frauen idR. nie allein in einer Disco,also war es nur höflich das er gefragt hat Marion.Seh da keinen dummen Spruch.


----------



## shadow24 (23. Juli 2009)

also ihr seid ja Kavalliere...da verirrt sich ein hübsches Mädel hier in den thread, einem scheuen Reh gleich,welches an die Waldlichtung kommt und was macht ihr?ihr verscheucht es gleich wieder mit Verbesserungen und Kommentaren...
und btw find ich den Spruch tatsächlich auch nicht gerade fantasievoll,denn man stell sich vor das in der Disco bestimmt auf Anhieb 30 Plätze frei wären,wo man keinen erst fragen müsste um zu sitzen...höflich hin oder her,er wollte sie anbaggern.Punkt.und da gibt es wesentlich bessere Sprüche...
hier noch für euch Frauenversteher ein Video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUWPsGs_Iy8


----------



## Manowar (23. Juli 2009)

Ein "Darf ich mich zu dir setzen?" wäre netter gewesen,ja.
Aber..wenn jemand zu einer Frau geht, die da ganz allein sitzt,ist es doch so schon vollkommen klar,das derjenige sie anbaggern will?Und da kann man so höflich sein wie man will. *g*


----------



## Caveman1979 (23. Juli 2009)

@shadow

Vollkommen richtiges verhalten im Filmchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Frau gleich mal klar gemacht wo die Grenzen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kann auch so laufen hier


----------



## shadow24 (23. Juli 2009)

jo,das kann passieren wenn man zuviel wow gezockt hat


----------



## Davatar (23. Juli 2009)

Schlussendlich zählt ja nur der Erfolg und weniger die Anmache, insofern war der Spruch perfekt in Marions Situation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Shadow: Ich bin mir sicher, mittlerweile ist Marion genug abgehärtet durch uns, dass sie sowas kalt lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Schlussendlich zählt ja nur der Erfolg und weniger die Anmache, insofern war der Spruch perfekt in Marions Situation
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wer hier nicht wahnsinnig wird dem kann keiner mehr helfen .. oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juli 2009)

OMG kranke scheisse die videos Oo


----------



## Falathrim (23. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> OMG kranke scheisse Oo


Der Kommentar von dragon1 zu der Vorstellung, eine Frau anzumachen? :>

Made my day <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juli 2009)

-.- ich habs zu spaet editiert, damit man es richtig versteht.
ausserdem waren da 2 zwischenposter^^


----------



## shadow24 (23. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> @Shadow: Ich bin mir sicher, mittlerweile ist Marion genug abgehärtet durch uns, dass sie sowas kalt lässt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


damit hast du allerdings recht


----------



## marion9394 (23. Juli 2009)

> wer hier nicht wahnsinnig wird dem kann keiner mehr helfen .. oder so jester.gif



hehe definitiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wäre ja alles andere auch langweilig !! love u all <3

hm wenn ich überleg wie angestesst ich an dem abend war - hatte date mit meiner (ersten und letzen!!) offenen beziehung... jener welcher war grad irgendwo und hat mit ner anderen rumgemacht - das hatte ich mir irgendwie anders vorgestellt ;D


----------



## Vanth1 (24. Juli 2009)

würde mir ne frau beantworten warum ich mit kurzen haaren schlechter bei dem weiblichen geschlecht ankomme als mit längeren?
ich versteh das nicht...ich brauch jemand der mir das erklärt,ich find mich mit langen haaren kake und mit kurzen toll und die machen daraus genau das gegenteil


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Juli 2009)

bester spruch den mal jmd gebracht hat war: "er is zwar kurz aber dafür sehr dünn" XDDDD


----------



## Vanth1 (24. Juli 2009)

Hm:"ich erreiche drehzahlen,die packt keine nähmaschine"


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (24. Juli 2009)

Mein Schlimmster war "wilst du mein lutscher luschen"  da war ich auch ziemlich besoffen das mädle hat das zum glück gemerkt und blos ge grinst und ist weg gegangen ^^


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (24. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Mein Schlimmster war "wilst du mein lutscher luschen"  da war ich auch ziemlich besoffen das mädle hat das zum glück gemerkt und blos ge grinst und ist weg gegangen ^^




hmmm der ist gut man merkt du weißt was du willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (24. Juli 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> würde mir ne frau beantworten warum ich mit kurzen haaren schlechter bei dem weiblichen geschlecht ankomme als mit längeren?
> ich versteh das nicht...ich brauch jemand der mir das erklärt,ich find mich mit langen haaren kake und mit kurzen toll und die machen daraus genau das gegenteil


Um das beantworten zu können brauchen wir folgende Angaben von Dir:
- 1x Foto mit langen Haaren
- 1x Foto mit kurzen Haaren
- Szene in der Du Dich bewegst
- Typ Frau auf den Du stehst

Dann kann Dir das Buffed-Dr.Sommer-Team weiterhelfen.


----------



## Pymonte (24. Juli 2009)

Lange Haare simulieren einen größeren Körper (hab auch lange Haare), wenn du also nciht grad der übelste Muskelprotz bist, dann sind lange Haare gar nicht mal so negativ. Auch gibt es Gesichter (meins z.B. auch) die einfach besser aussehen mit langen Haaren. Da lange Haare das Gesicht strecken und auch größere Ohren überdecken können. Mal abgesehen dass sie mehr Bewegung in Mimik und Gestik bringen, was öfter mal als verspeilt wahrgenommen wird (kurze Haare bewegens ich ja eher weniger)...


----------



## cM2003 (24. Juli 2009)

Jo, die KellyFamily hatte schon wahnsinnig lange Gesichter und unheimlich viel Bewegung in Mimik und Gestik -.-


----------



## Pymonte (24. Juli 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Jo, die KellyFamily hatte schon wahnsinnig lange Gesichter und unheimlich viel Bewegung in Mimik und Gestik -.-



du darfst Vollzeitassis auch nicht als Leitbild nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie schon gsagt, es steht auch nicht jedem. Ich kenne allerdings genug Frauen, denen es gefällt.


----------



## Caveman1979 (27. Juli 2009)

RUMBALOOTE

im Ausgefahren Zustand 

RUHM UND EHRE DER RUSSISCHEN ROTBANNERFLOTTE


wenn das mal nicht ein mega Anmachspruch ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (27. Juli 2009)

Zhiala schrieb:


> Mit Sprüchen hab ich immer ein Problem: Die meisten Kerle die mit sowas  ankommen sind völlig hohl und halten sich für wer weiß wie cool. Gerade bei uns in der Ecke kommt noch dazu das 90% solche Möchtegern-Gangster sind *grusel*


Jap :X
Ich hab mich mit meinem jetzigen Mann verabredet und wir haben uns noch nie vorher gesehen. Ich weis aber, wie er so drauf war/ist (via tele/chat etc.).
Naja, als ich dann in der Stadt war und er vor mir trat und schrie "BAAANGAAAA", wusste ich: jaaa, ich hab ihn gefunden! xD
Mehr als 7 Jahre sinds nun - immer spaßig und lustig =)
Jetzt brökelts langsam =(



Zhiala schrieb:


> Würde mein (mittlerweile) Mann mich als "Alte", "Chica" oder womöglich "Ische" bezeichnen würde er sich eine Ohrfeige einfangen und ich wär weg. Sowas geht echt gar nicht. Zum Glück ist er aber erwachsen und lässt solche Albernheiten. Wir haben uns auch ohne blöde Sprüche gefunden, am unwahrscheinlichsten Ort der Welt (in einer Paintballhalle, ich war das einzige Mädel^^) Vielleicht war es so das Beste, wir sind seit 5 Jahren zusammen glücklich =)


Immer diese herrabwürdigenden wörter - die hasse ich auch wie die Pest -.-"
Wobei ich eher sagen muss, das ich dominanter bin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Passiert halt, wenn man nur mit kerlen rumhängt^^

LG
Nira =P


----------



## Fritzche (27. Juli 2009)

ich hab mir denn rest jetzt nicht durchgelesen (man verzeihe mir) aber das hie ist auch hart :


Neulich in der disco :


" Kannst du schwimmen? Ich möchte dich gerne mal ins Becken stoßen!"

KLATSCH

Kumpel : " Owned"

XD


----------



## Kremlin (27. Juli 2009)

"Krieg ich auch ein Kaugummi?"


----------



## Fritzche (27. Juli 2009)

Wollen wir Kaugummi tauschen? 


Da musst ich lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> - Szene in der Du Dich bewegst



Aus persönlichen Erfahrungen kann ich berichten, dass man in der Metal-Szene unglaublich wenig Frauen trifft, die kurze Haare mögen. 
Also so richtig kurze Haare, nicht so nen Pussy-Verschnitt mit Ponny.

EDIT:



> " Kannst du schwimmen? Ich möchte dich gerne mal ins Becken stoßen!"


Gnahahaha, das rulort! xD


----------



## marion9394 (28. Juli 2009)

> " Kannst du schwimmen? Ich möchte dich gerne mal ins Becken stoßen!"



ich hätt dich erstmal 10 sekunden perplex angegeguckt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ohhh weh^^


----------



## Davatar (28. Juli 2009)

Hahaha letzten Samstag live miterlebt. War an ner Beachparty und hab mich ein Bisschen mit ner Freundin unterhalten. Neben ihr stand ne Austauschstudentin, die doch recht hübsch war wie ich sagen muss. Da kam irgend ein Typ, ich glaub die haben sich vorher nicht mal gekannt und meinte:
Er: "Hey Du siehst aber süss aus!"
Sie: "I don't understand, I'm Finnish..."
Er: "Oh ok, you're very sweet! Wanna have a kiss?"
Sie: "Yeah, why not?"
...und dann sind sie zusammen abgehauen o_O

...so schnell kanns gehn...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Er: "Hey Du siehst aber süss aus!"
> Sie: "I don't understand, I'm Finnish..."
> Er: "Oh ok, you're very sweet! Wanna have a kiss?"
> Sie: "Yeah, why not?"
> ...und dann sind sie zusammen abgehauen o_O



Jaaa, sowas kennt man. Geh mal ins weiter entfernte Ausland, Südamerika oder so. Da bist als Ausländer hoch im Kurs und musst nicht lange warten, bis dir was zufliegt.^^


----------



## Davatar (28. Juli 2009)

Jaaaa vor allem hab ich in dem Moment gedacht: Mensch Du Depp hättest sie besser selbst angequatscht als das jemand anderem zu überlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juli 2009)

That's Life 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hinterher ist man immer schlauer!

(Moment das hört sich nach einem perfekten Filmtitel an... brb Drehbuch schreiben)


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> (Moment das hört sich nach einem perfekten Filmtitel an... brb Drehbuch schreiben)


drehbuch schreiben? kopier einfach das beste ausm thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> drehbuch schreiben? kopier einfach das beste ausm thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Neee, zu viel Handlung für ne deutsche Produktion. :O xD


----------



## Davatar (28. Juli 2009)

Dann könnte man nen Por...öhm...nen Film für Erwachsene draus machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dann könnte man nen Por...öhm...nen Film für Erwachsene draus machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was meinst du, worauf ein Film von Selor herauslaufen würde?
Außer auf einen "Film für Erwachsene" der sich auch Raumschiff Enterclit abspielt?


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Juli 2009)

enter price.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Was meinst du, worauf ein Film von Selor herauslaufen würde?
> Außer auf einen "Film für Erwachsene" der sich auch Raumschiff Enterclit abspielt?



Was zum...?
Das sollte ein ganz toller Independant Film werden, so romantisch und leicht verklärt in einer zauberhaften Traumwelt *schwärm*


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Was zum...?
> Das sollte ein ganz toller Independant Film werden, so romantisch und leicht verklärt in einer zauberhaften Traumwelt *schwärm*


jetzt wirds eben ein "warum liegt da stroh?"- film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juli 2009)

Ach menno... ihr seid doof...

um mal wieder richtung Thema zu kommen... Visitenkarten sind nicht schlecht, da spart man ihr das aufschreiben und es kommt gut an wenn man einfach mal lässig vorbei geht und ihr ein Kärtchen zusteckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und das sage ich nicht nur weil ich immernoch 3000 hier rumfliegen habe -.-)


----------



## Davatar (28. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> jetzt wirds eben ein "warum liegt da stroh?"- film
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hahaha daran hatt ich auch grad gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Juli 2009)

Visitenkarten? Omg willst du auch angerufen werden?
Am besten klappt immernoch im Handy >Kontakt hinzufügen< zu drücken und ihr das Handy in die Hand zu drücken.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Brille, wir schreiben die Dialoge!


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ach menno... ihr seid doof...


Sind wir nicht oO Dreiste Behauptung!


----------



## sympathisant (28. Juli 2009)

nicht dein ernst, oder?


man quatscht ja auch im RL über sone themen. und von verschiedenen mädels hab ich inzwischen gehört, dass ein "ficken?" auch gut ankommt. wenn die situation stimmt, der kerl ins beuteschema passt und es auch nur darum gehen soll ..


----------



## Davatar (28. Juli 2009)

Ahja wenn wirs grad von "billig" haben:
Neulich hab ich die ersten 10-15 Minuten von "The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift" gesehn. Zwei vor Hormonen überquellende Jungs wollen sich grad verprügeln, da meint ein Mädchen (eigentlich die Freundin des einen Typen):
_"Hey, warum fährt ihr nicht einfach ein Rennen? Der Gewinner kriegt: MICH!"_

Also ich glaub da fällt jedem gleich ein Wort ein, das mit Lampe verwandt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Viel billiger gehts dann vermutlich nicht mehr.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Also ich glaub da fällt jedem gleich ein Wort ein, das mit Lampe verwandt ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du Schlampe...
äääh ich meine Duschlampe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber zu den besten und schlimmsten anmachsprüchen: gleich kommt ja two and a half men, ma sehen, was charly dann so bringt (habs gestern verpasst^^)
da ist ja auch ab und zu was gutes dabei *fg*


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Visitenkarten? Omg willst du auch angerufen werden?
> Am besten klappt immernoch im Handy >Kontakt hinzufügen< zu drücken und ihr das Handy in die Hand zu drücken..
> 
> 
> ...



der film hat ne gute story da kann niemand was gegen sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> der film hat ne gute story da kann niemand was gegen sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Muß ich mir mal nach der Arbeit ansehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## llviktorj (18. September 2009)

Er: Hey Baby!

Sie: Ja?

Er: Lass mich in ruhe!


Muahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Potpotom (18. September 2009)

llviktorj schrieb:


> Muahahahahahahahaha


Soll Leute geben die versuchen es so... mir kommt auch sofort einer in den Sinn.


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Soll Leute geben die versuchen es so... mir kommt auch sofort einer in den Sinn.


Mir auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. September 2009)

Hey Babie ich bin total sportlich ich hab den schwarzen Gürtel in KiBoTu


----------



## Artherk (25. September 2009)

Ich hab irgentwie das problem... ich weiß nicht woran es liegt.. ich bin zu nett.. offensichtlich... besser gesagt meine kumpels und ich sind zu nett... bis auf einen totales arsch... aber komisch der schleppt alle weiber ab sehr sehr sehr seltsam und so anders als wir schaut er auch net aus! das echt komisch bei uns kommen die frauen immer ohhhh bist du süüüüüüüß ... und sone sprüche die man als mann gar net verträgt! und dann immer komm lass uns freunde sein aber nie mehr echt nervig... seufz
kann mir wer nen tipp geben?xD 
und nein ich werd kein *zensur*
MFG arthi


----------



## LordofDemons (25. September 2009)

werd ein arschloch!


----------



## Artherk (25. September 2009)

lol hab doch grad geschrieben ich werd kein *zensiert*

einen nützlichen tipp wär nettXD


----------



## Manowar (25. September 2009)

Dann muss man doch mal fragen..dein Kumpel,das A-loch (*g*)..wie lange hat er denn die Frauen bei sich?
Sex ist nicht alles.
Du, netter zuvorkommender Mensch, wirst irgendwann eine finden,die dann vllt ihr ganzes Leben mit dir teilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. September 2009)

ähhh. ....ähhhhh....ähhhhh... (hust)...ähhhhh....(erwartungsvolle Pause)...ähhhh....ähhhhh....


klappt immer!


----------



## Phash (25. September 2009)

Werd kein Arschloch.

Such dir andere Mädels. Andere Locations.

ich hab auch ewig gebraucht, weil ich zu "süß" bin.. wie ich es gehasst habe... wenn ich "Arsch" war, hab ich mir eine mit heimnehmen können, die is aber nach 2-4 Wochen wieder abgehauen (weil sie wohl festgestellt hat, dass ich nur beim abschleppen Arsch, aber im Leben zu nett war) 

wer braucht solche Mädels? Ich hab lang und viele gebraucht um rauszufinden: ich nicht.




Meine Freundin akzeptiert mich so, wie ich bin. Soft, süß, niedlich (ich hasse es trotzdem *lach* aber so bin ich wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) - also einfach: Kopp hoch, Augen auf und irgendwann...


----------



## Artherk (25. September 2009)

ok stimmt er hat sie nur immer ein paar monate aber die masse machtsXD
da kann man schon mal neidisch werden vor allem wenn man bedenkt wie der zur schulzeit warXD


----------



## 11Raiden (25. September 2009)

Viele Frauen und junge Mädchen fühlen sich als schlecht.
Das stimmt meist nicht, hat aber mit (strenger) Erziehung, Glauben (von sich selbst), etc . zu tun.
Die suchen dann natürlich einen Spiegel und erkennen meist (unbewußt) nach einer zeit, dass sie doch nicht so schlecht sind und trennen sich dann ziemlich schnell in der Regel.

Dann kommt dazu, dass ein A...-loch sich nicht verstellt, er ist ehrlich und gibt sich so, wie er ist, meist hat er ein immenses Selbstbewußtsein und ein gewaltiges Ego. Bei jeder neuen Eroberung, wird  sein Selbstbewußtsein und EGO genährt.

Manche Frauen und Mädels mögen auch A-löcher, weil das LEBEN mit ihnen anscheinend aufregender ist, meist Grenzen in vielerei Art überschritten werden und die A-löcher haben hat eine große Ausstrahlung und Macht und benutzen diese gerne, das gute Geld und Statussymbole kommen bei ihnen auch häufig nicht zu kurz, um die Beute zu legen und willig zu machen.

Kurz:
Wenn weibliche Wesen darauf stehen, dann Finger weg.

Sie muß erst noch erkennen, dass Du es wert bist und nicht so ein A...-loch. ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (25. September 2009)

sry aber ab glauben hab ich aufgehört zu lesen -.-


----------



## Winipek (25. September 2009)

Hallo, wie seit ihr denn drauf ?! Natürlich stehen wir Mädels auf "Arsch..." ! Die sind spannend, geheimnisvoll und mit denen ist nie langweilig!
/ironie off

Die "lieben" Jungs bekommen keine ab, weil sie beim 1. Nein schon sagen "Okee, dann geh ich halt wieder" *traurigguck*
Das machen die pösen Purschen halt nicht, die sagen "Ach komm, zier Dich doch nicht ..." und haben somit schon mal zwei Sätze mit dem Mädchen gelabbert (was die Erfolgschance quasie verdoppelt^^)
Ausserdem wollen Mädels erobert werden (wenn sie nicht von allein auf einen zugestürmt kommen). Naja und die Geschichte mit dem traurigen Blick und dann weggehen ... erobern sieht anders aus ^^

Und nochwas: Wenn ihr denn mal eine habt, dann hängt nicht gleich euer Fähnchen in den Wind und lasst euch ändern. Nichts ist abtörnender , als ein Junge, der auf Kommando alles macht ! Und das hat nichts mit Arschl...sein zutun.


----------



## Manowar (25. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> sry aber ab glauben hab ich aufgehört zu lesen -.-



Du siehst meine Meinung dazu in dem anderen Thread, dennoch lese ich mir die Beiträge durch.
Und man siehe da,es steht nur die Wahrheit darin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (25. September 2009)

aja dann muss ich mir mal das eroberer update holen <grinst<


----------



## LordofDemons (25. September 2009)

das gibts erst mit patch 9.9


----------



## Artherk (25. September 2009)

mist verfluchter-_- und wann kommt der ? 2093?^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. September 2009)

Hier ist noch ein Guter:

Wenn ich dich so reden höre, dann kann ich deutlich spüren, wie verletzt und traurig du sein musst.
Aber ich spüre auch deine Empfindsamkeit und deine Kraft.
Das berühert mich, du bist so ganz anders als all die anderen oberflächlichen Gestalten hier.
Ich würde dich wirklich gerne kennen lernen und mehr über dich erfahren, weil mir ganz klar ist, dass du ein besonderer Mensch bist.

(Mann muss nur aufpassen dass man nicht grinst oder gar lacht wenn man das vorträgt)


----------



## Manowar (25. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> (Mann muss nur aufpassen dass man nicht grinst oder gar lacht wenn man das vorträgt)



Könnte man als Trinkspiel abwandeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. September 2009)

ich möchte nochmal auf meinen letzten eingehn der ging leider unter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


LordofDemons schrieb:


> Hey Babie ich bin total sportlich ich hab den schwarzen Gürtel in KiBoTu


----------



## shadow24 (25. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich möchte nochmal auf meinen letzten eingehn der ging leider unter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


warum wegen Kibotu?Kinderbodenturnen?


----------



## LordofDemons (25. September 2009)

-.- ok ich seh schon kein brüller


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> -.- ok ich seh schon kein brüller


ausserdem hab ich den schon gebracht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (25. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> (Mann muss nur aufpassen dass man nicht grinst oder gar lacht wenn man das vorträgt)



Nee^^ den kann man nur vorbringen, in dem man lacht. Alles andere endet in einem Schulterzucken und abwenden der Frau.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (25. September 2009)

yeah rick cavanian.. (warum hab ich das untrügliche gefühl den falsch zu schreiben) FTW
Ich bin meister in KiBoTu
KinderbodenturnenxD

das auch n geiler anmachspruch original von nem kumpel von mir.. zieht nur leider nie
*räusper*
"Hey baby hast du nen rettungsring"
(manche haben ihm nach der aussage schon eine gescheuert... naja)
sie: nein warum?
"weil ich sonst in deinen blauen augen ertrinke"

hehe


----------



## shadow24 (25. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hier ist noch ein Guter:
> 
> Wenn ich dich so reden höre, dann kann ich deutlich spüren, wie verletzt und traurig du sein musst.
> Aber ich spüre auch deine Empfindsamkeit und deine Kraft.
> ...


gut das du noch den letzten Satz in Klammern dran gehangen hast,sonst hätte ich gedacht das Raiden11 dich assimiliert hat...


----------



## LordofDemons (25. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ausserdem hab ich den schon gebracht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


es ist doch immer das selbe immer komm ich zu spät

(ok jetzt MÜSST ihr witze darüber reißen)


----------



## Winipek (25. September 2009)

oke-weil du es bist ...

Besser als zu früh *harharhar*

Btt: 
Was ist an einem simplen "Hey" eigentlich so verkehrt ?


----------



## Artherk (25. September 2009)

er kommt zu spät wahahahahahaha 

schade irgentwie war das in jungen jahren witziger grübel


----------



## shadow24 (25. September 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Was ist an einem simplen "Hey" eigentlich so verkehrt ?


die Antwort?


----------



## Artherk (25. September 2009)

"hey" hmm irgentwie bissl mau für ne unterhaltung wenn nix mehr nachkommt^^


----------



## Winipek (25. September 2009)

"Hey" ist der klassische Einstieg in eine Unterhaltung. Darauf erfolgt in 99% der Fälle ein gegen "Hey". Daraufhin könnte man die Frage stellen: "Bist Du öfters hier , bzw. erklären das man öfters hier ist /sonst nie/ heut das allererste Mal."


Und tatatatada.. man führt eine Unterhaltung^^
Besser, als nach nem schlechten Witz die kalte Schulter gezeigt zu bekommen , gepaart mit einem geringschätzigen Augenaufschlag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2009)

Hey ist zwar klassisch aber sowas von... eh... ungeeignet für ein Gespräch... das sagt schon aus "Hey ich mach mich ran, hab aber nichts tolles zu bieten, also mach dich schonmal auf Standardsprüche gefasst" wie du ja selbst so schön erklärt hast, was danach kommen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (25. September 2009)

Das klassische Hey ist in der Tat gar nicht so schlecht, die Erfahrung hab ich jedenfalls auch gemacht.
Was aber noch besser ist (in der Disko z.B.), wenn man sich das "Opfer" aussucht, es antanzt (irgendwie zur Mucke rumschlackern halt, wenn ihr nicht tanzen könnt) und dann die Leute die sie kennt nach ihrem Namen fragen.
Dann könnt ihr sie hinterher mit ihrem Vornamen ansprechen und sie wird mit sicherheit mit euch reden, weil sie ja erstmal wissen will, woher ihr den Namen kennt... 

Wie es dann weitergeht ist eine andere Sache. ^^


----------



## Miss Mojo (25. September 2009)

Mal aus weiblicher Sicht den Senf dazu...

So Sprüche wo man das Gefühl hat der Typ ist ja total testosteron-gesteuert gehen halt einfach nicht. 

"Hey" find ich schon gut. Und wenn jemand gut drauf ist dann kann man auch mal nen *zwinker zwinker grins* "Naaa, öfter hier??" bringen. Die Art ist entscheidend. Wenn man zB an der Bar steht kann man auch einfach beim auf die Getränke warten mal fragen, na und - wie war dein tag so? 

Komplimente find ich platt. Find ich jetzt einfach nicht reizend wenn mich jemand angetrunken (und ich vom tanzen verschwitzt) angröhlt (wegen Lautstärke) "Du hast ja voooll die schöööönen Augen!" - dann kommt höchstens von mir nen, ja ne, ist klar, Alter... 

Muss halt passen. Auf der Tanzfläche kann man ja auch einfach sein Getränk zu nem netten Gruß oder zum anstoßen heben. 

Eigentlich alles halb so wild solange der Typ authentisch bleibt!


----------



## Deathstyle (25. September 2009)

Letztes mal hat..
"Mir ist langweilig, los lass uns tanzen!"
.. ziemlich gut funktioniert.

Ich kann mir sone Sprüche eh nicht merken und laber eh immer das was mir grade in den Sinn kommt, das funktioniert in der Regel aber eh besser als wenn man sich ne halbe Ewigkeit die Worte im Munde zurecht legt und dann ison Spruch oder sowas runterleiert.


----------



## Bloodletting (25. September 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> das funktioniert in der Regel aber eh besser als wenn man sich ne halbe Ewigkeit die Worte im Munde zurecht legt und dann ison Spruch oder sowas runterleiert.



Klar funktioniert es in der _Regel_ besser, da sind Frauen ja auch "geiler". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. September 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> "Hey" ist der klassische Einstieg in eine Unterhaltung. Darauf erfolgt in 99% der Fälle ein gegen "Hey". Daraufhin könnte man die Frage stellen: "Bist Du öfters hier , bzw. erklären das man öfters hier ist /sonst nie/ heut das allererste Mal."
> Und tatatatada.. man führt eine Unterhaltung^^



Guter Plan!

Werd ich beherzigen, wenn ich mal in der Notaufnahme bin und da ne nette Sie sehe.

"Hey"
"hey"
"bist du öfters hier ?"


----------



## Deathstyle (25. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Werd ich beherzigen, wenn ich mal in der Notaufnahme bin und da ne nette Sie sehe.



Also andere betrinken sich da ja eher an so typischen Orten wie Dissen und Clubs, aber das ist ja jedem selbst überlassen.. ^.^ 
Sorry, ist nicht ernst gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (25. September 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Das klassische Hey ist in der Tat gar nicht so schlecht, die Erfahrung hab ich jedenfalls auch gemacht.
> Was aber noch besser ist (in der Disko z.B.), wenn man sich das "Opfer" aussucht, es antanzt (irgendwie zur Mucke rumschlackern halt, wenn ihr nicht tanzen könnt) und dann die Leute die sie kennt nach ihrem Namen fragen.
> Dann könnt ihr sie hinterher mit ihrem Vornamen ansprechen und sie wird mit sicherheit mit euch reden, weil sie ja erstmal wissen will, woher ihr den Namen kennt...
> 
> Wie es dann weitergeht ist eine andere Sache. ^^


Er: "Hey!" *grins*
Sie: "Hey ..."
Er: "Ich heiße Marco, und du?"
Sie: "Ich nicht."

Boing ... an sich ist es ganz einfach: Sofern sie oder er dich optisch ansprechend findet und man den Mut hat, denjenigen anzusprechen, ist das Ding dann eh schon gelaufen. Es gibt einfach keinen guten Anmachspruch, der beim ersten Eindruck über die Optik hinwegsehen lässt.


----------



## Bloodletting (25. September 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Es gibt einfach keinen guten Anmachspruch, der beim ersten Eindruck über die Optik hinwegsehen lässt.



Word.


----------



## Winipek (25. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Guter Plan!
> 
> Werd ich beherzigen, wenn ich mal in der *Notaufnahme* bin und da ne nette Sie sehe.
> 
> [...]



Jedem die eigene Flirtbahn... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[...]gibt einfach keinen guten Anmachspruch, der beim ersten Eindruck über die Optik hinwegsehen lässt.

Mal ganz ehrlich, eine gute Optik und ein scheiss "Anmachspruch"sind viel abturnender .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (25. September 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich, eine gute Optik und ein scheiss "Anmachspruch"sind viel abturnender ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ansichtssache. Außerdem gings mir eher darum, dass bei einem "Annäherungsversuch" der optische Faktor eine tragende Rolle spielt.


----------



## Laz0rgun (25. September 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Jedem die eigene Flirtbahn...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kommt auf den Spruch an würde ich sagen o.O


----------



## Camô (25. September 2009)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Spruch an würde ich sagen o.O


Wohl eher aufs Aussehen und - ganz wichtig - die Art und Weise. Wenn ein attraktiver Typ kläglich aber charmant versucht, einen Anmachspruch durchzuziehen, kann das durchaus sympathisch wirken. Das Gleiche gilt natürlich auch für Frauen.


----------



## Bloodletting (25. September 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Jedem die eigene Flirtbahn...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Boah, ich brauch mal wieder ne Freundin, wo ist die Kettensäge??" xD


----------



## Laz0rgun (25. September 2009)

Ja, so in der Richtung meinte ich das auch. wenn jetzt ein toller Typ ankommt und sagt: "Ey, du siehst voll fett aus ... etc blabla", das fände ich ganz schön peinlich und dumm, und den würde ich als Frau, egal wie der aussieht, auch nicht nehmen o.O


----------



## Winipek (25. September 2009)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Ja, so in der Richtung meinte ich das auch. wenn jetzt ein toller Typ ankommt und sagt: "Ey, du siehst voll fett aus ... etc blabla", das fände ich ganz schön peinlich und dumm, und den würde ich als Frau, egal wie der aussieht, auch nicht nehmen o.O


/sign


----------



## d3faultPlayer (27. September 2009)

bester anmachspruch von nem freund, er geht in eine frauenrunde auf ner party und ruft : na, hat jmd lust lateinische Verben zu konjugieren???
eine hat sich wirklich drauf eingelassen und so sind sie ins gespräch gekommen, und plötzlich waren beide weg   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. September 2009)

ok meine 10 Times best:

1) Hey Baby  eigentlich bin ich schwul, aber für dich würd ich ne Ausnahme machen

2) Wow, du siehst Hammer aus, dich bräuchte ich mir nich mal schönsaufen

3) ohh Mon Chéri lass mich an deiner Piemont-Kirsche kunspern

4) Aldde du bist voll die krasse Tussi echt, isch will disch!

5) Mein Name ist Mr Loverman, willst du meine Mrs. Loverwoman werden.

6) Ficken ?

7) Baby, willst du in meinem Ferrari fahren, du darfst auch den Schaltknüppel bedienen

8) Ey sorry, ich hab`s n bisschen eilig, wollen wir schnell um die Ecke ?

9) Du hast so wunderschöne Augen, genau wie die von meiner Mutter.

10) Willst du Kinder? Ich könnte da schnell helfen!


----------



## LordofDemons (27. September 2009)

nr 10 find ich gut :>


----------



## Winipek (28. September 2009)

...und alle schön hintereinander bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,
weil viel hilft viel!
Gell Ohrensammler *zwinker*

Wobei 6. eigentlich schon reicht , zumindest wenns ne Frau zu einem Mann sagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

funktioniert auch wenn das ein Mann zu einer Frau sagt!


----------



## Artherk (28. September 2009)

stimmt nur wann sagt des ne frau zu nem mann=? is mir noch nieeeee passiert *leider* 
vllt fehlt es mir auch einfach an den oben genannten optischen faktorenxD naja hilft nix suchen suchen suchen und nochmal suche vllt erbarmt sich eineXD


----------



## Winipek (28. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> funktioniert auch wenn das ein Mann zu einer Frau sagt!



Die ist dann allerdings volltrunken oder optisch nicht mehr auf dem neuesten Stand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[...]vllt erbarmt sich eineXD

Schon die verkehrte Einstellung *Kopfschüttel*...Du musst sagen, Du bist ein Hauptgewinn für die Frauen ...^^ Einen Trostpreis will doch keine, ausser ...siehe meine Antwort eine Zeile höher ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

oder einfach tierisch rattig und aus nürnberg!

geile sow!


----------



## Artherk (28. September 2009)

wie heißts so schön lieber ein spatz in der hand als ne taube auf dem dach grins^^


----------



## Artherk (28. September 2009)

wie was in nürnberg gibts notgeile weiber? muss ich hinfahren


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> wie was in nürnberg gibts notgeile weiber? muss ich hinfahren


musst du muss mich bei nem freund noma über die clubs informieren ka wie die heißen erinnerung ist etwas verblasst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (28. September 2009)

sagst mir dann weil in der rofa war net viel losxD naja da hatt ich noch ne freundinnxD


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. September 2009)

was bei mir auch immer gut klappt (vorzugsweise bei Stewardessen und Topmodels) ist wenn ich hingehe und sage:

Hey du scharfes Zähnchen, ich hab ein Postcouter von über 5000 bei buffed.de.

Da schafft man es kaum noch in die Wohnung so rollig werden die!!


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

dann fallen die ja über mich an ort und stelle her Oo


----------



## Manowar (28. September 2009)

Das ist sowieso ein Phänomen für sich..wenn man vergeben ist,kommen die Frauen in Massen auf einen zu.
Wenn man aber solo ist, muss man selber an die Frau *g*



LordofDemons schrieb:


> dann fallen die ja über mich an ort und stelle her Oo



Sprach der Herr Doppelposter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

frauen wollen immer das was sie NICHT haben könnten.


----------



## Manowar (28. September 2009)

Dieses Verhalten sieht man auch immer bei Tieren und Kleinkindern.
huch,das wollte ich doch nur denken und nicht sagen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (28. September 2009)

Bei den meisten Anmachsprüchen bekommt man wahrscheinlich eh nur die kalte Schulter gezeigt. Dann doch lieber ein "Heeey, da bist du ja... ich hab dich schon überall gesucht."... das garantiert fast, dass man irgendwie in ein Gespräch kommt, auch wenn man es irgendwann auflösen muss :>


----------



## Manowar (28. September 2009)

Im Endeffekt ist es doch ganz einfach.
In einer Disko angesprochen zu werden, heisst doch direkt "Wollen wir nachher in die Kiste hüpfen?" .
Wenn die Frau auf ein "Hey" oder sonstiges anspringt,dann findet sie den Kerl toll und springt auch auf das Gespräch an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (28. September 2009)

Ich weiß, warum ich mich von Diskos fern halte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (28. September 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt ist es doch ganz einfach.
> In einer Disko angesprochen zu werden, heisst doch direkt "Wollen wir nachher in die Kiste hüpfen?" .
> Wenn die Frau auf ein "Hey" oder sonstiges anspringt,dann findet sie den Kerl toll und springt auch auf das Gespräch an
> 
> ...



Hmm... "Hey" ist doch auch ansprechen?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ganz ehrlich ?! Es gibt keine Erfolg versprechenden Anmachsprüche ...Anmachsprüche sind Anmachsprüche! Wer will schon "angemacht" werden?
Ausser zuvor genannten Mädels aus Nürnberg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (28. September 2009)

weil du schon vergeben bist lillyanxD


----------



## Manowar (28. September 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Hmm... "Hey" ist doch auch ansprechen?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Habe ich was gegenteiliges gesagt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich meine ja nur,dass es er nur das Ziel ist,das Gegenüber in die Kiste zu bekommen.
Der Kerl findet die Frau hübsch -> er sagt irgendwas, wobei die Worte kaum wichtig sind -> wenn sie findet,das er toll aussieht -> *quitschquitschquitsch*


Und Lillyan,Diskos sind ja auch bescheuert *g*
Aber aufgrund deines Avatars, wäre meine "Anmache" wohl : Ich mag dein Kätzchen ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

kätzchen ROFL!


----------



## Artherk (28. September 2009)

er hat ja nich gesagt er mag ihre muschi also von dem her...


----------



## LordofDemons (28. September 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> er hat ja nich gesagt er mag ihre muschi also von dem her...


hätte ich das jetzt geschrieben hät ich nen ban bekommen :<


----------



## Artherk (28. September 2009)

ich warte ja noch auf den bann von lillyanXD


----------



## Manowar (28. September 2009)

Wo denkt ihr denn schonwieder hin?
Ich habe selber ne Katze zu Haus und find die da halt süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (28. September 2009)

3.. 2.. 1 bann weil lillyan liest grad den threat... und du hast des gemeint.. gibs zuxD


----------



## Bloodletting (28. September 2009)

"Ich wähle CDU."

Uaaah, Platz eins im Thread!


----------



## Artherk (28. September 2009)

falscher threadXD


----------



## Bloodletting (28. September 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> falscher threadXD



Meinen Post nicht verstanden, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lies mal nochmal.^^


----------



## Tymion (28. September 2009)

Abgesehen vom Spruch muss auch der gesamteindruck überzeugen:

Man stelle sich folgende Situation vor:
Ein Mann steht vor einer Frau anner Bar, sieht sie an und sagt: "Deine Augen sind wunderschön!", dabei gleitet sein Blick langsamer aber sicher immer tiefer und bleibt auf dem T-Shirt kleben..... 

Auch wenn ihr in der Grundschule Augen als große Kreise mit Punkten in der Mitte malt....bei Frauen gibt es von den Kreisen mehrere. 
Also merkt euch: Guckt einer Frau beim sprechen NIE NIE NIE auf den Bauchnabel, das ist absolutes no go  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten glaub ich nicht, dass je einer eine Frau mit einem Spruch rum gekriegt hat. Wenn die Person stümmt und die Stimmung einigermaßen dazu passt dann klappt es, ansonsten halt nicht. Ich glaub einfach nicht (oder ich will es nicht), dass Frauen sich alleine durch einen Spruch auf jemanden einlassen, das wäre schon eine....sagen wir oberflächliche Frau, die sowieso nur auf eines aus ist. Und Bügeln im Mondschein fände ich jetz net so die super Freizeit beschäftigung. Außerdem müsste man sich immer eine Neue besorgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße Tymion


----------



## Manowar (30. September 2009)

Ob Lillyan ihr Avatar wegen mir geändert hat? *g*


----------



## Minati (30. September 2009)

meine (weibliche) sichtweise (oh, gibt es das wort? bin grad irritiert) ist folgende:

anmachsprüch sind das schlimmste, was es gibt. also jedenfalls diese, wo man sofort erkennt: ah, okay, der will eh nur pimpern like: fick mich, wenn ich mich irre, aber wollten wir nicht knutschen?! (obwohl der eigentlich nicht schlecht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

mein jetziger freund hat zum beispiel (weil er schüchtern ist. jaja, wer's glaubt ....) folgendes an mich gerichtet: 

Halo Frau .............,
ich wollte fragen, ob Sie etwas dagegen hätten heute Abend mit mir zusammen was trinken zu gehen? Also nur unter der Voraussetzung, dass Sie möchten bzw. eine andere Person dagegen keinen Einwand hätte.
Ich freue mich von Ihnen zu hören.


Nett, höflich. Anders sollte es nicht sein :-) Okay, in der Disko kannst du sowas nicht bringen ....


----------



## LordofDemons (30. September 2009)

Minati schrieb:


> Nett, höflich. Anders sollte es nicht sein :-) Okay, in der Disko kannst du sowas nicht bringen ....


würdest du darauf auch wetten abschließen das man das in diskos nicht bringen kann?


----------



## Deanne (30. September 2009)

Ich finde Anmachsprüche generell ziemlich daneben. Selbst, wenn sie halbwegs witzig sind, mich beeindruckt man damit zumindest nicht. Viel besser gefällt es mir, wenn mein Gegenüber einfach freundlich und höflich ist, sich vorstellt und Interesse an mir zeigt. Entweder kommt man ins Gespräch oder eben nicht. Aber dann merkt man zumindest, ob man auf der gleichen Wellenlänge liegt. Ein ernst gemeintes, realistisches Kompliment ist ebenfalls nett, aber es sollte kein Huldigungsgesang sein.

Mit meinem jetzigen Freund habe ich mich bei unserem ersten Gespräch über WoW und Fussball unterhalten und das war mir tausendmal lieber, als irgendwelche hingerotzten Floskeln.


----------



## picollo0071 (30. September 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mit meinem jetzigen Freund habe ich mich bei unserem ersten Gespräch über WoW und Fussball unterhalten und das war mir tausendmal lieber, als irgendwelche hingerotzten Floskeln.


Aber ich bezweifle, dass er zu dir hin gekommen ist und gesagt hat: "Hey, ich hab t3, wie schauts bei dir aus?"
Wenn sich mal ein Gespräch entwickelt, ist eh alles in Butter, diese "Anmachsprüche" sind ja dafür da, um überhaupt man ins Gespräch zu kommen, das ist ja bekanntlich das schwerste.

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Deanne (30. September 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Aber ich bezweifle, dass er zu dir hin gekommen ist und gesagt hat: "Hey, ich hab t3, wie schauts bei dir aus?"
> Wenn sich mal ein Gespräch entwickelt, ist eh alles in Butter, diese "Anmachsprüche" sind ja dafür da, um überhaupt man ins Gespräch zu kommen, das ist ja bekanntlich das schwerste.
> 
> Mfg Gabriel



Ne, das nicht, aber ich schrieb ja, dass ich es bevorzuge, wenn man sich einfach nur vorstellt ("Hallo, ich bin so und so!") und Interesse zeigt. Das ist ja kein Anmachspruch. 
Und so war es auch. Da kam halt kein dummer und pseudo-witziger Spruch und das war mir auch ganz lieb so. Bei "Na, du süße Maus!" ist bei mir schon Schluss, weil ich sowas irgendwie flach finde. Und ich muss zugeben, dass ich solche Sprüche noch nie von jemandem gehört habe, mit dem ich mich hätte unterhalten wollen.

Ich gehe aber generell auch selten in Discos und bevorzuge Privatparties, da braucht man solche Sprüche nicht, sondern kommt immer irgendwie ins Gespräch.


----------



## Bloodletting (30. September 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> [...]



Jetzt weiß ich, warum Du nicht mit mir reden wolltest.
"Na Du geiles Stück Fleisch!" kam scheiße an, wa? xD


----------



## Deanne (30. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich, warum Du nicht mit mir reden wolltest.
> "Na Du geiles Stück Fleisch!" kam scheiße an, wa? xD



Man, ihr wisst doch alle, dass ich Vegetarier bin. "Du geiles Stück Brokkoli!" wäre der Knaller gewesen. ^___^


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. September 2009)

"Bist schärfer als ein Stück Pepperoni" wäre dann wohl auch nicht verkehrt oder?


----------



## Bloodletting (30. September 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Man, ihr wisst doch alle, dass ich Vegetarier bin. "Du geiles Stück Brokkoli!" wäre der Knaller gewesen. ^___^



Hmm, ne das liegt mir nicht. Für Brokkoli bin ich zu schüchtern.
Wie wäre es mit Eisbergsalat?


----------



## LordofDemons (30. September 2009)

chili >.>


----------



## Deanne (30. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Hmm, ne das liegt mir nicht. Für Brokkoli bin ich zu schüchtern.
> Wie wäre es mit Eisbergsalat?



Hm, nein, Eisbergsalat ist mir irgendwie zu konservativ. Und Chilis sind so unseriös. Verdammt.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. September 2009)

kopfsalat?


----------



## Bloodletting (30. September 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Hm, nein, Eisbergsalat ist mir irgendwie zu konservativ. Und Chilis sind so unseriös. Verdammt.



Naja, ok ... wenn Du versprichst, nicht zu lachen, dann werde ich mich durchringen, und dir den Brokkoli machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (1. Oktober 2009)

Ein dummes angrinsen und anstarren die ganze zeit >_>


----------



## Deanne (1. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Naja, ok ... wenn Du versprichst, nicht zu lachen, dann werde ich mich durchringen, und dir den Brokkoli machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rawr, Brokkoli ist echt sexy! ^^


----------



## Bloodletting (1. Oktober 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Rawr, Brokkoli ist echt sexy! ^^



Rrrr, darf ich dich zu Brokkolisuppe, paniertem Brokkoli und gewürfeltem Brokkoli einladen?
Da sollte die sexuelle Spannung ja übersteigen und uns einen Schlag verpassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (1. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Rrrr, darf ich dich zu Brokkolisuppe, paniertem Brokkoli und gewürfeltem Brokkoli einladen?
> Da sollte die sexuelle Spannung ja übersteigen und uns einen Schlag verpassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also, wenn du Brokkoli würfeln kannst, bist du mein persönlicher Held. ;-)


----------



## Bloodletting (1. Oktober 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Also< wenn du Brokkoli würfeln kannst, bist du mein persönlicher Held. ;-)



Ist das ein Versprechen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (1. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ist das ein Versprechen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eher eine Drohung. Muhaha.


----------



## Bloodletting (1. Oktober 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Eher eine Drohung. Muhaha.



Ich fasse das nicht so auf, aber geschmeichelt bin ich allemal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (1. Oktober 2009)

Ja Bloodletting, "Mach ihr den Vorgarten"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (1. Oktober 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ja Bloodletting, "Mach ihr den Vorgarten"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ui der ist sehr gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deanne, darf ich dir den Vorgarten machen?
Vergiss deinen Freund, hier findeste Du alles an komischen Vegetarier-Sprüchen von ebenso komischen Typen.
Das Paradies für Frauen. ;D


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Das Paradies für Frauen. ;D


und alle dies noch werden wollen

oha ich dachte das wäre der werbugnsthread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (2. Oktober 2009)

[offtopic entfernt]



Deanne schrieb:


> Rawr, Brokkoli ist echt sexy! ^^


Yes, it ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



..und schmeckt lecker! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Benji9 schrieb:


> Ja Bloodletting, "Mach ihr den Vorgarten"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Der ist mal gut, Benji! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (2. Oktober 2009)

Deanne, wie stehts damit?
_Na Du süsse Pflaume, Lust auf ne knackige Gurke?_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Oktober 2009)

irgendwie schaffen wirs IMMER irgendwann unter die gürtellinie zu gehn XD


----------



## Davatar (2. Oktober 2009)

Heh, ich hab sie nur auf ne Essiggurke einladen wollen! Was können wir dafür, dass Du so niedere Gedanken hast?

Aber einen hab ich noch:
_Du bist so süss, wie eine Erdbeere, so scharf wie ne Chillischote und so knackig wie ein saftiges Stück Broccoli!_


----------



## skeggmikill (2. Oktober 2009)

Das alles zusammen ergibt aber einen eigenartigen Salat.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Oktober 2009)

ich mach mal das dressing als grundlage nehm ich dieses weiße dickflüssige zeug ähh majo :/


----------



## Artherk (2. Oktober 2009)

altes ferkel... 

sag nie zu einem mann.. ich bin so scharf wie ein messer komm lass mich deine gurke in scheiben schneiden.. kommt nich gut


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Oktober 2009)

sollte das Deanne je lesen springt sie uns ins gesicht und beisst uns ne wendeltreppe ins genick


----------



## Artherk (2. Oktober 2009)

angst?


----------



## marion9394 (2. Oktober 2009)

so lange ihr nicht sagt" du hast so ebenmäßige haut wie broccoli" ;DD


----------



## Winipek (2. Oktober 2009)

Wobei das dann schon wieder witzig wäre^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blumenkohl ist viel verletzender^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2009)

"Deine Haut ist so zart wie eine Orange" *hust*


----------



## marion9394 (2. Oktober 2009)

wie war das - nein das ist keine orangenhaut - das ist ein hagelschaden?? ;D


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Oktober 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> wie war das - nein das ist keine orangenhaut - das ist ein hagelschaden?? ;D


mario barth ftw!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Oktober 2009)

weis auch nicht aber hab bisher nicht einen sinnvollen spruch gesehen der auch nur halbwegs funktioniert hat ..

definitv schlechtester anmachspruch hatte aber kolege .. 
polizistin haltet uns an.
"Würden sie bitte ins rörchen blasen?"
Er: "nur wenn du auch in mein rörchen bläst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (dämliches grinsen)"

sagen wirs mal so am ende ging der ganze mist 40min und sie wollten alles kontrollieren jeden mist .. 
= kommt nid so gut raus (abgesehen davon das sie nid wirklich doll aussah .. )


----------



## Tade (4. Oktober 2009)

Hey Süße, ich hoffe du kannst schwimmen? Ich würde dich nämlich gern mal ins Becken stoßen...

...funktioniert definitiv nicht!!!


----------



## Rivon (31. Oktober 2009)

definitiv schlecht 

er : kannst du die sterne sehn
sie : ja
er : willst du mir nich einen ...... .....

rest kann sich jeder selber denken is ja auch recht bekannt ( hat bei nem freund von mir auch schonmal funktioniert... aber naja man sollts trotzdem nich bringen )

vllt komm ja dann noch paar tolle antworten muss ja nich sein das der thread hier unter geht x)


----------



## Manowar (31. Oktober 2009)

Also bei mir hat vor kurzem noch geklappt:

"Hey du!Ich hab vor kurzem gelernt nackt auf Stelzen zu laufen!"


----------



## Phame (1. November 2009)

...das hat nur geklappt, weil sie den spruch nicht verstanden hat, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (2. November 2009)

Nööö..sie war auch ein Simpsons Süchtling, wie ich :>


----------



## Davatar (2. November 2009)

Brrrr am Samstag war ich an ner Halloweenparty und hab folgenden Spruch beim Anstehen vor der Tür mitgekriegt (das Mädel hatte solche Teufelchenöhrchen auf):
Er: "Hey Du, bist Du ein Teufel oder ein Bunny?"
Sie (leicht genervt): "Ein Teufelchen, sieht man doch!"
Er: "Ah super, dann kann ich Dir ja mal zeigen, wie teuflisch gut ich im Bett bin!"

Sie war nicht sonderlich beeindruckt und hat ihn danach einfach nur ignoriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

und ich wäre lachend auf dem boden gelegen XD


----------



## Poringina (3. November 2009)

Was hätte er gemacht, wenn sie Bunny gesagt hätte? Den Rammler in sich entdeckt? xD


----------



## Deanne (3. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Brrrr am Samstag war ich an ner Halloweenparty und hab folgenden Spruch beim Anstehen vor der Tür mitgekriegt (das Mädel hatte solche Teufelchenöhrchen auf):
> Er: "Hey Du, bist Du ein Teufel oder ein Bunny?"
> Sie (leicht genervt): "Ein Teufelchen, sieht man doch!"
> Er: "Ah super, dann kann ich Dir ja mal zeigen, wie teuflisch gut ich im Bett bin!"
> ...



Entweder war der Typ sternhagelvoll oder er hat selbst nicht geglaubt, dass er mit solch einem flachen Spruch bei dem Mädel punkten kann. Ich kann mir nämlich beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass es jemanden gibt, der ernsthaft meint, sowas würde gut ankommen.


----------



## Davatar (3. November 2009)

Ich glaub eher er war schlicht und einfach sehr primitiv veranlagt. Der hat auch nicht wirklich vor Intelligenz gestrotzt bei dem was ich so von dem gehört hab (was ja Einiges war, da ich ne halbe Stunde hinter ihm anstehen musste).


----------



## marion9394 (3. November 2009)

hihi das mit halloween is gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

bei uns in der arbeit sind die männer im moment auch seeeehr lustig... ist jetzt vielleicht kein anmachspruch - aber grenzwertig:

wir haben eine neue glastheke, die unten so mit holzscheiteln aufgefüllt ist, sieht halt sehr rustikal aus,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenn ich grad kassier und ein ganz lustiger mann reinkommt heißt es immer:

"haha sie haben aber viel holz vor der hütt'n" .... -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Entweder war der Typ sternhagelvoll oder er hat selbst nicht geglaubt, dass er mit solch einem flachen Spruch bei dem Mädel punkten kann. Ich kann mir nämlich beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass es jemanden gibt, der ernsthaft meint, sowas würde gut ankommen.


-.- doch solche typen kenn ich sogar und weißt du was noch schlimmer ist...

sie haben sogar Erfolg damit.

edit:
hier ein originalzitat eines dialoges den ich in einer nürnberges disco mitkriegen durfte
er ist der cousin eines guten freundes von mir sie irgendjemand der da grad rumstand

er: hey baby wie wärs mit ficken
sie: klar

ende vom lied beide sind verschwunden und wurden an diesem abend nicht mehr gesehn und ich stand an der bar und hab geguckt als hätte mich der blitz beim scheißen getroffen 

Btw: ich war letztes WE mal wieder weg als gestandener Metaler geh ich natürlich in eine Hiphop/ Techno Disco (Techno wär jetzt nicht so schlimm aber wenn dann Bushido und Frauenarzt sich abwechseln dann krieg ich Mordgelüste) auf jeden fall hatten wir dann so einen supercoolen Sunnyboy dabei und auf der kompletten hin und rückfahrt hab ich mir anhören können wieviele frauen er genagelt hat und wie scheißegal sie ihm sind weil sie ja alle austauschbar sind er kennt ja genug 
ohne scheiß bei der rückfahrt bzw. genauer die letzten 10 min davon musste ich mich wirklcih zusammenreißen weil ich wirklich nur noch volle kanne zuschlagen wollte sein schädel sollte mit dem amaturenbrett freundschaft schließen (er war nicht fahrer nur ums zu erwähnen)

edit: ja servus marion ganz ehrlich das bietet sich aber auch an, gedacht hät ichs auch aber ich hätte den anstand es nicht zu sagen :/


----------



## vollmi (3. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> -.- doch solche typen kenn ich sogar und weißt du was noch schlimmer ist...
> 
> sie haben sogar Erfolg damit.



Was die Typen erzählen und was wirklich stimmt, sind dann doch zwei paar Schuhe. Ich will aber nicht abstreiten das solch doofe Anmachsprüche auch mal zum Erfolg führen können. Aber dann hätte es auch mit "Ficken?" geklappt.

mfG René


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

boa vollmi wart halt mal bis ich fertig editiert hab >.<


----------



## vollmi (3. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> boa vollmi wart halt mal bis ich fertig editiert hab >.<



Editier halt schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mal ehrlich. Wenn ich den Drang habe und mich ein Mädel fragen würde ob ich Lust auf Sex hätte. Würde ich (sollte sie nicht völlig meinen optischen Wünschen wiedersprechen) sicher auch Ja sagen. Dazu muss sie nicht mit nem supereloquenten Anmachspruch kommen, wieso also sollte man das vom Mann erwarten?

Wieso ist das dann so ungwöhnlich wenn ein Mädchen auch so handhabt. Ausser natürlich dass immernoch erwartet wird das Mann anfragt und nicht umgekehrt und Mädchen sich zieren sollte.

mfG René


----------



## Deanne (3. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> -.- doch solche typen kenn ich sogar und weißt du was noch schlimmer ist...
> 
> sie haben sogar Erfolg damit.
> 
> ...



Naja, solche Typen bekommen dann aber meistens auch die Frauen, die sie verdienen. Schlecht blondierte Haare, Stammkundin auf der Sonnenbank, präsentier die Plautze gerne bauchfrei und hört privat 50 Cent, Usher etc. Hab solche Kasper noch nie mit einem intelligenten, hübschen Mädel abziehen sehen.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

intelligent naja da könntest du recht haben

aber hübsch waren die alle mal :/


----------



## Deanne (3. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> intelligent naja da könntest du recht haben
> 
> aber hübsch waren die alle mal :/



Siehste! Dann lieber etwas intelligenter und dafür hat man am nächsten morgen nicht den schmantigen Nachwuchs-Bushido im Bett, der einem mit mit der Selbstbräuner vollgespachtelten Rübe die Laken versaut.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

du glaubst doch nicht wirklich das er überhaupt bis zum nächsten morgen wartet?


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. November 2009)

Intelligenz ist rar gesäht... 
Würde man nur danach suchen gäbe es bald keinen Akademikernachwuchs mehr O_o


----------



## Bloodletting (3. November 2009)

Hier mal meine Theorie zu hübschen Männern, hübschen Frauen und der "schäbige Rest", den vor allem viele aus diesem Forum bilden. (Auch ich, also hört auf zu heulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Meine Theorie ist folgende:

Vor allem hübsche Frauen wünschen sich immer kluge, humorvolle, verständnisvolle, liebevolle, ehrliche und treue Partner.
Sie suchen sich dann halt einen Sunnyboy/Proll aus, da die ihren Geschmack eines Mannes treffen - äußerlich. 
Was sie aber nicht einplanen: Diese Männer wissen, dass sie gut aussehen und geben sich deshalb nicht so viel Mühe. Innerhalb kurzer Zeit hätten sie eh eine Neue.
Gutes Beispiel dafür ist das typische "Abfallverfahren" unter der heutigen Gesellschaft. Das Wort 'Liebe" bedeutet meisst nichtsmehr.
Wenn man betrachtet, wie viele unterschiedliche Partner ein heutiger durchschnittlicher "Party-Gänger" hat, ist das schon fast erschreckend.

Nun ist da noch die Sparte der "von der Natur bestraften". Wir sind hässlich, haben selten Freundinnen, geben uns aber, wenn wir eine haben, umso mehr Mühe, um sie bei uns zu behalten. Passiert es, dass jemand wie uns eine wirklich hübsche Freundin bekommt, tun wir alles, damit sie nicht wieder wegläuft. Das nennt man dann Hingabe, das, was sich die Frauen so von Männern wünschen.

Wenn mal wieder eine Frau betrogen wird, fallen Sprüche wie "Männer sind alle gleich", obwohl das nicht stimmt. Die Frauen übersehen nämlich diejenigen, die mehr Charakter haben. Ich wette, dass hier so einige Männer rumlaufen, die einen höheren IQ und wesentlich mehr Niveau besitzen, als 90% der typischen Prolls, aber wir sehen einfach scheiße aus und gehen deshalb in der Masse unter. Ob Pickel, ob Übergewicht, Untergewicht, eine Brille, oder einfach nur eine scheiss Frisur, die dafür sorgt, das wir total bekloppt aussehen.


---

So, ich hoffe, dass ich jetzt nichts vergessen habe. Die Theorie ist einfach, mit Vorurteilen bespickt und höchst pragmatisch, aber hey: Sie klingt doch irgendwie logisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> ....



ich..ich...*schnüff* ich fühle mich so verstanden und glücklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (3. November 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Theorie zu hübschen Männern, hübschen Frauen und der "schäbige Rest", den vor allem viele aus diesem Forum bilden. (Auch ich, also hört auf zu heulen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oh gott, mein Weltbild+ meine Meinung ueber wurde grad kaputtgemacht.
So viel...philosophie? von dir hab ich nie erwartet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (3. November 2009)

Es ist ein bissle kurzbündig, aber es ist erst der Anfang einer großen Theorie, die die Menschheit in ihrer Grundfeste erschüttern wird! *hust*

@Dragon1: Ich bin (Für den heutigen Standard) sogar sehr philosophisch veranlagt, aber wann bekommt man in einem Forum schonmal die Chance dazu, es rauszulassen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (3. November 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Theorie zu hübschen Männern, hübschen Frauen und der "schäbige Rest", den vor allem viele aus diesem Forum bilden. (Auch ich, also hört auf zu heulen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich gebe es ungern zu, aber das stimmt absolut. Ich kenne fast nur Frauen, die nach eigener Aussage viel Wert auf Persönlichkeit legen, sich dann aber regelmäßig fürchterliche Arschlöcher anlachen. Selbst kann ich mich davon auch nicht freisprechen, auch wenn ich um die Mega-Machos einen großen Bogen mache. 

Umgekehrt ist es aber genauso. Die meisten Männer wollen nette, normale, unkomplizierte Frauen, die ihre Macken tolerieren und mit denen man auch mal lachen und Spaß haben kann. Trotzdem suchen sie sich letztendlich doch nur wieder die hysterischen, überempfindlichen Zicken, die weder Ahnung von Fussball, noch von Videospielen haben und ununterbrochen menstruieren, wenn sie nicht gerade kreischend irgendwelche Schuhgeschäfte stürmen.

Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass sowohl Männlein, als auch Weiblein zwar gerne einen liebevollen, aufmerksamen und intelligenten Menschen zum Partner hätten, der erste Eindruck aber immer noch über das Äußere vermittelt wird. Wenn einem das Aussehen des Gegenübers nicht gefällt, dann will man seine Persönlichkeit oft gar nicht mehr kennenlernen. 
Die Ausnahme bilden platonische Freundschaften, wo es bekanntlich weniger auf das Äußere ankommt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. November 2009)

Ich denke vielleicht hilft auch der Grundsatz:

Persönlichkeit =/= Aussehen...

Was ich gerne höre ist auch immer: "Der sieht gut aus, das muss ein ganz toller sein" oder "Bäh häßlich, dass ist bestimmt auch so ein totaler Freak oder sowas"

Man(n &Frau besonders) muss sich von dieser Kausalitätsschleife trennen, dann würde es viel besser laufen aber solange viele (besonders Frauen, die meisten Männer die ich kenne denken garnicht soweit) Aussehen und Persönlichkeit als eine Einheit sehen wirds immer wieder geplärre darüber geben.
Was aber auch mit an Filmen und sonstigen Medien liegt, da ist der tolle Mann, der gute, der Held, der Aufopferungsvolle immer ein kurzhaariger Schönling, durchtrainiert und Braungebrannt, mit nem lockeren Spruch auf den Lippen und selten mal... ein "Normalo"...


----------



## dragon1 (3. November 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Es ist ein bissle kurzbündig, aber es ist erst der Anfang einer großen Theorie, die die Menschheit in ihrer Grundfeste erschüttern wird! *hust*
> 
> @Dragon1: Ich bin (Für den heutigen Standard) sogar sehr philosophisch veranlagt, aber wann bekommt man in einem Forum schonmal die Chance dazu, es rauszulassen?
> 
> ...


Euer Ruf bei der Fraktion Dragon1 hat sich um 300 erhoeht
Die Fraktion ''Dragon1'' ist euch gegenueber nun Wohlwollend eingestellt




Selor schrieb:


> Was aber auch mit an Filmen und sonstigen Medien liegt, da ist der tolle Mann, der gute, der Held, der Aufopferungsvolle immer ein kurzhaariger Schönling, durchtrainiert und Braungebrannt, mit nem lockeren Spruch auf den Lippen und selten mal... ein "Normalo"...


Kaufhaus-Cop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Bloodletting (3. November 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass sowohl Männlein, als auch Weiblein zwar gerne einen liebevollen, aufmerksamen und intelligenten Menschen zum Partner hätten, der erste Eindruck aber immer noch über das Äußere vermittelt wird. Wenn einem das Aussehen des Gegenübers nicht gefällt, dann will man seine Persönlichkeit oft gar nicht mehr kennenlernen.



Es wird in weniger als einer Sekunde entschieden, ob man den gegenüber attraktiv findet, oder nicht.
Im Grunde ist diese ganze Partnersuche schon biologisch vorherbestimmt, die meissten wollen es nur nicht wahr haben und träumen immernoch von der großen Liebe, dem perfekten Partner usw.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Kaufhaus-Cop
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich sagte ja: Selten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem werden Komödien anders aufgenommen als Romanzen, letztere sind für das Beeinflussen der Auffassung doch erheblich wirkungsvoller ^^


----------



## dragon1 (3. November 2009)

Im Kerzenlicht, romantisches, italienisches essen:
Hach, du hast so tolle Gene...saeuselt er
worauf sie antwortet, wie toll es ist, das ihr unterbewusstsein in dieser 1nen Sekunde ausgerechnet ihn als attraktiv eingestuft hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/edit: Ihhh romanzen...ich hab eh genug zu tun (Forum zuspammen z.b...)


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

ok dazu hab ich 3 dinge

*erst einmal eine geschichte die mal von irgendwo her kopiert hab*


> Warum Frauen keine netten Kerle lieben:
> 
> Wie viele verzweifelte Männer gibt es da draußen, die sich selbst als nett,
> verständnisvoll und zärtlich einstufen und trotzdem Sonntagabend alleine vor dem Fernseher sitzen und ihrem Vorbild Kai Pflaume (ein augenscheinlich netter, verständnisvoller aber auch ein Frauentyp) die Frage ihres Lebens stellen: "Warum will mich keine Frau?"?
> ...



*2tens *


*3tens*

danke blood :>

edit: 4tens etwas selbstgeschriebenes nachdem sich einen arbeitskollegin von ihrem freund getrennt hat dann gings hin und her ovn wegen ja er bringt sich um blablabla -.-




> Hallo liebe Mädels und Frauen,
> 
> eine kleine Frage an euch...
> 
> ...


----------



## Bloodletting (3. November 2009)

Dass mein Text so viel positiven Anklang findet ... ich bin erstaunt.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

du  hasts halt drauf^^


----------



## Bloodletting (3. November 2009)

Das mit dem Diamanten werden die meissten Frauen, die es betrifft, garnicht verstehen. o_O


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Das mit dem Diamanten werden die meissten Frauen, die es betrifft, garnicht verstehen. o_O


-.- ja was soll ich dann schreiben" schuhe mit strassteinen"?


----------



## dragon1 (3. November 2009)

Ach nee, aus diesem tollen thread wird langsamm eine ernsthafte diskussion!
SOFORT wieder lassen, keiner sagt etwas!


----------



## Bloodletting (3. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> -.- ja was soll ich dann schreiben" schuhe mit strassteinen"?



Schreib: Käuft Euch keine Pradas, kauft Euch Schuhe bei Kik! xD


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

und werde im anschluss von einem wilden mob mit stöckelschuhen verdroschen? 

nein danke ich hät ja gern mal ne ernsthafte meinung zu den texten


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. November 2009)

der text ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schön durchdacht und gut gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (3. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ach nee, aus diesem tollen thread wird langsamm eine ernsthafte diskussion!
> SOFORT wieder lassen, keiner sagt etwas!



Der Thread war eigentlich nie als großartiger Diskussionsthread gedacht. Nur als Aufzählungsthread und "olol rofl echt?". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (3. November 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Nun ist da noch die Sparte der "von der Natur bestraften". Wir sind hässlich, haben selten Freundinnen, geben uns aber, wenn wir eine haben, umso mehr Mühe, um sie bei uns zu behalten. Passiert es, dass jemand wie uns eine wirklich hübsche Freundin bekommt, tun wir alles, damit sie nicht wieder wegläuft. Das nennt man dann Hingabe, das, was sich die Frauen so von Männern wünschen.



Was wiederum heißt: Auch der mit weniger Schönheit gesegnete Charakter schaut eher auf das Äußere als auf die inneren Werte. Der "Freak" himmelt eine Schönheit an und wünscht sich sehnlichst, sie möge doch statt der hübschen Kerle mit dem miesen Charakter ihn aufgrund seiner inneren Werte erwählen - nur warum sollte sie, wenn er offensichtlich selbst die weniger hübschen Frauen nicht begehrt und damit genauso "oberflächlich" ist wie die von ihm beneideten Schönlinge?

Davon ab kenne ich genügend gutaussehende Kerle, die alles andere als "Arschlöcher" sind. Es ist ein Vorurteil, daß gutaussehende Menschen charakterliche oder intelektuelle Mäkel haben müßen - dieselbe Hingabe der "Freaks" zu einer Frau findet sich auch bei diesen Leuten. 

Interesse bei einer flüchtigen Begegnung weckt halt in erster Linie das Äußere (ich habe noch nie eine Frau wegen ihrer inneren Werte angesprochen). Es ist aber nicht richtig, daß davon alles abhängt. Ich kenne Mädels und Jungs, nach denen dreht sich alles um, sobald sie einen Raum betreten, obwohl sie nicht dem Schönheitsideal entsprechen - das nennt man dann wohl Charisma. Ein gesundes Selbstbewußtsein macht oftmals jeden "körperlichen Makel" wieder wett!


----------



## Bloodletting (3. November 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> [...]



Hast den letzten Satz nicht gelesen, oder?^^


----------



## BimmBamm (3. November 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Hast den letzten Satz nicht gelesen, oder?^^



Natürlich habe ich den gelesen - dennoch habe ich diese "Theorie" so oft von Leuten gehört, denen der offensichtliche Widerspruch nicht aufgefallen ist.


----------



## Davatar (3. November 2009)

LoD, Deinem ersten Text hab ich noch was hinzuzufügen. Der Text ist original von mir, in diesem Moment geschrieben, mir auch so passiert wie beschrieben (ist allerdings schon Jahre her) und darf beliebig kopiert und verwendet werden.

So, Du hast es nun also geschafft: Eines Tages wars zuviel für Dich, dass jedes Mädel für das Du Dich interessiert hast mit dem nächstbesten Arschloch abgezogen ist. Du blickst in den Spiegel und fragst Dich, was Du an Dir ändern kannst, damit Dir das in Zukunft nicht mehr passieren wird. Bei den Haaren fängts an und bei den Klamotten hörts auf. Alles neu eingekauft, super, das 0815-Outfit das so ziemlich jeder unspektakuläre Typ trägt der überhaupt nicht auffällt, weder in der Masse, noch einzeln, wurde tief im Schrank verbannt. Neue Kleider sind da, Du stellst fest: oha, mit neuer Frisur und neuen Klamotten seh ich tatsächlich gut aus!
*Das Selbstvertrauen steigt!*
Ja jetzt kanns ja losgehn - oh moment! Da ich ja Meister der Unterhaltungen mit zahlreichen Frauen geworden bin weiss ich auch, dass diese im Gegensatz zu den Männern auch auf die Schuhe schauen. Also die Standard Nike-Turnschuhe in die Schuhschachtel verbannt, kurz im Internet nachgeschaut was Bread Pitt und andere berühmte Fernsehmännchen so tragen und ein entsprechendes (oder ähnliches) Modell gekauft. Das Outfit ist komplett, Du schaust in den Spiegel und stellst fest: Oha, mit neuer Frisur, neuen Klamotten und neuen Schuhen seh ich ja noch besser aus!
*Das Selbstvertrauen steigt!*
Nun aber die schwierige Frage: Ist es möglich, ne 180-Grad Kehrtwende einzulegen und seinen Charakter komplett zu ändern? Nun...jeder Alkoholiker würd Dir vermutlich sagen: ja, nach ner Flasche Whiskey ist alles möglich. Allerdings passt es irgendwie nicht so ganz zu Dir, Dich zuerst vollkommen zusaufen zu müssen, um Deinen Angewohnheiten ändern zu können. Also lässt Du Dich selbst mit Dir vor dem Spiegel auf nen Deal ein: Ich ändere schlicht und einfach meinen Charakter nur nach aussen. Drinnen bleib ich genau der selbe Kerl, den ich schon immer war. Falls ich den mal vermisssen sollte, wirds mir also auch nicht schwer fallen, den wieder hervorzukramen.
Der Deal steht, Du überlegst Dir, mit welchen Sprüchen in der Vergangenheit die Kerle bei Deinen "netten Freundinnen" gelandet sind und wie Du solche Sprüche über die Lippen bekommen könntest. Den ersten Testversuch startest Du mit einer dieser netten Freundinnen. Selbstverständlich sagst Du ihr nicht, dass sie nur ne Testkandidatin ist und legst einfach mal los mit Deinen Sprüchen. Nun, in dem Moment zeigt sich, wie lange Ihr Euch bereits kennt. Kennt Ihr Euch seit Jahren, wird sie das kaum ernst nehmen, was Du sagst und sich eher geschmeichelt fühlen, da sie ja eh weiss, dass Du nur ein guter Freund von ihr bist und dass eh nichts zwischen Euch läuft. Das ist die optimale Testkandidatin, denn da kann man auch dementsprechend weit gehen. Kennt Ihr Euch allerdings noch nicht sooo lange wird vermutlich der Spruch fallen: "Das hätt ich von Dir nie gedacht, Du bist genau gleich wie alle andern!" Diesen Kontakt kannst Du Dir sogleich aus Deinem Handy streichen.
Den ersten Testversuch überlebt? Gut, dann kanns ja losgehn! Am nächsten Samstag gehst Du in nen Club und obwohl Du Dir vorgenommen hast, die ganze Sache nüchtern durchzuziehn trinkst Du trotzdem erst mal noch 1-2 Vodka-RedBull, ein Bier und nen Tequila. Achja, den Sambucca solltest Du vielleicht auch nicht vergessen.
*Dein Selbstvertrauen steigt ins Unermessliche!*
So, Du stellst fest: irgendwie hab ich doch viel mehr getrunken, als ich geplant hatte. Aber jetzt ist das eh zu spät, also ran an die Katz! Irgendwie hattest Du immer das Gefühl, bei ner hübschen Traumfrau keine Chance zu haben. Daher versuchst Du Dich zuerst einmal an nem Mädchen, das Dir eigentlich gar nicht gefällt. Du denkst Dir: "Die ist eh hässlich und bekommt keinen ab, also versuch ichs bei ihr!" Du gehst hin, lässt nen Spruch fallen und fängst Dir dabei ne Ohrfeige ein. "Gut, egal, kann ja passieren, die hat wohl grad ihre Tage", denkst Du Dir und versuchst es am nächsten Mädchen, das Dir auch überhaupt nicht gefällt. Resultat: zweite Ohrfeige!
*Dein Selbstvertrauen sinkt in den Keller...*
Wie konnte das nur passieren? Du hast doch das Gleiche gemacht wie alle andern Machos auch!?! Um das erklären zu können, gehen wir kurz auf die Psyche der Menschen ein:

Menschen, egal ob Mann oder Frau, die...sagen wir mal...nicht unbedingt wie Top-Models aussehen, stehen aus irgend einem seltsamen Grund nur auf Angelina Jolies oder Brad Pitts. Ihre Erwartungen gegenüber ihrem potentiellen Partner sind extrem oberflächlich, auch wenn sie selber von sich denken, sie achten gar nicht auf das Äussere. In Wirklichkeit jedoch liegt ihre Messlatte so hoch, dass höchstens einmal in zehn Jahren ein Spitzensportler im Hochsprung über diese Latte rüberspringen kann.

Kommen wir nun zurück zu unserer Situation:
Dein Selbstvertrauen befindet sich grad auf dem niedrigsten Punkt seit eh und je. Du hast das Gefühl, Du seist ein hoffnungsloser Fall und betrinkst Dich, um Deinen Frust rauslassen zu können. 2 weitere Tequila-Shots, da noch ein Bier, dort noch nen LongDrink...
...
...
...Du wachst auf...das Zimmer sieht seltsam aus...moment, Du bist gar nicht zu Hause. Bist Du etwa mit nem Freund nach Hause gegangen letzte Nacht? Wars zu weit, um zu Dir selbst nach Hause zu gehn? Einzelne Bruchstücke eines Puzzles setzen sich langsam zusammen, aber so richtig siehst Du es noch nicht vor Deinem inneren Auge. "Naja, was solls, mal was frühstücken gehn", denkst Du Dir und willst grad aus dem Bett aufstehn, als Du plötzlich merkst: da liegt ja ein Mädel neben Dir! Moment...die gehört gar nicht zu meinem Freundeskreis!!! Plötzlich wird Dir schlagartig klar: Du hast letzte Nacht ein Mädel abgeschleppt und was für eins! Die ist ja hübsch, die ist ja super, stimmt, jetzt dämmerts Dir! Nachdem Du Dich vollkommen besoffen hattest, hattest Du auch jegliche Hemmungen verloren. Du hast Dich an das schönste Mädchen im Club gewagt und Deine neu gelernten Machosprüche rausgelassen, aber was noch viel besser ist: es hat funktioniert!
Du bleibst noch ne Weile sitzen und tanzt in Deiner Phantasie nen Heldentanz. Stichwort: _"Tanz den Tanz der Freude!"_
Mittlerweile ist das Mädel neben Dir aufgewacht. Dir dämmert, dass Du weder ihren Vornamen weisst, noch sonst überhaupt irgendwas über sie und tastest Dich langsam über viele Umwege und geschickte Verzweigungen an die Informationen heran, die Du haben möchtest. Dir wird klar: das Mädel ist so blond, wie sie aussieht! In Deiner Phantasie tanzt Du zum zweiten Mal den Tanz der Freude. Nicht nur, dass Du das hübscheste Mädel im Club abgeschleppt hast, nein, sie ist tatsächlich ne waschechte Blondine, von der Du bisher immer gedacht hattest, dass Du überhaupt keine Chancen bei dieser Kategorie Frau hättest!
*Dein Selbstvertrauen steigt in ungeahnte Höhen: In dem Moment könntest Du den Mount Everest bezwingen, alleine durch Dein Selbstvertrauen!*
In den kommenden Monaten perfektionierst Du Deine Methoden. Mittlerweile kannst Du die Mädels auch abschleppen, ohne vorher was getrunken zu haben. Du hast den Dreh echt raus und landest immer mal wieder mit nem Mädel im Bett. Leider stellst Du nach kurzer Zeit fest, dass es wesentlich mehr Blondinen auf dieser Welt gibt, als Du gedacht hättest und dass es eigentlich überhaupt nicht spannend ist, gegen ne Wand zu reden, die nur dann reagiert, wenn die Themen: „Schuhe, Make-Up und Autos“ angeschnitten worden sind. Relativ schnell verlierst Du das Interesse an den Blondinen, die sich so einfach abschleppen lassen und versuchst es mit einer anderen Kategorie Frau, mit einer, die ein Bisschen anspruchsvoller ist.
In den nächsten 3-4 Jahren läuft immer mal wieder etwas mit diversen Frauen. Jedoch stellst Du fest, dass alle diese Frauen entweder Blondinen sind, Alkohol- und/oder Drogenprobleme haben, manisch depressiv sind oder sonst nen Vollknall haben und man sie eigentlich besser einweisen lassen sollte. Du beginnst Dich zu fragen, ob es überhaupt noch normale Frauen auf dieser Welt gibt. Was hat Dir Deine Charakterveränderung gebracht in diesen Jahren? Warum hast Du Dich in einen anderen Menschen verwandelt, wenn Du mit One-Night-Stands noch unzufriedener bist als Du früher warst, als Du noch der Kumpeltyp warst?
Dein Problem ist die Auswahl der Frauen, die Du triffst: mit Deinen Machosprüchen ist es zwar einfach geworden, eine Frau abzuschleppen, doch leider gilt in diesem Fall eher Quantität als Qualität. Eigentlich sehnst Du Dich nach einem Mädel, das nicht aussieht wie ein Supermodel, ein ganz normales Durchschnittsmädel, mit dem man sich richtig unterhalten kann und die auch über Deine Witze lacht. Du wünscht Dir Deine alten Charakterzüge zurück, bist Dir aber auch bewusst, dass Du damit genauso wenig Erfolg hättest. Du sitzt in einer ausweglosen Situation, stellst Dich vor den Spiegel und fragst Dich, wie Du Dich wohl ändern könntest, damit Du Deinem eigenen Ziel näher kommen könntest: einer richtigen Beziehung mit nem Mädel das Dich liebt und nicht einfach nur mit Dir in die Kiste springen will.

Eigentlich musst Du Dir eingestehen, dass Du zwar älter und erfahrener geworden bist, jedoch kein Stück reifer. Eigentlich bist Du immernoch genauso wie früher...eigentlich hat sich gar nichts geändert...


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

und aus dem grund fang ich mit verändern erst gar nicht an bleib wie ich bin und suche frisch fromm fröhlich frei weiter :>

oder wie die realität aussieht manisch depressiv, zynisch und verbittert

edit: davatar ich ergänz deinen text dann mal an meinen (aber nicht auf buffed sondern da wo ich diese beiträge auch sonst immer veröffentliche und sie keiner liest :/


----------



## Vanth1 (3. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und aus dem grund fang ich mit verändern erst gar nicht an bleib wie ich bin und suche frisch fromm fröhlich frei weiter :>
> 
> oder wie die realität aussieht manisch depressiv, zynisch und verbittert
> 
> edit: davatar ich ergänz deinen text dann mal an meinen (aber nicht auf buffed sondern da wo ich diese beiträge auch sonst immer veröffentliche und sie keiner liest :/


Doch!Ich lese sie manchmal!

Hmm,bei mir klappt die Arrogant und bisschen Ignorant und arsch nummer und auch ne mischung aus liebevoll ,loyal,nett,

Und immer so aussehen als ob ihr momentan keine freundin sucht und zufrieden seid und stellt euch nicht mit allem zufrieden und habt euren eigenen kopf,wenn die frau versucht euch zu lenken,am ende werdet ihr nur ihr spielzeug und dan sit das keine liebe mehr


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

aber die "moral" von davatars geschichte ist ja eigendlich "nur" das er sich selbst verraten hat um zum schluss rauszufinden wer er eigendlich ist


----------



## Davatar (9. November 2009)

Letzten Samstag sind mir ein paar tolle Anmachsprüche eingefallen. Ich selbst hab noch keinen davon benutzt, also wer das Versuchskaninchen sein will darfs ruhig versuchen und hier das Resultat reinschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Feiertags-Anmachsprüche* 
Wichtig, Regel Nr.1: Die Feiertags-Anmachsprüche von effektiven, offiziellen Feiertagen dürfen nur und ausnahmslos dann benutzt werden, wenn der entsprechende Feiertag in ferner Zukunft ist. Beispiel dazu: Benutzt bloss NIE den Weihnachtsbaum-Anmachspruch an Weihnachten, das wirkt sonst viel zu billig! Benutzt ihn zB im Juni.

Advent: Wie wärs wenn wir zum 1./2./3./4. Advent gemeinsam ne Kerze beim Frühstück anzünden?
Bar Mizwa: Lass uns doch mal zusammen ne Bar Mizwa für unseren zukünftigen Sohn planen. (Das müsst allerdings ein Jude für mich ausprobieren, da ich das nicht bin. Allerdings ist der Spruch auch recht dreist)
Christi Himmelfahrt: Wie wärs wenn wir zusammen mal in meinem [Automarke hier einfügen] in den Himmel fahren?
Hochzeit: Wenn Du mal sehn möchtest, wie ich in Zivil-Klamotten ausseh, lass uns doch nächsten Samstag was trinken gehn.
Ostern: Wie wärs wenn wir für Ostern zusammen mal ein paar Eier ausblasen? (Gefährlicher Spruch)
Silvester: Schon was vor für Silvester? Nein? Wie wärs mit Champagner und Kerzen bei mir zu Hause?
St.Nikolaus: Soll ich am Nikolaustag mal mit Geschenken vorbeikommen?
Weihnachten: Hey, was hältst Du davon, wenn wir an Weihnachten zusammen nen Weihnachtsbaum schmücken?

Und ja ich geb zu, sind nicht alles Feiertage. Dafür hats auch nette und "weniger nette" Sprüche dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

naja das sind jetzt nicht die knaller sprüche :/


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. November 2009)

Für die absoluten Nerds: "Mein Tricorder meldet mir ein gefährliches Ungleichgewicht in deinem Endokrinen System... aber keine Sorge, ich hab genau die richtige Therapie dafür!"


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

den müsst ich mir aufschreiben XD


----------



## dragon1 (10. November 2009)

weil du dir sonst die langen woerter nicht merkst^^?


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

könntest du dir das merken?


----------



## Pucaacup (10. November 2009)

Glaubst du an die Liebe auf den ersten Blick? Oder soll ich dir doch lieber noch ein Foto schicken?

Gib mir mal schnell deine Telefonnummer, bevor ich sie nicht mehr will!

Siehst du mein kleines schwarzes Buch? Dort könntest du drin stehn!


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

Auf den eigenen Schritt deuten und sagen "This is my BOOMSTICK!"


----------



## marion9394 (10. November 2009)

> Auf den eigenen Schritt deuten und sagen "This is my BOOMSTICK!"



da würde ich vor lachen zambrechen ;D


----------



## Artherk (10. November 2009)

bis du ihn ausgepackt hast hustXD


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> da würde ich vor lachen zambrechen ;D


siehste und da wär dann die mission schon erfüllt,nicht weil die frau flach liegt, sonder weil sie lacht und frauen mögen ja männer die sie zum lache bringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> siehste und da wär dann die mission schon erfüllt,nicht weil die frau flach liegt, sonder weil sie lacht und frauen mögen ja männer die sie zum lache bringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Aber bei so nem be*** Spruch noch mit dem Mann reden Oo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (10. November 2009)

warum hab ich jetz das untrügliche gefühl... das nawato eine frau is?


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> warum hab ich jetz das untrügliche gefühl... das nawato eine frau is?


ich denks mir auch grad  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (10. November 2009)

oder vom andren ufer *lacht laut*


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

ich hät mir ja mehr feedback von marion gewünscht zu davatars erweiterung bzgl. der Geschichte "Warum Frauen keine netten Männer lieben" und der total bekloppten ausführungen vom rest :>
*wink mit dem stahlträger und lieb guck*


----------



## Nawato (10. November 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> oder vom andren ufer *lacht laut*


HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (10. November 2009)

*lacht laut auf*
das die leute alles immer so bierernst nehmen..
*mhhhh biiiiiiiier*XD


----------



## Nawato (10. November 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> *lacht laut auf*
> das die leute alles immer so bierernst nehmen..
> *mhhhh biiiiiiiier*XD


Ne wenn ichs ernst gemeint hätte dann.... 

und zum Biiiiiiiier ja das ist lecker xD


----------



## Artherk (10. November 2009)

dann wärst du m ir von hinten gekommen.. ja aich weiß


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. November 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> dann wärst du m ir von hinten gekommen.. ja aich weiß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Klaaaaaa, mit extra Gleitgeel oder was?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (10. November 2009)

das wollt ich nich genauer wissenxD


----------



## Davatar (10. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> naja das sind jetzt nicht die knaller sprüche :/


Das ist ja genau das Hinterhältige: die klingen harmlos, können aber nen tollen Effekt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Selor schrieb:


> Für die absoluten Nerds: "Mein Tricorder meldet mir ein gefährliches Ungleichgewicht in deinem Endokrinen System... aber keine Sorge, ich hab genau die richtige Therapie dafür!"


Klingt ja...interessant...aber was tun, wenn sie drauf einsteigt und ne Ahnung von der Materie hat und man in just diesem Moment feststellt, dass man doch nicht so nerdig ist, wie man gedacht hat?



LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hät mir ja mehr feedback von marion gewünscht zu davatars erweiterung bzgl. der Geschichte "Warum Frauen keine netten Männer lieben" und der total bekloppten ausführungen vom rest :>
> *wink mit dem stahlträger und lieb guck*


Lass Deinen Stahlträger dort, wo er hingehört! Das Forum hier ist ab 12! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Lass Deinen Stahlträger dort, wo er hingehört! Das Forum hier ist ab 12!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


man wie kann man nur so versaut denken -.-


----------



## Nawato (10. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> man wie kann man nur so versaut denken -.-


Das ist das Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Klingt ja...interessant...aber was tun, wenn sie drauf einsteigt und ne Ahnung von der Materie hat und man in just diesem Moment feststellt, dass man doch nicht so nerdig ist, wie man gedacht hat?



Dann hat man ein Problem!
Deswegen sollte man den Spruch nur anwenden, wenn man ganz genau weiß was man da plappert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (23. November 2009)

Nen absoluten Brüller hab ich dieses Wochenende aufgeschnappt! Ich konnte kaum mehr vor lachen, als ich das gehört hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			
				IrgendsonMatchoDepp schrieb:
			
		

> Bist Du so hübsch oder ist das mein Spiegelbild in Deinen Augen?


Die Angesprochene musste das erst mal so ne Minute, zwei, verarbeiten. Daraufhin kam ein kurzes "Kein Interesse!". Unglaublich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. November 2009)

i loled srsly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (23. November 2009)

oh man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber die lassen sich ja wenigstens was einfallen!

der typ der mich gestern angegraben hat war da nicht so einfallsreich, stolperte auf mich zu, bier in der einen hand, flagge in der andren... "hey baby, das ruft nach trainerwechsel... gehen wir was trinken?" ... gott sei dank kam meine s-bahn -.-


----------



## Artherk (23. November 2009)

Immer noch besser als mein kumpel... er is grad beim bund... hat ma den satz gebracht : soll ich dir meinen fahnenmast zeigen? und das schärfste war...



ER HATTE VERDAMMT NOCH EINS ERFOLG DAMIT...
ich hingegen hab mir bei einer dafür n feilchen geholtxD


----------



## Palatschinkn (23. November 2009)

Hey Baby ich bin der " Name " hast du bock zu Summsen


----------



## Silmyiél (24. November 2009)

dazu fällt mir nur eins ein: 

http://www.ibash.de/zitat_14631.html


----------



## Serran (24. November 2009)

Ich finde es gibt nur 2 wahre Taktiken...

Die erste ist zuückhaltender sein , ein bisschen tanzen und lächeln oder so und warten was sich entwickelt. ( Improvisieren )

Oder total dreist einfach zu Mädchen gehen und sie umarmen ode mit irgendeinem Dreck vollabern der einem einfällt. Es gibt viele Mädchen die sowas lieber mögen als was langweiliges. ( Kann man besser man je nach dem wie mutig/betrunken/selbstbewusst/betrunken ist.)


----------



## XXI. (24. November 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Hey Baby ich bin der " Name " hast du bock zu Summsen



Von Bimon geklaut11


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2010)

Shalom (Y) ,

so jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was ihr so aufem Kasten habt. Ich möchte eure besten/peinlichsten anmach sprüche hören :3
müssen nicht klappen ,reicht wenn ihr die kennt  


ich fang mal an : Hallo Schnitte, schon belegt ? 

der ist so episch schlecht 

Ich freue mich auf eure Künstlerischen Ergüße <3


Lg Olli


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2010)

"Hey Süße, haste mal die Sufu benutzt? Nein? Soll ich dir mal was großes und langes zeigen?" -> http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/114156-die-besten-und-schlimmsten-anmachspruche/


----------



## Asayur (15. Dezember 2010)

Aus Big Bang Theory:

"Are you from outer space? 'Cause this ass couldn't be from earth!"
"I never saw a woman, who looked so good with greasy hair!"


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Dezember 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> "Hey Süße, haste mal die Sufu benutzt? Nein? Soll ich dir mal was großes und langes zeigen?" -> http://forum.buffed....-anmachspruche/


wALTer hat seinen anwALT eingeschALTet.

Die Sufu ist dein Freund und Helfer!


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Dezember 2010)

Die meisten der intelligenteren Frauen würden dir wohl auf jeden Anmachspruch eine knallen. Und die weniger intelligenteren Frauen sind eh langweilig, egal wie gut sie aussehen.


----------



## Deanne (15. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die meisten der intelligenteren Frauen würden dir wohl auf jeden Anmachspruch eine knallen. Und die weniger intelligenteren Frauen sind eh langweilig, egal wie gut sie aussehen.



/sign

Wollte ich in etwa genau so schreiben.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2010)

so meint ich das garnicht...
ich beömmel mich nur immer über solche sprüche & wollte wissen was ihr für welche kennt. 
Mit Realität hat das wenig zu tun ...
ist ja egal ob die ziehen oder nicht


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Dezember 2010)

Oder nach lachschon Manier:

Dich würd ich mal...


----------



## Skatero (15. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die meisten der intelligenteren Frauen würden dir wohl auf jeden Anmachspruch eine knallen. Und die weniger intelligenteren Frauen sind eh langweilig, egal wie gut sie aussehen.



Es ist aber auch nicht sehr intelligent, einer Person eine zu knallen, weil es nur ein Spruch ist.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2010)

wo du recht hast...


----------



## dragon1 (15. Dezember 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Es ist aber auch nicht sehr intelligent, einer Person eine zu knallen, weil es nur ein Spruch ist.



FeminismusAlarm! 
Gleich kommen all die besserwisser xD
Ich mein hallo, die Sprüche sind eh nur um irgendwie ins gespräch zu kommen, und es sind echt lustige/originelle dabei, also warum so ernst ;D


----------



## Deanne (15. Dezember 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Es ist aber auch nicht sehr intelligent, einer Person eine zu knallen, weil es nur ein Spruch ist.



Ich denke mal, es ging auch nicht wortwörtlich ums zuschlagen, sondern darum, dass solche Sprüche selten auf Gegenliebe stoßen. Anmachsprüche finde ich persönlich schrecklich. Sie sind meist nicht kreativ oder zeugen von Witz, sondern wirken nur peinlich und auswendig gelernt. Manche Anmachsprüche sind sogar sehr sexistisch, bloßstellend und widerlich, da werde ich auch ziemlich sauer. Ich wurde vor einiger Zeit mal von einem Typen angebaggert und sein Spruch hatte etwas mit Körperflüssigkeiten zu tun, das war echt zu viel. Wenn es unter die Gürtellinie geht, wundert es mich nicht, wenn manche Frauen handgreiflich werden.

Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum man mit solch einem Spruch ankommen muss. Ein nettes "Hallo, du bist mir aufgefallen, möchtest du vielleicht etwas trinken?" kommt viel sympathischer und natürlicher rüber. Man kann nicht erwarten, dass eine Frau auf "Hey, möchtest du mit deinen geilen XY mal mein XYZ *****?" besonders erfreut reagiert.

Wann immer ich mit einem solchen Spruch angebaggert wurde, folgte darauf nicht viel. Spruch auswendig gelernt, runtergestottert, Ende. Okay, ich muss zugeben, dass ich sowas meist auch von Typen gehört habe, die sehr von sich überzeugt waren und glaubten, jede Frau rumzukriegen. Und von denen halte ich generell nicht viel. Ein selbstbewusster Mann, der nicht auf den Mund gefallen ist, braucht sowas nicht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Dezember 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> FeminismusAlarm!
> Gleich kommen all die besserwisser xD
> Ich mein hallo, die Sprüche sind eh nur um irgendwie ins gespräch zu kommen, und es sind echt lustige/originelle dabei, also warum so ernst ;D



Mit so was kommst du doch nie ins Gespräch. Mir würde im Leben nicht einfallen, je so einen Spruch zu benutzen. Entweder wirst du ausgelacht oder sie dreht sich einfach weg. Leider ist die Welt kein schlechter Hollywood-Streifen. Und sie hat auch nix mit Zweiohrkücken zu tun, wo die Frau neben dir an der Bar von ihrem Freund verlassen wird, weil sie sexsüchtig ist.

Die peinlichen, aber immerhin entschärften Versionen der Anmachsprüche findet man auch hier auf den Profilen der weiblichen Forennutzer. Frag mich echt, was die Kerle so reitet, dass sie da unbedingt etwas hinterlegen müssen.

"Hey wusste gar nicht dass so hübsche frauen wow spielen"


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2010)

Mädels ,
darum geht es doch garnicht. Und mal ehrlich wenn jetzt ein gut Aussehendes Mädchen kommt & so einen lustigen Spruch lässt ,wäre ich eher interessiert ins Gespräch zu kommen als bei sowas langweiligen wie : "hey wie gehts".... Es ist ja einfach nur spaß & lustig... Ich mag solche spontanen & lustigen anmach sprüche :3


----------



## Damokles (15. Dezember 2010)

Da bin ich nicht verlegen und steuer gleich einen richtig blöden Spruch bei.
Pass up geht los!

Wusstest du, das sich die Polen und die Indianer in der Weltrangliste der besten Liebhaber, den ersten Platz teilen?
Ach entschuldige, ich habe mich noch nicht vorgestellt.
Mein Name ist Winnetou Szewinska.


----------



## dragon1 (15. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mädels ,
> darum geht es doch garnicht. Und mal ehrlich wenn jetzt ein gut Aussehendes Mädchen kommt & so einen lustigen Spruch lässt ,wäre ich eher interessiert ins Gespräch zu kommen als bei sowas langweiligen wie : "hey wie gehts".... Es ist ja einfach nur spaß & lustig... Ich mag solche spontanen & lustigen anmach sprüche :3



Eben, alle die in ihrer Dunklen Traurigen gestressten Welt leben und auf einen Thread bei dem es um LUSTIG bzw PEINLICH anmachsprüche geht, mit so ernstem Geschwaffel reagieren tuen mir leid xD


----------



## Deanne (15. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mädels ,
> darum geht es doch garnicht. Und mal ehrlich wenn jetzt ein gut Aussehendes Mädchen kommt & so einen lustigen Spruch lässt ,wäre ich eher interessiert ins Gespräch zu kommen als bei sowas langweiligen wie : "hey wie gehts"....



Lustige, selbst ausgedachte Sprüche sind auch in Ordnung. Aber meist werden ja immer wieder die gleichen Uralt-Floskeln runtergeleiert. Daran sieht man doch schon, dass die besagte Person zu faul oder zu unkreativ ist, sich selbst etwas einfallen zu lassen. Und wie ich bereits sagte, manche Männer kommen gerne mit Sprüchen, die einfach nur eklig und peinlich sind, das hat mit lustig nichts zu tun.

Bestes Beispiel: "Hey, bist du gut zu vögeln?" Finde ich weder lustig, noch kreativ. Die anderen Zoten, die ich mir häufiger anhören muss, zitiere ich nicht, weil sie nicht jugendfrei sind. Nur soviel: ich trug einen Schal und mir wurde ein natürliches Mittel gegen Halsschmerzen empfohlen.

Eine etwas fülligere Freundin von mir bekam mal "Ich war bei der Bundeswehr, ich steh auf fette Panzer!" zu hören. Das ist zwar fast schon wieder einfallsreich, aber trotzdem einfach nur daneben.

@dragon1: Das hat doch mit "traurige Welt" nichts zu tun. Ich mag humorvolle Männer und habe auch nichts gegen lustige Sprüche. Mein Freund war bei unserem ersten Treffen sturzbesoffen und ist umgefallen, dafür braucht man eine Menge Humor. Aber du bist ein Mann, du hörst sicherlich eher selten Sprüche, die sich auf deine Brüste, deinen Po oder andere Körperteile beziehen und durch den ganzen Raum gebrüllt werden. Ich persönlich habe noch nie einen lustigen oder einfallsreichen Spruch gehört. Alle waren entweder dumm oder gingen unter die Gürtellinie.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich fands schon lustig wo meine Ex.Ex.Ex Freundin zu mir gekommen ist & mir den Spruch gesagt .
Na Schnitte ,schon belegt ?

es ist zu epic :3
das fand ich tolliq


----------



## Dominau (15. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich fands schon lustig wo meine Ex.Ex.Ex Freundin zu mir gekommen ist & mir den Spruch gesagt .
> Na Schnitte ,schon belegt ?
> 
> es ist zu epic :3
> das fand ich *tolliq*




srsly..


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2010)

yarly


----------



## Damokles (15. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel: "Hey, bist du gut zu vögeln?" Finde ich weder lustig, noch kreativ.



Ich glaube, da hast Du etwas völlig missverstanden!
Richtig muss es nämlich heissen:"Hey, bist du gut zu Vögeln?"
Und diese Frage entspingt einer Notlage. Bei dem Fragesteller, handelt es sich um einen Wellensittichbesitzer,
der kurz vor seinem Urlaubsreiseantritt keinen Aufpasser für seinen Piepmatz finden konnte bzw. sein Sittichsitter 
kurz vorher abgesagt hat und er nun kurzfristig und schnell einen Ersatz braucht.
Ich selbst würde Dich mit dem Satz: "Hey, bist du gut zu Katzen?" ansprechen wenn ich in so einer Notlage wäre.
Andersherum, würde ich auch keine schlechten Gedanken haben, wenn mir eine nette junge Dame sagen würde:
"Meine Muschi braucht Gesellschaft."


----------



## dragon1 (15. Dezember 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da hast Du etwas völlig missverstanden!
> Richtig muss es nämlich heissen:"Hey, bist du gut zu Vögeln?"
> Und diese Frage entspingt einer Notlage. Bei dem Fragesteller, handelt es sich um einen Wellensittichbesitzer,
> der kurz vor seinem Urlaubsreiseantritt keinen Aufpasser für seinen Piepmatz finden konnte bzw. sein Sittichsitter
> ...



Damokles, du bist der beste ;'D


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Dezember 2010)

Die klassischen Anmachsprüche sind halt einfach nicht lustig. Oder reicht das männliche Selbstbewusstsein etwa nicht für ein einfaches "Hallo" ? Ich glaube, daran hapert es...



> Andersherum, würde ich auch keine schlechten Gedanken haben, wenn mir eine nette junge Dame sagen würde:
> "Meine Muschi braucht Gesellschaft."



Das fände ich dann eher eklig und es wäre mir völlig egal, wie ihr Charakter ansonsten ist.

Ich will doch nicht mit irgendeiner ins Bett, die ich noch nie im Leben gesehen habe.


----------



## Deanne (15. Dezember 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da hast Du etwas völlig missverstanden!
> Richtig muss es nämlich heissen:"Hey, bist du gut zu Vögeln?"
> Und diese Frage entspingt einer Notlage. Bei dem Fragesteller, handelt es sich um einen Wellensittichbesitzer,
> der kurz vor seinem Urlaubsreiseantritt keinen Aufpasser für seinen Piepmatz finden konnte bzw. sein Sittichsitter
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis. Nun weiß ich endlich, dass Typen, die einem ihren "Aal" anbieten, nur ihr Aquarium vorführen wollen.


----------



## Dominau (15. Dezember 2010)

Ein einfaches Hallo würde ich nie bringen.

Mann: Hallo
Frau: Hallo

?

Ich finde mit dem ersten satz sollte man schon eine kleine gesprächsgrundlage haben.

Aber das artet hier sehr aus.. olli wollte witzige anmachsprüche hören, damit er was zu lachen hat, nicht um sie auch zu benutzen


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Dezember 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich finde mit dem ersten satz sollte man schon eine kleine gesprächsgrundlage haben.



Und wenn du sagst: "Hey, deine Titten sehen heute geil aus" hast du die?


----------



## Deanne (15. Dezember 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Aber das artet hier sehr aus.. olli wollte witzige anmachsprüche hören, damit er was zu lachen hat, nicht um sie auch zu benutzen



Genau in diesem Augenblick sucht irgendein unsicherer junger Mensch nach Anmachsprüchen, landet in diesem Fred und schockiert am nächsten Wochenende seinen Schwarm mit "Meine Muschi braucht Gesellschaft!". Und schon ist es passiert. :>


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich will doch nicht mit irgendeiner ins Bett, die ich noch nie im Leben gesehen habe.



Vote 4 Lie


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und wenn du sagst: "Hey, deine Augen sehen heute geil aus" hast du die?



Fixe`d


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Fixe`d


Die Frauen, die du mit so nem Scheiss bekommst würdest du auch bekommen, wenn du sagst "ficken?"


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Vote 4 Lie



Eigentlich nicht. Man weiß nie, was andre Leute so an Krankheiten mit sich rumschleppen. Und damit meine ich nicht unbedingt den HIV-Virus.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2010)

War ja auch nur Spaß :3

Außerdem muss ich doch [zur zeit] keine Ischen mehr bekommen 

Laura reicht mir ...


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Dezember 2010)

Ihr Proll Volk. alder, so geht das:

Sehr geehrte junge Dame, aufgrund ihrer unvergleichlichen Anmut, ihres Liebreizes und ihrer strahlenden Erscheinung ist es mir ein nicht zu bändigendes inneres Bedürfnis, sie in aller Bescheidenheit und Demut, ja fast schon vor Ihnen darniederkniend um die Antwort auf folgende Frage zu bitte, die über mein weiteres Wohl und Weh entscheiden wird. Wollen sie gnädige Frau, holder Engel, Stern der Schönheit mir mir unwürdigem Bittsteller FICKEN???

Na was gelernt vom Meister?


----------



## Damokles (15. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das fände ich dann eher eklig und es wäre mir völlig egal, wie ihr Charakter ansonsten ist.
> 
> Ich will doch nicht mit irgendeiner ins Bett, die ich noch nie im Leben gesehen habe.



Da hast du nicht richtig aufgepasst!
Es ist nichts eklig daran, jemand fremden zu bitten, auf ein Haustier aufzupassen.
Und mit Katzen schlaf ich nicht in einem Bett. Und mit Hunden auch nicht!
Fische sind mir zu glitschig. Nager zu wuselig. Reptilien zu bäh.
Drauf aufpassen, ist ja okay aber...
Nein! Ich schlafe ohne Viehzeug.
Basta.



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Na was gelernt vom Meister?



Öhrchen, ich will ein Kind von Dir!


----------



## Dominau (15. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und wenn du sagst: "Hey, deine Titten sehen heute geil aus" hast du die?



Sowas meinte ich nicht.. aber ihr wollt ja anscheinend genau auf sowas hinaus..


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2010)

Wir haben doch dazu schon einen Thread (siehe Grüne Brille auf Seite 1). -.-


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2010)

Nein 

Gut ist auch wenn du zu einer Polin sagst : Deine Eltern müssen Diebe sein ...


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ihr Proll Volk. alder, so geht das:
> 
> Sehr geehrte junge Dame, aufgrund ihrer unvergleichlichen Anmut, ihres Liebreizes und ihrer strahlenden Erscheinung ist es mir ein nicht zu bändigendes inneres Bedürfnis, sie in aller Bescheidenheit und Demut, ja fast schon vor Ihnen darniederkniend um die Antwort auf folgende Frage zu bitte, die über mein weiteres Wohl und Weh entscheiden wird. Wollen sie gnädige Frau, holder Engel, Stern der Schönheit mir mir unwürdigem Bittsteller FICKEN???
> 
> Na was gelernt vom Meister?



Kann man dich mieten? Ich steh auf dich.



> Sowas meinte ich nicht.. aber ihr wollt ja anscheinend genau auf sowas hinaus..



Wenn du nicht meinst, was du sagst, musst du eben sagen was du meinst.


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nein
> 
> Gut ist auch wenn du zu einer Polin sagst : Deine Eltern müssen Diebe sein ...



Spätestens wenn du ihr Knie zwischen deinen Beinen spürst wirst du genau anders herum denken. Kind.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn du ihr Knie zwischen deinen Beinen spürst wirst du genau anders herum denken. Kind.



Eierschale ftw diggah ,sogar von Adidas



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> BILD



Die Waffen einer Frau durchstoßen auch das Ding...


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Dezember 2010)

Frauen treffen nur unabsichtlich zwischen die Beine. Ein Wunder, dass ich noch nicht kastriert bin.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2010)

Wieso sind hier eig alle so verstöhrt so bald es um das Thema "Frau" geht ? 

Naja Hunde & Frauen sind die besten Freunde des Menschen  

*Duck & Renn weck*


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wieso sind hier eig alle so verstöhrt so bald es um das Thema "Frau" geht ?
> 
> Naja Hunde & Frauen sind die besten Freunde des Menschen



Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass du hier Frauen durchaus diskriminierst: Nein, definitiv nicht.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass du hier Frauen durchaus diskriminierst: Nein, definitiv nicht.



Immer wenn es um das Thema : "Frau" geht ,hör ich von zerquirlten Eiern,schlimmen Infektionskrankheiten & dass Frauen die sich von Männern abschleppen lassen Schlampen sind


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Immer wenn es um das Thema : "Frau" geht ,hör ich von zerquirlten Eiern,schlimmen Infektionskrankheiten & dass Frauen die sich von Männern abschleppen lassen Schlampen sind



Du bist halt das beste Beispiel für die drei genannten Sachen.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2010)

hä, den hab ich jetzt nicht bekommen. 
Erklär mal bitte


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> hä, den hab ich jetzt nicht bekommen.
> Erklär mal bitte



Denk drüber nach und finde es selber heraus.


----------



## Damokles (15. Dezember 2010)

Mit so einer Eierschale, geh ich ab jetzt nur noch auf die Piste.
Damit seh ich dann bestimmt auch unten herum nach mehr aus!
Und wenn ich dann mit so einer Schummel-Pushup-BH Packung Zuhause angekommen
bin und ihre Brüste der Kategorie "Mäusefäustchen" frei liegen mach ich nur ein halb so 
enttäuschtes Gesicht wie sie, wenn ich mich freigelegt habe.


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Mit so einer Eierschale, geh ich ab jetzt nur noch auf die Piste.
> Damit seh ich dann bestimmt auch unten herum nach mehr aus!
> Und wenn ich dann mit so einer Schummel-Pushup-BH Packung Zuhause angekommen
> bin und ihre Brüste der Kategorie "Mäusefäustchen" frei liegen mach ich nur ein halb so
> enttäuschtes Gesicht wie sie, wenn ich mich freigelegt habe.



xD
Probier das mal aus und sag ob es klappt.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Dezember 2010)

ich muss sagen ein sehr amüsanter thread, ich würd mir nur wünschen das man sich nicht immer so aufregt über anmachsprüche verdammt nochmal das is doch echt nix weswegen man in die luft gehn muss.
WEnns unter die Gürtellinie geht, na und?
Zwingt euch irgend jemand dazu darauf zu antworten?

Glaubt mir es geht um einiges schlimmer!

Anyway Damokles und Öhrchen retten gekonnt den Thread und strapazieren meine Lachmuskeln wie immer aufs äußerste.

(ich hab mcih jetzt extra eingelogt nur um das hier zu schreiben und den acc dann wieder fürn halbes jahr in der versenkung verschwinden zu lassen.)

gute nacht und schon mal frohe weihnachten, frohes neues jahr, schöne ostern und dicke eier!!

habedieehre!


----------



## Dominau (15. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht meinst, was du sagst, musst du eben sagen was du meinst.





Deanne schrieb:


> Ein nettes "Hallo, du bist mir aufgefallen, möchtest du vielleicht etwas trinken?"



so etwas z.b


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Denk drüber nach und finde es selber heraus.



Diggah , beim Thema Frau erwähn ich weder Geschlechtskrankheiten noch etwas über gequirlte eier...

letzteres ab & zu aber ich nenne diese Ischen nicht schlampen....


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich muss sagen ein sehr amüsanter thread, ich würd mir nur wünschen das man sich nicht immer so aufregt über anmachsprüche verdammt nochmal das is doch echt nix weswegen man in die luft gehn muss.
> WEnns unter die Gürtellinie geht, na und?
> Zwingt euch irgend jemand dazu darauf zu antworten?



Ach, lass dich doch verprügeln. Zwingt dich keiner darauf zu reagieren, dass dir jemand die Nase bricht. Etwas drastischer Vergleich, aber im Affekt dasselbe. Auch verbal kann man einen Menschen attackieren.



Olliruh schrieb:


> Diggah , beim Thema Frau erwähn ich weder Geschlechtskrankheiten noch etwas über gequirlte eier...
> 
> letzteres ab & zu aber ich nenne diese Ischen nicht schlampen....



Deine Ausdrucksweise ist zu kotzen und es ging nicht um das Erwähnen, nur so nebenbei.


----------



## Caps-lock (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin in meinem Leben bisher ohne irgendeinen Anmachspruch ausgekommen.
Merkwürdigerweise reagieren die meißten Frauen erstaunlich positiv, wenn man einfach mal ein normales Gespräch anfängt.

Sowas wie Hallo, wie gehts, wie kommst du mit den Tutoriumsaufgaben zurecht.
Oder auch schickes Bandshirt, die Band höre ich auch gerne.
Ist das ein Tigerauge, was du um den Hals trägst ? Achso der steht für dein Sternzeichen.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deine Ausdrucksweise ist zu kotzen und es ging nicht um das Erwähnen, nur so nebenbei.



Schicksal


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2010)

du hast den Sinn dieses Threads wohl [leider] auch nicht verstanden.
Hier geht es nicht darum WIE man(n) Frauen anmachen SOLL !
Sondern ich möchte einfach nur lustige anmachsprüche hören...

wie man flirtet & die richtigen anmachsprüche hab ich auch drauf !

Glaub mal.


----------



## Luminesce (15. Dezember 2010)

Einen guten Anmachspruch hab ich noch nie gehört.
Einst bekamen zwei Freundinnen und ich zu hören: Hey ihr seid drei hübsche Mädels und wir sind drei hübsche Jungs, zusammen machen wir drei hübsche Babyyys!

Wieso glauben Jungs dass Frauen auf sowas stehn?!


ein nettes "Hallo ich heisse XY" reicht mir vollkommen.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2010)

Och leute darum geht es doch garnicht...
guckt dochmal in die beschreibungunter dem titel...

JE PEINLICHER DESTO BESSER 

ich find solche sprüche halt höchst amüsant


----------



## Damokles (15. Dezember 2010)

Luminesce schrieb:


> ein nettes "Hallo ich heisse XY" reicht mir vollkommen.



Wenn mir jemand sagt, er heißt "XY", brech ich höchst wahrscheinlich gleich in der Mitte durch vor lachen!


----------



## Jester (15. Dezember 2010)

Luminesce schrieb:


> Einen guten Anmachspruch hab ich noch nie gehört.
> Einst bekamen zwei Freundinnen und ich zu hören: Hey ihr seid drei hübsche Mädels und wir sind drei hübsche Jungs, zusammen machen wir drei hübsche Babyyys!
> 
> Wieso glauben Jungs dass Frauen auf sowas stehn?!
> ...



Hallo ich heisse Jester. :3


Anmachsprüche sind in der Tat lahm, und zwar durch die Bank.
Wir nutzen sie nur, wenn wir sowohl a. betrunken, als auch b. komplett nicht interessiert an betreffender Dame sind.

"Hey, ich hab meine Nummer verloren, kann ich deine haben?" Um dem Thread mal irgendwas beigesteuert zu haben.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2010)

Alter ich brech gleich weg.

Er: Hast du was türkisches indir ?
Sie : Nein
Er: Willst du ? 

auch gut 

Du auch hier ?

oder 
ich hab meine nummer vergessen bekomm ich deine ?


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Dezember 2010)

Der echte Romantiker trägt ein Gedicht vor:

Ode an die Schönheit:

Du Lichgestalt mit Engelshaar
so strahlend schön dein Augenpaar
dein Antlitz schmilzt Granitgestein
dein Lachen ist wie süßer Wein.

Die Sonne schämt sich im Vergleich
an Charme bist du unendlich reich
Ich fliege auf der Wolke zehn
kann ich dich nur Sekunden sehn

Doch sagst du die "verpiss dich" Worte
dann such ich mir ne andere Torte.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2010)

ja genau ,sowas mein ich 

\o/


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Dezember 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Wenn mir jemand sagt, er heißt "XY", brech ich höchst wahrscheinlich gleich in der Mitte durch vor lachen!



Dann hat der Krimmiautor Ky aber echt schlechte Karten bei dem Damen


----------



## Jester (15. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> *Gedicht*



Ich präsentiere euch hier mal ein Gedicht, welches ich heute an eine Klassenkameradin schrieb, eher im Spaß:


> So schön, so zart, von himmlischster Art,
> werd ich nicht müd zu besingen,
> deine strahlend Engelsschwingen,
> mit den du ziehst durch höchste Bahnen,
> ...




Nun, ihr Damen des Forums... zieht das?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. Dezember 2010)

Luminesce schrieb:


> "Hallo ich heisse XY" reicht mir vollkommen



Auch wenn die hier anwesenden Frauen behaupten das sie sowas hören möchten, halte ich das für strikt gelogen.
Ihr würdet glotzen wie ein Auto, wenn tatsächlich ein Typ vorbeikommt und sagt "Hey ich heiße Thomas"
Womit ich keineswegs sagen will dass i-welche Anmachsprüche funktionieren.
Jetzt stellt der Määäster hier mal einiges klar. 
Am besten das Gespräch mit einer Frage beginnen, denn dann fühlen sich die meisten Frauen zu einer Antwort gezwungen.
Darauf kann man aufbauen.
Ich persönlich bevorzuge einen mittelschwereinfachen, ungewöhnlichen Einstieg à la "Ich werde verfolgt. Nimm mein Angebot einen zu trinken unauffällig an."
Es gibt jetzt genau 3 mögliche Reaktionen:
1. Sie ist zu betrunken um mich zu verstehen
2. Sie findet mich unheimlich oder einfach nur bescheuert
3. Sie ist amüsiert und wir kommen ins Gespräch

Allerdings stellt sich mir auch die Frage warum eigentlich immer Männer das Gespräch eröffnen müssen.
Warum müssen immer wir panische Angst haben tierisch ins Fettnäpfchen zu greifen oder ausgelacht zu werden ?
Veraltete Traditionen und Wertvorstellungen ?
Ich fordere ansprechende Frauen !(genialer Wortwitz)

Um auch etwas zum Thema beizutragen:
"Deine Klamotten würden auf meinem Schlafzimmerboden hervorragend aussehen"


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Dingelingeling






Jester schrieb:


> Vrumm



Aber das geht nur, wenn man entsprechend gekleidet ist, sprich mind. einen Lorbeerkranz zu tragen in der Lage ist 

Ansonsten:
Wenn du mich erst schönsaufen musst, zahl ich sogar den Alk!


----------



## Jester (15. Dezember 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Lorbeerkranz



"Bedenke, dass du sterblich bist!"

Mein eigener Triumph... als größter Feldherr und größter Poet aller Zeiten!!


----------



## Luminesce (15. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Och leute darum geht es doch garnicht...
> guckt dochmal in die beschreibungunter dem titel...
> 
> JE PEINLICHER DESTO BESSER
> ...



Dann hab ich hier was für dich ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ytInGY2B_5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Edit: 


SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Auch wenn die hier anwesenden Frauen behaupten das sie sowas hören möchten, halte ich das für strikt gelogen.


Nö ist nicht gelogen, aber ehrlich gesagt gehe ich persönlich auch gar nicht in Bars (clubs gehe ich erst recht nicht) um jemanden kennezulernen. Lerne die Leute meist durch Freunde kennen, da entfällt der Anmachspruch.


----------



## Deanne (16. Dezember 2010)

Luminesce schrieb:


> Edit: [/size]Nö ist nicht gelogen, aber ehrlich gesagt gehe ich persönlich auch gar nicht in Bars (clubs gehe ich erst recht nicht) um jemanden kennezulernen. Lerne die Leute meist durch Freunde kennen, da entfällt der Anmachspruch.[/size]



Geht mir ähnlich. Würde ich jemanden kennenlernen wollen, wäre ein Club auch nicht meine erste Wahl. Die Leute sind dort meist besoffen und in Gruppen unterwegs. Spricht man jemanden nett an, kommt gerne mal eine blöde Bemerkung oder die Kumpels/Freundinnen fangen an zu gröhlen bzw. zu kichern. Es ist kaum möglich, ins Gespräch zu kommen, auch wegen der Lautstärke. 

Und selbst wenn ihr es nicht glauben wollt: wenn man sich vorstellt und versucht, über irgendwas am anderen ein Gespräch zu eröffnen, kommt das wirklich besser an. Okay, "Hallo, ich bin der Horst!" und dann langes Schweigen ist nicht ideal, aber irgendwas fällt einem immer ein. Man kann jemanden auf sein T-Shirt ansprechen, nach etwas fragen oder, wenn man besonders mutig ist, einfach sagen, dass der andere einem aufgefallen ist. Ehrlichkeit kommt oft am besten und hinterlässt direkt einen guten Eindruck. 

Und selbst, wenn es ein kreativer Spruch ist, warum nicht? Solange er spontan und witzig rüberkommt. Gegen Sprüche ist nichts einzuwenden, solange es nicht diese uralten, ausgelutschten Zoten sind.

Wenn beispielsweise Ohrensammler mit seinem Gedicht käme, würde ich mich zwar wundern, aber ich müsste lachen und fände das durchaus einfallsreich. 
Eben weil es untypisch und abwechslungsreich ist. Einer Freundin hat ein Typ mal angeboten, ihren Namen zu rülpsen. Das ist zwar etwas eklig, aber kreativ und lustig.


----------



## Jester (16. Dezember 2010)

Und...und...und mein Gedicht?! 
Bräuchte echt mal ne Einschätzung, sonst probiere ich son Gedicht nächstes Wochenende


----------



## Deanne (16. Dezember 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Und...und...und mein Gedicht?!
> Bräuchte echt mal ne Einschätzung, sonst probiere ich son Gedicht nächstes Wochenende



Deines ist auch ganz putzig. Ich persönlich stehe nicht auf Romantik, aber allein die Tatsache, dass so ein Gedicht mal etwas anderes als "Boah, ficken, alter?" ist, finde ich ganz in Ordnung. Ich müsste laut lachen und fände dich echt lustig. Und es soll durchaus Frauen geben, die bei sowas zerschmelzen.


----------



## Jester (16. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Deines ist auch ganz putzig. Ich persönlich stehe nicht auf Romantik, aber allein die Tatsache, dass so ein Gedicht mal etwas anderes als "Boah, ficken, alter?" ist, finde ich ganz in Ordnung. Ich müsste laut lachen und fände dich echt lustig. Und es soll durchaus Frauen geben, die bei sowas zerschmelzen.



Ich betrachte das als ein Ja. Wir sehen uns Freitag! 
Jester hats mal wieder geschafft. Woher nimmt er diese Macht??


----------



## Deanne (16. Dezember 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Ich betrachte das als ein Ja. Wir sehen uns Freitag!
> Jester hats mal wieder geschafft. Woher nimmt er diese Macht??



Fast. Ich habe schon was vor. Aber ich schicke dir gerne meine Freundin Kathrin vorbei. Die steht auf Groschenromantik, Spaziergänge bei Mondschein und stundenlange Liebesschwüre. Sie wird dir nach solch einem Gedicht zu Füßen liegen. :>


----------



## Jester (16. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Fast. Ich habe schon was vor. Aber ich schicke dir gerne meine Freundin Kathrin vorbei. Die steht auf Groschenromantik, Spaziergänge bei Mondschein und stundenlange Liebesschwüre. Sie wird dir nach solch einem Gedicht zu Füßen liegen. :>



Läuft. Ich würd ihr sogar nen Wasser ausgeben. Ohne Kohlensäure. 
Ach ja, gief pics!!! Obwohl ich (glücklicherweise?) nichtmehr eure Altersklasse bin.


----------



## Deanne (16. Dezember 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Läuft. Ich würd ihr sogar nen Wasser ausgeben. Ohne Kohlensäure.
> Ach ja, gief pics!!! Obwohl ich (glücklicherweise?) nichtmehr eure Altersklasse bin.



Stimmt, sollte 1993 stimmen, bist du fast glatte 7 Jahre drunter. Aber ich reiche die Informationen gerne weiter. ^^


----------



## Haxxler (16. Dezember 2010)

Nicht wundern, ich habe den Thread in einen älteren Anmachsprüche-Thread gesteckt. Weitermachen!


----------



## Jester (16. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Stimmt, sollte 1993 stimmen, bist du fast glatte 7 Jahre drunter. Aber ich reiche die Informationen gerne weiter. ^^



Zahlen sind Schall und Rauch! Und bei 7 Jahren Unterschied könntest du echt meine Deutschlehrerin sein! 
Versprich mir, im nächsten Jahre nicht in Berlin zu unterrichten!


----------



## Deanne (16. Dezember 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Zahlen sind Schall und Rauch! Und bei 7 Jahren Unterschied könntest du echt meine Deutschlehrerin sein!
> Versprich mir, im nächsten Jahre nicht in Berlin zu unterrichten!



Bis dahin bin ich maximal im Referendariat. Aber ich gebe mir Mühe, schnell fertig zu werden. Das reizt mich jetzt doch. :>


----------



## Haxxler (16. Dezember 2010)

Wie werden Lehrerjahre denn in Menschenjahre umgerechnet? Meine sahen mit 35 schon immer aus als wären sie nochmal aus dem Grab gestiegen.


----------



## Jester (16. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Bis dahin bin ich maximal im Referendariat. Aber ich gebe mir Mühe, schnell fertig zu werden. Das reizt mich jetzt doch. :>



Oh tempores oh mores! Wo sind wir hingekommen, wenn einzige Motivation für einen schnellen Abschluss das Knechten armer Deutschschüler ist?


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ehrlichkeit kommt oft am besten und hinterlässt direkt einen guten Eindruck.



In welchem Hinterhofdörfchen versammelst du dich denn wo sowas noch gilt O_o


----------



## Deanne (16. Dezember 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Wie werden Lehrerjahre denn in Menschenjahre umgerechnet? Meine sahen mit 35 schon immer aus als wären sie nochmal aus dem Grab gestiegen.


Ich muss zugeben, dass ich auch manchmal Angst vor der Transformation in eine altmodische Pädagogin mit Holzohrringen und unrasierten Beine habe. 
Hoffentlich passiert das nicht schon im Referendariat.



Selor schrieb:


> In welchem Hinterhofdörfchen versammelst du dich denn wo sowas noch gilt O_o



Ehrlich gesagt bin ich mit Offenheit und Ehrlichkeit bisher recht gut gefahren. Man verstrickt sich weniger oft in Ausreden. Okay, hier und da eckt man sicherlich schneller an, muss sich dafür aber später auch nicht aus blöden Situationen retten. Wenn mich jemand anspricht, den ich unsympathisch finde, dann sage ich ihm offen, dass ich kein Interesse habe. Das ist im ersten Moment sehr hart, aber man macht niemandem falsche Hoffnungen und muss sich nicht den Rest des Abends faule Ausreden einfallen lassen.


----------



## Haxxler (16. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, dass ich auch manchmal Angst vor der Transformation in eine altmodische Pädagogin mit Holzohrringen und unrasierten Beine habe.
> Hoffentlich passiert das nicht schon im Referendariat.



Vielleicht hast du Glück und bleibst davor auf LSD kleben und lebst den Rest deines Lebens in einem wunderschönen Traum, wie viele Kunstlehrer heute.


----------



## Jester (16. Dezember 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du Glück und bleibst davor auf LSD kleben und lebst den Rest deines Lebens in einem wunderschönen Traum, wie viele Kunstlehrer heute.



Unsere Lehrer trinken alle. Jugend und Anstand, durch den Alkohol zerfressen. So gehen die Jahre dahin.


----------



## Deanne (16. Dezember 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du Glück und bleibst davor auf LSD kleben und lebst den Rest deines Lebens in einem wunderschönen Traum, wie viele Kunstlehrer heute.



Leider werde ich Lehrer für Deutsch und Geschichte. Das sind meist die extrem öden, eiskalten, kleinkarierten Überpädagogen.


----------



## Haxxler (16. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Leider werde ich Lehrer für Deutsch und Geschichte. Das sind meist die extrem öden, eiskalten, kleinkarierten Überpädagogen.



Hm nicht die, die ich hatte.

Aber nun gut wieder mal back to topic jetzt, sonst kommen die bösen Mods und oh wait... naja btt, wir haben nicht umsonst einen IRC-Channel


----------



## Deanne (16. Dezember 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Hm nicht die, die ich hatte.
> 
> Aber nun gut wieder mal back to topic jetzt, sonst kommen die bösen Mods und oh wait... naja btt, wir haben nicht umsonst einen IRC-Channel



Meine schon. 3 Minuten Verspätung wegen Wetterbedingungen und BAM! - 10 Seiten Strafarbeit. Dazu im Unterricht nicht trinken und in Klausuren nicht mehr als 3 mal durchstreichen. Ja, das waren noch Zeiten. Aber genug der Nostalgie.


----------



## Soramac (16. Dezember 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das liegt an unserem verqueren westeuropäischen Verhalten. Geh mal in die USA oder nach Südamerika, da ists recht normal, dass auch die Frauen auf die Männer zugehen und zwar mit vernünftigem Verhalten, nicht so plump wie oben von Dir beschrieben.



Ach ist das schön in Florida zu leben (:

Wobei du hast nicht ganz unrecht im Vergleich zu Deutschland sind die Mädchen hier viel offener und kommen auf einen zu, obwohl sie auch sehr schüchtern sind, besonders wenn man gut aussieht. Also soll nicht heißen das Ich gut aussehe, aber Ich pflege mich halt, so sag Ich's mal. 

Aber man muss auch vorsichtig sein, ein falsches Wort dann ist hier auch gleich Theater angesagt, das habe Ich schon gelernt. Falls jemand mit einer Amerikanerin schreibt, seid vorsichtig am Anfang was Ihr schreibt. Wobei Ich schon ganz gute Tipps geben kann, aber glaub nicht das hier einer in Amerika im meinem Alter lebt :>

um auch etwas dem Thread beizutragen, seid bei einem Gespräch nervös. Kommt einfach mit meinem netten Hallo, mein Name ist bla bla und so weiter. Keine Anmachsprüche wie der Mehmet mit der Adidas Jogginhose in der Socke. Denn Nervosität zeigt dass man es ernst meint, dass man versucht sein bestes zu zeigen um gut dazustehen. Wer dabei nicht nervös ist, der sollte sich Sorgen machen und falls die Frau oder das Mädchen immer noch abwimmelt, dann ist es halt so. Lasst Euch dabei nicht unterkriegen. 

Meine Taktik: 

Er: Haben Sie schon heut etwas vor?
Sie: Bitte?
Er: Ja.. ich dachte an etwas nudelliges. 
Sie: Also .. das ist ja echt. (Frau läuft weg)
Er: Beim Italiener oder so? /:

Nein Spass (:


----------



## Konov (16. Dezember 2010)

Der Fred ist echt witzig.

Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen, so einen abgehalfterten Anmachspruch zu bringen. Mittlerweile bin ich soweit dass ich auch einfach nur noch "hallo" sagen würde. Dann muss natürlich irgendein Vorwand als Ergänzung her, aber da fällt einem doch was ein... 

Tja und generell bin ich momentan sowieso auf dem Trip dass ich mich finden lasse und nicht umgekehrt, zumal ich meinen Single-Männer-Alltag genieße, darauf verzichten? Ne... und dann noch Anmachsprüche ausdenken... ach herr gott wo leben wir denn....


----------



## shadow24 (16. Dezember 2010)

hier habe ich den finalen Anmachspruch.dieses Gedicht habe ich meiner heutigen Frau vorgelegt
W arum ich diese Zeilen dichte,

i  st Dir vielleicht noch nicht ganz klar.

l  iest Du zu Ende die Geschichte,

l  iegt die Lösung jedoch nah.

s  chon lange, wenn nicht viel zu lang,

t  räumte ich von der Liebe gar.



D  u kamst, mir wurde angst und bang

u  nd unerwartet war sie da.



m  ein Leben hat sich sehr gewandelt.

e  in Glücksfall, das bist du für mich.

i  n Euro wirst Du nicht gehandelt,

n  ein, so viele Euro gibt es nicht.

e  twas wünsch ich mir fürs Leben:



F  ür immer möcht  ich bei Dir sein.

r  egen wird es zwar auch mal geben,

a  ber noch viel mehr Sonnenschein.

u  m diesen grossen Schritt zu gehen,



w  ar notwendig nur eine Frage.

e  s ist passiert – ich kann sie sehen.

r  echt rätselhaft, was ich hier sage?

d  ie Antwort steht in jeder Zeile.

e  s ist der Anfang, das muss reichen.

n  un lass Dir Zeit, nur keine Eile.

? (am Ende steht ein Fragezeichen).


hab das ganze ein bissel hier vereinfacht dargestellt


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. Dezember 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hier habe ich den finalen Anmachspruch.dieses Gedicht habe ich meiner heutigen Frau vorgelegt



Naja. als einfacher Anmachspruch ist deine schöne Idee aber deutlich überqualifiziert!!!


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Dezember 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Läuft. Ich würd ihr sogar nen Wasser ausgeben. Ohne Kohlensäure.
> Ach ja, gief pics!!! Obwohl ich (glücklicherweise?) nichtmehr eure Altersklasse bin.



Ach, macht doch nix, wenn die Frau älter ist. Zwischen uns liegen auch 14 Monate. Wenn man sie dezent auf die drohende 30 hinweist, kann man sie ganz nett auf die Palme bringen. Na gut, 7 Jahre ist nun nicht ideal, aber 1-5 Jahre kümmert doch keinen.


----------



## shadow24 (16. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Naja. als einfacher Anmachspruch ist deine schöne Idee aber deutlich überqualifiziert!!!




ist ja auch nicht einfach sondern "final"


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt bin ich mit Offenheit und Ehrlichkeit bisher recht gut gefahren. Man verstrickt sich weniger oft in Ausreden. Okay, hier und da eckt man sicherlich schneller an, muss sich dafür aber später auch nicht aus blöden Situationen retten. Wenn mich jemand anspricht, den ich unsympathisch finde, dann sage ich ihm offen, dass ich kein Interesse habe. Das ist im ersten Moment sehr hart, aber man macht niemandem falsche Hoffnungen und muss sich nicht den Rest des Abends faule Ausreden einfallen lassen.



Meiner Erfahrung nach kommt man in sehr viel bescheuerte Situationen, wenn man ehrlich ist... 
Wenn das Gegenüber nämlich merkt, dass man es ehrlich meint, kann einem daraus ein verdammter Strick gedreht werden der an dem Abend sicher noch am Baum hängen wird...

Wenn man sagt, das man einfach kein Interesse hat, dann kommen die doch immer wieder, weil sie denken man kann einen umstimmen, vorallendingen, wenn der eigene Tonfall dabei auch noch inkonsequent ist...
Und man hat dann ja auch nicht wirklich "gute" Argumente, dagegen außer eben nur "Kein Interesse", wer sich davon wirklich abhalten lässt hatte entweder sowieso keinen ernsthaften Angriff im Sinn oder was auch immer...

Wenn man ihnen aber stattdessen den größten Scheiß erzählt ist man sie oftmals sehr schnell los... natürlich klappt das alles nur, wenn man auch die entsprechenden Fähigkeiten, sprich eine gewisse Eloquenz, Rethorik und Phantasie, hat.

Wobei ich eh sagen muss, das Ehrlichkeit generell keinen guten Stellenwert hat... Lügen sind viel einfacher... außerdem verrät man eben nicht so viel von sich selbst...
Die Wahrheit ist ein gefährliches gut und in den falschen Händen ist man schnell am Arsch...

Mag ja sein das es ein paar wenige gibt wo die Dinge wie du sie schilderst wirklich noch so gelten... aber der großteil der Bevölkerung ist da eher wirklich nur noch dort wo die Sonne nicht scheint...


----------



## Giggelidu (16. Dezember 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn man ihnen aber stattdessen den größten Scheiß erzählt ist man sie oftmals sehr schnell los... natürlich klappt das alles nur, wenn man auch die entsprechenden Fähigkeiten, sprich eine gewisse Eloquenz, Rethorik und Phantasie, hat.



Das kann man sicher mal machen, es kommt ja auf den bzw. die Gegenüber an. Ist ja nicht jeder Mensch gleich. Aber das zur Doktrin erklären, halte ich für falsch. Mal abgesehen davon, dass man sich damit doch auch nicht wirklich wohlfühlt. 

Wenn ich merke, dass mir ein Mädel unter falschem Vorwand auftischt, ist die in jeder Hinsicht unten durch. Und wenn das dann ihr Ziel war, bitte schön. Ich jedenfalls rechne mich denen zu, die einfach damit umgehen können, wenn ein Interesse nicht auf ein Gegeninteresse stößt. Ist doch ganz normal, kommt immer wieder vor. Und dass das Gegeninteresse nicht da ist, kann und sollte man doch eigentlich ehrlich vermitteln, wenn der passende Zeitpunkt gegeben ist. Imo.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Dezember 2010)

Wie ich sagte, dann bist du eine der wenigen Personen bei denen das klappt...
Beim Großteil, wo der IQ, wenn glücklich, in der Höhe des Alters liegt, reicht das nicht aus...


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Dezember 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Wie ich sagte, dann bist du eine der wenigen Personen bei denen das klappt...
> Beim Großteil, wo der IQ, wenn glücklich, in der Höhe des Alters liegt, reicht das nicht aus...



Ist es möglich, dass du dich für ein bisschen elitär hälst?


----------



## Soladra (16. Dezember 2010)

Mir wird in der Schule in periodischen Abständen der Spruch "Biste öfters hier?" an den Kopf geworfen. Ich nenne das Fail.


----------



## Giggelidu (16. Dezember 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Mir wird in der Schule in periodischen Abständen der Spruch "Biste öfters hier?" an den Kopf geworfen. Ich nenne das Fail.



Mh, wenn es eine Anmache sein soll, dann ist das tatssächlich ein Fail. Aber eventuell ist die Frage ja ganz ernst gemeint und jemand möchte wirklich nur wissen, ob du öfters da bist.


----------



## Dominau (16. Dezember 2010)

Mein sitznachbar müsste diese frage mit "nein" beantworten, da er mehr fehlt wie anwesend ist


----------



## RedShirt (16. Dezember 2010)

In der Schule kenn ich damals "Biste öfters hier" bei Männern eher als implizite "Kann ich Deine Unterlagen abschreiben, wenn ich wieder mal nicht komme?"

Geständigerweise hab ich das dann an der Uni später auch so gemacht   
Hat sich ausgezahlt, konnte länger schlafen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Dezember 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> In der Schule kenn ich damals "Biste öfters hier" bei Männern eher als implizite "Kann ich Deine Unterlagen abschreiben, wenn ich wieder mal nicht komme?"
> 
> Geständigerweise hab ich das dann an der Uni später auch so gemacht
> Hat sich ausgezahlt, konnte länger schlafen.



Man kann doch auch einfach in der Uni schlafen.


----------



## ego1899 (16. Dezember 2010)

ach wenns lustig is find ich das immer ganz witzig...

und wenn ma einer kommt der nen echt dummen bringt, der aber trotzdem zum totlachen is kann das ja trotzdem fruchten...
(naja solang er ihn absichtlich gebracht hat, aber das stellt sich meißtens anfangs direkt heraus ^ ^ )


----------



## Stevesteel (16. Dezember 2010)

Noch was vor heute Nacht?


----------



## dragon1 (16. Dezember 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Er: _"Ich wette mit Dir um 20 Dollar, ich kann Dich küssen ohne Deine Lippen zu berühren."_
> Sie: _"Die Wette nehm ich an, leg den 20er auf den Tisch."_
> Daraufhin küsst er sie und meint: _"Das war jeden Cent wert!"_



Ganz ähnlich hab ichs mal gemacht nur das der Preis der Wette wenn ich verliere eine Ohrfeige war... und hat 1. geklappt, 2. Sie hat voll ausgeholt, ist dann vor lachen fast umgefallen, und hat ganz leicht auf die Wange geklopft ;D


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Dezember 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ganz ähnlich hab ichs mal gemacht nur das der Preis der Wette wenn ich verliere eine Ohrfeige war... und hat 1. geklappt, 2. Sie hat voll ausgeholt, ist dann vor lachen fast umgefallen, und hat ganz leicht auf die Wange geklopft ;D



Das ist eigentlich richtig gut, wenn die Frau komplett abgeneigt ist, schickt sie dich ja schon vorher weg.


----------



## ego1899 (16. Dezember 2010)

stimmt find ich auch... hab sowas leider noch nich erlebt... echt leicht verdientes geld mal so nebenbei angemerkt xD


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich frag mich die ganze Zeit für was ihr anmach Sprüche braucht. Ich geh immer mit einem Prügel und Sack auf Frauen Jagt.


----------



## Jester (16. Dezember 2010)

"Sag mal, riecht dies Tuch nach Chloroform?"
Wobei der Spruch nicht von mir kommt... Hallo Apo!


----------



## Giggelidu (16. Dezember 2010)

Käpt’n schrieb:


> Ich frag mich die ganze Zeit für was ihr anmach Sprüche braucht. Ich geh immer mit einem Prügel und Sack auf Frauen Jagt.



Warum nur stößt auch mich die Vorstellung allein noch nicht ab? Was stimmt denn mit uns nicht?


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Dezember 2010)

Fragt sich nur, inwiefern diese Praxis eine gute Grundlage für ein lebenslanges Zusammenleben ist.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur, inwiefern diese Praxis eine gute Grundlage für ein lebenslanges Zusammenleben ist.


Je nachdem, wie hart er mit dem Knüppel zuhaut hält es bis zum Lebensende :>


----------



## Jester (16. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur, inwiefern diese Praxis eine gute Grundlage für ein lebenslanges Zusammenleben ist.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fixed!


----------



## Dracun (16. Dezember 2010)

wenn du das doch schon selbst glaubst .. warum postest du das dann?


----------



## ego1899 (16. Dezember 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> "Sag mal, riecht dies Tuch nach Chloroform?"
> Wobei der Spruch nicht von mir kommt... Hallo Apo!



haha der wuerd bei mir ziehen zB nice one 
muss man allerdings richtig rueberbringen sont peilen ihn viele nich und er geht unter


----------



## Fauzi (16. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> haha der wuerd bei mir ziehen zB nice one
> muss man allerdings richtig rueberbringen sont peilen ihn viele nich und er geht unter



Ob du eine Referenz bist?


----------



## ego1899 (16. Dezember 2010)

hm naja mein humor is glaub ich etwas speziell kanm gut sein das andere das vielleicht weniger lustig finden


----------



## Olliruh (16. Dezember 2010)

Er : Hast du was türkisches in dir ?
Sie : Nein
Er : Willste ?


----------



## Ihateyou (16. Dezember 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Gestern Abend spät gabs da irgend nen mülligen Film im Fernsehen, der so ein Bisschen im Hintergrund lief währenddem ich durch die Weiten des Internets gesurft bin. Worums in dem Film genau ging weiss ich auch nicht so genau, nach 10 Minuten hab ich dann den Fernseher ausgestellt. Aber an eine Szene kann ich mich noch gut erinnern. Ein Mann und eine Frau sitzen an der Bar.
> Er: _"Ich wette mit Dir um 20 Dollar, ich kann Dich küssen ohne Deine Lippen zu berühren."_
> Sie: _"Die Wette nehm ich an, leg den 20er auf den Tisch."_
> Daraufhin küsst er sie und meint: _"Das war jeden Cent wert!"_



Das hab ich mal in stark angetrunkenem Zustand versucht, aber dann vergessen, sie zu küssen. Den 20 Euronen trauer ich immernoch hinterher.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Er : Hast du was türkisches in dir ?
> Sie : Nein
> Er : Willste ?


und dann zack falcon punch!


----------



## Giggelidu (16. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Er : Hast du was türkisches in dir ?
> Sie : Nein
> Er : Willste ?



Der ist aber hässlich, der Spruch. Vor allem, wenn man den bringt und man ist gar nicht türkischer Herkunft.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2010)

Giggelidu schrieb:


> Der ist aber hässlich, der Spruch. Vor allem, wenn man den bringt und man ist gar nicht türkischer Herkunft.


Dann zieht man halt n Döner hervor und klatsch! :S


----------



## Giggelidu (16. Dezember 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dann zieht man halt n Döner hervor und klatsch! :S



Du willst deiner erwählten Herzensdame 'nen Döner ins Gesicht klatschen? Wie weit glaubst du damit zu kommen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2010)

Giggelidu schrieb:


> Du willst deiner erwählten Herzensdame 'nen Döner ins Gesicht klatschen? Wie weit glaubst du damit zu kommen?


Meiner erwählten Herzensdame würde ich niemals mit nem Anmachspruch begegnen :>


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. Dezember 2010)

Giggelidu schrieb:


> Du willst deiner erwählten Herzensdame 'nen Döner ins Gesicht klatschen? Wie weit glaubst du damit zu kommen?



Weiter als mit Knüppel ausm Sack ;D


----------



## Giggelidu (16. Dezember 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Meiner erwählten Herzensdame würde ich niemals mit nem Anmachspruch begegnen :>



Eine gute Antwort, Sir!   



SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Weiter als mit Knüppel ausm Sack ;D



Da ist wohl was dran. ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2010)

Giggelidu schrieb:


> [...]
> Da ist wohl was dran. ^^


Definitiv. Nicht nur, dass es auffällig ist, es ist auch verdammt schwer, so nen Sack mit sich zu schleppen :\


----------



## ego1899 (16. Dezember 2010)

ich wage zu bezweifeln das es eine gibt die darauf anspringt... selbst wenn sie doener unglaublich gern mag sogar : )


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> ich wage zu bezweifeln das es eine gibt die darauf anspringt... selbst wenn sie doener unglaublich gern mag sogar : )



Es gibt Leute die sich von Kuscheltieren sexuell erregt fühlen...oder von anderen ekelhafteren Sachen die ich hier nicht nennen oder ausführen möchte.
Dagegen fände ich nen Döner schon ziemlich anturnend


----------



## Giggelidu (16. Dezember 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Definitiv. Nicht nur, dass es auffällig ist, es ist auch verdammt schwer, so nen Sack mit sich zu schleppen :\



Für diese Fälle gibt's ja Sackkarren. Ist dann sicher ein bißchen sperrig beim Transport, aber was tut man nicht alles, um irgendwie zu landen.


----------



## Jester (16. Dezember 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute die sich von Kuscheltieren sexuell erregt fühlen...oder von anderen ekelhafteren Sachen die ich hier nicht nennen oder ausführen möchte.
> Dagegen fände ich nen Döner schon ziemlich anturnend



Das Mädchen, welches mit einem frischen Döner auf mich zukommt, lächelnd, und mir diesen Döner dann schenkt, dieses Mädchen werde ich heiraten! Das schwöre ich!


----------



## Giggelidu (16. Dezember 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Das Mädchen, welches mit einem frischen Döner auf mich zukommt, lächelnd, und mir diesen Döner dann schenkt, dieses Mädchen werde ich heiraten! Das schwöre ich!



Du solltest deine Ansprüche dann doch etwas heben. Für diese Ehe sehe ich nämlich schwarz. ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. Dezember 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Das Mädchen, welches mit einem frischen Döner auf mich zukommt, lächelnd, und mir diesen Döner dann schenkt, dieses Mädchen werde ich heiraten! Das schwöre ich!



Stellt euch das mal bildlich vor


----------



## Giggelidu (16. Dezember 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Stellt euch das mal bildlich vor



Du meinst den theatralischen Kniefall mit dem Soße wegtropfenden Döner in einer Hand? Ja, das hat irgendwie was... trotzdem keine gute Grundlage für eine lebenslange Partnerschaft. Und ich meine den Döner, nicht den Kniefall! *g*


----------



## ego1899 (16. Dezember 2010)

ach ja wie romantisch. liebe geht also doch durch den magen


----------



## Giggelidu (16. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> ach ja wie romantisch. liebe geht also doch durch den magen



Und am Ende kommt es doch nur hinten oder vorne wieder raus!   

Ach, das war jetzt stimmungstötend.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. Dezember 2010)

Du hast meinen jungen unschuldigen Glauben an die Liebe zerstört


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Dezember 2010)

Das wäre ein schlechter Handel. Sie zahlt den Döner und du die Hochzeit... tja, da lässt du dich ganz schön reinlegen. Oder fällt dir eine Hochzeit ein, die sich mit 4 Euro finanzieren lässt?


----------



## Jester (16. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das wäre ein schlechter Handel. Sie zahlt den Döner und du die Hochzeit... tja, da lässt du dich ganz schön reinlegen. Oder fällt dir eine Hochzeit ein, die sich mit 4 Euro finanzieren lässt?



Darum geht es ja garnicht...
Die Geste der Dönerschenkung katapultiert ein jedes weibliches Wesen in himmlische Höhen!
Genauso würde ich jede Dame heiraten, die mir alle Pokemon-Orden der blauen Edition originalgetreu nachbaut.


----------



## Giggelidu (16. Dezember 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Du hast meinen jungen unschuldigen Glauben an die Liebe zerstört



So schnell geht das bei dir? Aber besser ist ohnehin, man lernt es früh. 



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das wäre ein schlechter Handel. Sie zahlt den Döner und du die Hochzeit... tja, da lässt du dich ganz schön reinlegen. Oder fällt dir eine Hochzeit ein, die sich mit 4 Euro finanzieren lässt?



Das Ja-Wort an der Pommesbude mit extra viel Ketchup? ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Dezember 2010)

Giggelidu schrieb:


> Das Ja-Wort an der Pommesbude mit extra viel Ketchup? ^^



Das ist ne gute Idee, muss ich mal ansprechen bei mir, dann können wir uns die teure Kirche sparen (sie will im Kölner Dom heiraten -.-)


----------



## Giggelidu (16. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das ist ne gute Idee, muss ich mal ansprechen bei mir, dann können wir uns die teure Kirche sparen (sie will im Kölner Dom heiraten -.-)



Ist ja witzig, ich liebe Kathedralen! Was die handwerklich damals leisten konnten, ist heute noch eine Wucht und nahezu unvorstellbar. War vor einigen Wochen erst in Straßburg und auch im dortigen Münster. Einfach großartig! Nene, mein Guter, lass das mal so!


----------



## Fauzi (17. Dezember 2010)

Mit anschliessendem Hochzeitsessen bei Yldirim!


----------



## Damokles (17. Dezember 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Er: _"Ich wette mit Dir um 20 Dollar, ich kann Dich küssen ohne Deine Lippen zu berühren."_
> Sie: _"Die Wette nehm ich an, leg den 20er auf den Tisch."_
> Daraufhin küsst er sie und meint: _"Das war jeden Cent wert!"_



Mooooment mal...
Von welchen Lippen genau, sprechen wir gerade?

Ich meine das ist doch witzlos. Ich brauch doch nur jede x-beliebige Stelle abzuknutschen
solange ich dabei ihren Mund auslasse und hätte die Wette gewonnen.
Oder reden wir von anderen Lippen?

Dann wäre es doch um ein vielfaches komischer, zu behaupten,:_"Ich kann dich pimpern ohne deine Lippen zu berühren!"_
und danach den Zwanni auf den Tisch zu knallen.


----------



## Dracun (17. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das ist ne gute Idee, muss ich mal ansprechen bei mir, dann können wir uns die teure Kirche sparen (*sie will im Kölner Dom* heiraten -.-)


Autsch das ist wirklich verdammt sau teuer 

Grad das hier gefunden .. sag das mal deiner Freundin dann bist du aus dem Schneider 


> mein Göttergatte hatte sich mal danach erkundigt, es ist zwar möglich da zu heiraten, aber nicht im Hauptschiff, sondern in einer kleinen Seitenkapelle. Wir haben sie angeschaut und sie ist nicht von der übrigen Kirche abgeschlossen, sondern ganz offen. Das ist praktisch ein kleiner Altar, davor ein paar Bänke, die Seitenkapelle hat nicht mal eine Nische, keine Überdachung, sondern wurde mitten im Gang aufgebaut und steht an der Seite in dem grossen runden Gang, der dann in das Seitenschiff führt, der um das Reliquiar herumführt. Nicht der romantischste Ort. Der Touristenbetrieb wird nicht eingestellt und die kleine Orgel und der Pfarrer müssen schon mächtig laut sein um gegen das Gebrabbel der Touristen an zu kommen.



Aber kosten wird es wohl nix .. nur die aderen Heiratskosten aber für den Dom zahlste nix


> Sie interessieren sich für eine Trauung im Kölner Dom.
> 
> Grundsätzlich ist eine katholische Trauung in der Sakramentskapelle des Kölner Doms möglich und zwar samstags nachmittags, Beginn zwischen 15 Uhr und 16.30 Uhr. In der Sakramentskapelle finden 80 Personen Platz.
> 
> ...



http://www.koelner-dom.de/index.php?id=faq#70856 <--Quelle


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. Dezember 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Mooooment mal...
> Von welchen Lippen genau, sprechen wir gerade?
> 
> Ich meine das ist doch witzlos. Ich brauch doch nur jede x-beliebige Stelle abzuknutschen
> ...



Ist auch falsch wiedergegeben
Eigentlich heisst es "Wetten ich kann dich auf den Mund küssen ohne die Lippen zu berühren?"
Was natürlich auch wieder Spielraum für versauten Kram lässt
Geld auffen Tisch kloppen, küssen, Geld wieder einstecken und vehement behaupten die Lippen nicht berührt zu haben


----------



## Aeonflu-X (17. Dezember 2010)

"Hey du?"
"Ja?"
"Fi**en?"

50/50 Chance


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Dezember 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Autsch das ist wirklich verdammt sau teuer
> 
> Grad das hier gefunden .. sag das mal deiner Freundin dann bist du aus dem Schneider
> 
> ...



Oh, danke. Ich glaub, da können wir dann doch vor Ort heiraten. Aber soll eh noch mindestens vier Jahre dauern. Zum Glück! Erst mal Studium packen...


----------



## Death the Kid (18. Dezember 2010)

Von Christiano Ronaldo:

"Ich du f*ck f*ck"

Hat sogar mal funktioniert...angeblich.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Dezember 2010)

Death schrieb:


> Von Christiano Ronaldo:
> 
> "Ich du f*ck f*ck"
> 
> Hat sogar mal funktioniert...angeblich.



Wenn du ein reicher, weltberühmter Fussballer bist, kannst du auch einfach dein Ding aus der Hose holen, würde auch funktionieren.


----------



## Blutlos (18. Dezember 2010)

Erschütternd, wie hier die offensichtlich thematisch unbeleckten Herrschaften in wilde Spekulationen verfallen, während die viel zu dünn gesähte Damenschaft diese auch noch kaltlächelnd in die Irre führt.

Denn: 
Es gibt eine todsichere Methode durch ein einziges Wort wenigstens zeitweise das Wohlwollen und die zumindest intiale Aufmerksamkeit einer jeden Frau zu gewinnen. Diese ist überdies in fast jeder Situation und nahezu unabhängig von Umgebung, persönlichem Stil und Erscheinungsbild anwendbar. Zugegeben, sie erfordert ein wenig finanziellen Einsatz, aber selbst für Taschengeldverdiener in einem überschaubaren und erträglichen Rahmen. 

So, hier die Beschreibung in zwei Schritten:

1. Er (höflich): "Schokolade?"
2. [Schokolade (als geöffnete, aber grundsätzlich noch verpackte Tafel*) anbieten]

Meiner Erfahrung nach klappt das immer.** 

Natürlich ist dies, wie jeder "Anmachspruch" lediglich eine Eröffnung - die eigentliche Repräsentation muss in angemesserer Form im Anschluß erfolgen. Der Dame einfach beim Kauen zuzusehen wird selten ausreichen. Allerdings wird, selbst im höchst unwahrscheinlichen Fall der Ablehnung, der gegebene Korb mit einem Selbstvertrauen-schonenden Lächeln erfolgen.

*) Keinesfalls einzelne Stücke oder an unverpackter Stelle berührte Schokolade und bloß keine Einwände erheben, wenn die gesamte Tafel aquiriert wird. 
**)Sogar bei Frauen mit Laktose-Intoleranz oder anderen Allergien. Gemäß den Aussagen meiner weiblichen Bekannten ist Schokolade einfach stärker und die Debatte ob Schokolade besser oder nur genauso gut ist wie das befriedigende Liebesspiel dauert wohl noch an.


----------



## Giggelidu (18. Dezember 2010)

Blutlos schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach klappt das immer.**



Diese Sternchen wieder. Und ich wollte dich schon beim Wort nehmen!


----------



## MasterXoX (18. Dezember 2010)

@Blutlos

ist es egal was für eine Schokolade? Kann es auch z.b. Haselnussschokolade sein oder weiße Schokolade?


----------



## Thoor (18. Dezember 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> n cooler vater da kannste nix sagen XD



Jo, betrunkene Väter die auf Metal Konzert Mädchen anmachen sind üb0rcool wa...


----------



## Blutlos (18. Dezember 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> @Blutlos
> ist es egal was für eine Schokolade? Kann es auch z.b. Haselnussschokolade sein oder weiße Schokolade?



Oh, eine der schwierigen Fragen. 
Im Prinzip kannst du genau dies als Aufhänger für ein weiterführendes Gespräch nehmen. Für den Erstversuch schlage ich jedoch neutrale Vollmilch-Schokolade vor.


----------



## Kuya (18. Dezember 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Kleiner Einschub: Wenn Mann in den Ferien ist und die einmalige Chance hat mit einer Norwegerin in die Kiste zu springen, gibt Mann sich normalerweise ein paar Jahre älter als er ist um sicher zu gehn, dass Folgendes eben genau nicht passiert:
> Er hat dann natürlich gesagt was auch der Fall war, dass er 21 Jahre alt sei. Die Tatsache, dass ich aber 2 Jahre älter bin als er hat er verschwiegen. Tjo die Mädels meinten dann: _"Sorry boys, you're to young for us. We are 24 and 25. I mean... if you'd be 23 years old, we would be fine, but so...good night."_
> Übersetzung für englisch-schwache Leute: _"Sorry Jungs, Ihr seid zu jung für uns. Wir sind 24 und 25. I meine...wenn Ihr wenigstens 23 Jahre alt wär wärs für uns ok, aber so...gute Nacht."_
> Ihr könnt Euch gar nicht vorstellen wie dumm ich in dem Moment aus der Wäsche geschaut habe.



Jo klassisch. Der Mann muss irgendwann einsehen, dass die Grundregel mind. 2 Jahre älter (oft 4-6 Jahre) einfach kaum zu umgehen ist. Frauen ticken nunmal so. Es ist sogar in den letzten Jahren Schlimmer geworden, ich seh in Clubs regelmäßig 18-19 Jährige, bei denen ich nicht Landen konnte, weil deren Freund oder Beuteschema ab 30 aufwärts anfängt. 

Mich quatschen auch eher die 16-20 Jährgien Mädels an. Man kanns natürlich beukottieren, aber eigentlich sollte man sich drüber freuen, dass man auch mit 40 noch Jagd auf u30 Girls machen kann. Männer sind eben länger Jung, und Määdchen werden viel zu früh erwachsen.


----------



## Kuya (18. Dezember 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Kleiner Einschub: Wenn Mann in den Ferien ist und die einmalige Chance hat mit einer Norwegerin in die Kiste zu springen, gibt Mann sich normalerweise ein paar Jahre älter als er ist um sicher zu gehn, dass Folgendes eben genau nicht passiert:
> Er hat dann natürlich gesagt was auch der Fall war, dass er 21 Jahre alt sei. Die Tatsache, dass ich aber 2 Jahre älter bin als er hat er verschwiegen. Tjo die Mädels meinten dann: _"Sorry boys, you're to young for us. We are 24 and 25. I mean... if you'd be 23 years old, we would be fine, but so...good night."_
> Übersetzung für englisch-schwache Leute: _"Sorry Jungs, Ihr seid zu jung für uns. Wir sind 24 und 25. I meine...wenn Ihr wenigstens 23 Jahre alt wär wärs für uns ok, aber so...gute Nacht."_
> Ihr könnt Euch gar nicht vorstellen wie dumm ich in dem Moment aus der Wäsche geschaut habe.



Jo klassisch. Der Mann muss irgendwann einsehen, dass die Grundregel mind. 2 Jahre älter (oft 4-6 Jahre) einfach kaum zu umgehen ist. Frauen ticken nunmal so. Es ist sogar in den letzten Jahren Schlimmer geworden, ich seh in Clubs regelmäßig 18-19 Jährige, bei denen ich nicht Landen konnte, weil deren Freund oder Beuteschema ab 30 aufwärts anfängt. 

Mich quatschen auch eher die 16-20 Jährgien Mädels an. Man kanns natürlich beukottieren, aber eigentlich sollte man sich drüber freuen, dass man auch mit 40 noch Jagd auf u30 Girls machen kann. Männer sind eben länger Jung, und Mädchen werden viel zu früh erwachsen.

Ach und zum thema Sprüche, folgndes hat mich vor einem sehr unattraktiven "für mich halt^^" Mädchen gerettet.
Ich saß generft an der Bar mit nem Glas Absinth, als sie sich neben mich stellte, mich anlächelte und sagte:
_Sie: Ich such schon lange so gutaussehende Jungs wie dich!_
_Ich: Ja, ich auch!_

und Zack war sie wieder verschwunden.


----------



## Giggelidu (18. Dezember 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Ach und zum thema Sprüche, folgndes hat mich vor einem sehr unattraktiven "für mich halt^^" Mädchen gerettet.
> Ich saß generft an der Bar mit nem Glas Absinth, als sie sich neben mich stellte, mich anlächelte und sagte:
> _Sie: Ich such schon lange so gutaussehende Jungs wie dich!_
> _Ich: Ja, ich auch!_
> ...



Argh, und du hast natürlich kein Profilbild. Hätte mich jetzt interessiert, wie episch man aussehen muss, damit man so angesprochen wird.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (18. Dezember 2010)

In meiner Umgebung gibts die ungeschriebene Regel das der Freund mindestens 3 Jahre älter sein muss.
So ist es schon vorgekommen das ich von einer 13 Jährigen in einer Disko angesprochen wurde (ich frag mich heute noch wie die es da rein geschafft hatte)
Naja ehrlich gesagt sehen die Mädels inzwischen auch 3 Jahre älter aus. Gibt schon einige 15 Jährige die ich als 18 eingeschätzt habe
Es ist wirklich zu verwirrend


----------



## Kuya (18. Dezember 2010)

Giggelidu schrieb:


> Argh, und du hast natürlich kein Profilbild. Hätte mich jetzt interessiert, wie episch man aussehen muss, damit man so angesprochen wird.



Um ehrlich zu sein, der "geschickte" User findet sogar ein Bild von mir, aber:
Dieser Weg wird kein leichter sein, (...dieser Weg wird steinig und schwer, xD).

Ich seh nicht wirklich "Episch" aus, aber ich bin definitiv nicht durchschnittlich sondern Falle eigentlich überall auf, außer da, wo Freaks wie ich rumhängen.

Der Grund ist, ich bin irgendwo zwischen Gothic und Metaler bekleidet (eig. Immer) und hab eine sehr lange Löwenmähne (Dunkelblond), die sich bis zu meinem Gürtel erstreckt. (seit ner woche etwas kürzer, weil ich das unterste Viertel mit (und täglich grüßt das Glätteisen) total vernichtet habe). 

Mein Vorteil ist halt, ich bin recht groß 1,89m. 
Ich bin sehr schlank, und habe blaue Augen.
Das ist halt ein Freewin bei der Sorte Mädchen die dich begrüßt mit "boah hat der Geile Haare".
Gibt halt "gerade in solchen Clubs" haufenweise Mädels die Jungs mit langen Haaren mögen, und genau da gehe ich quasi "farmen".
die übrigen 7 von 10 in der Öffentlichkeit schauen mich eher an, als wäre ich gerade neben ihnen aus dem Grabe auferstanden, was ich irgendwie noch mehr genieße. 
(...Guck mal, der hat ja längere Haare wie ich... xD).

Außerdem hab ich zur Zeit einen "Zenit" an Verehrerinnen durch die ganzen Freundinnen meines Bruders (16), die alle auf diesem Vampir-Romanze-Twilight Tripp sind. Zwar ist 16 mir zu Jung, aber es schmeichelt massiv dem Ego.

Nachteil ist Halt:
Ich brauche vom Zeitpunkt an dem ich aufstehe im Schnitt 2-3 Stunden bevor ich das Haus verlassen kann.

Alleine im Bad brauch ich eineinhalb Stunden (+/-).
Ich mach dabei natürlich "Phön-CD-Pausen weil das Drecksding dauernd heiß läuft.
Nehme Kaffee und Zigaretten dahin gleich mi.
Drehe die Musik auch auf usw,.

Aber ich komme deswegen auch in 5/10Fällen ne halbe Stunde bis Stunde zu Spät.. -egal wohin ich soll.
Meinen Standard Begrüßung ist demnach: Ja, sorry! -aber du wirst es nicht glauben... 


(und wer lange Haare Will, der muss diese stests pflegen, und immer rasiert sein, sonst sieht man aus wie ein Obdachloser). 

Außerdem gibts noch so Praxisprobleme wie:
"Scheiße meine Haare hägen im Putzeimer".
"Verdammt, ich kann mit offenen Haaren kein Cabrio fahren".
"Steh mal auf, du sitzt auf meinen Haaren".

und wenn du Morgens aufwachst, hast du ca. 45g davon im Mund.


----------



## Kurator (18. Dezember 2010)

Naja, ich glaube eine der köstlichsten Szenen war wohl, als jemand ganz freundlich angefangen hat mit meiner Frau zu flirten. Sie stand schon draussen und hat mit dem Typen geredet. Ich habe mich einfach ganz unauffällig dazu gestellt. Der Punkt ist, meine Frau quatscht grundsätzlich mit jedem. Nicht, dass sie selbst etwas von ihnen möchte, sie quatscht einfach mit jedem Menschen den sie trifft.
Naja, ich habe dann so gemerkt, dass er ein bisschen anfängt zu flirten (Meist ist meine Frau dann ziemlich schnell und erklärt, dass sie verheiratet ist und die ganze Sache hat sich). Ich habe mich dann ein bisschen näher zu ihr gestellt und ihr den Arm um die Hüfte gelegt.
Er: "Ist das deine Freundin?"
Ich: "Nein."
Ne kleinere Pause gemacht und gewartet. Bei ihm hat man so richtig die Erleichterung gemerkt. Worauf ich dann weiter geredet habe.
Ich: "Sie ist meine Frau."
Sein Gesicht hättet ihr sehen sollen  Der hat halb Panik bekommen. Musste mich echt bemühen ihm zu erklären, dass ich jetzt nicht wütend auf ihn sei und er sicher keine Prügel bezieht. Der hat echt Angst bekommen, obwohl ich eigentlich keiner Fliege was zu leide tun kann.

mfg kurator


----------



## Giggelidu (18. Dezember 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> (und wer lange Haare Will, der muss diese stests pflegen, und immer rasiert sein, sonst sieht man aus wie ein Obdachloser).



Das trifft mich jetzt wirklich sehr hart. Aber danke für deine Ausführungen, jetzt wird mir so einiges klar.  

Zwei bis drei Stunden, bevor ich das Haus verlassen kann? Ne, das werde ich garantiert nie bringen! Eher kommt meine Mähne ab. Aber ich bin in dem Punkt wohl eher der "obdachlos" dreinschauende Metaller. Ich steh dazu.


----------



## Kuya (18. Dezember 2010)

Giggelidu schrieb:


> Das trifft mich jetzt wirklich sehr hart. Aber danke für deine Ausführungen, jetzt wird mir so einiges klar.
> 
> Zwei bis drei Stunden, bevor ich das Haus verlassen kann? Ne, das werde ich garantiert nie bringen! Eher kommt meine Mähne ab. Aber ich bin in dem Punkt wohl eher der "obdachlos" dreinschauende Metaller. Ich steh dazu.



Naja mein Problem ist auch, ich habe eigentlich leichte Wellen, die ich mir ständig rausglätte, die ganze Glätterei geht sowieso nur solange "relativ" gut, weil ich zum Beispiel 3 verschiedene Pflegespülungen und so ein Glättungsschutzgel verwende. Am nächsten Tag nachd em aufstehen, kannst du dir ja denken wie ich aussehe.
Wenn du zum Beispiel blonde Naturglatte Haare hast, hast du nen Freewin, weil du nix außer ner normalen Vitaminspülung und evtl. was für die Kämmbarkeit draufhauen musst.
...Oh Gott.. ich höre mich wirklich wie ne Frau an was sowas angeht.. 

Ach und PS: Schneide dir bloß nicht die Mähne ab.
Ich hab mal nach ner gescheiterten Beziehung, den Fehler gemacht, hat mich mehr als ein Jahr gekostet, dass wieder zu nachwachsen zu lassen. Ehrlich, wenn mein Chef sagen würde, "Haare ab oder Kündig... "er sieht hinter mir die Tür zufallen". Wer was beruflich gegen meine Haare sagt, trifft mich ungefähr auf dem Fuss, auf dem ich einen "Afroamerikaner" treffe, wenn ich die N-Bombe werfe. (Also "konservative Haarrassisten sozusagen^^").

Aber denkt jetzt nicht, ich könnte mich nicht auch anpassen.^^
Ich habe (natürlich zum Zopf) im Anzug 3 Jahre ne Ausbildung in einer "Anwaltskanzlei" gemacht.


----------



## Giggelidu (18. Dezember 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Naja mein Problem ist auch, ich habe eigentlich leichte Wellen, die ich mir ständig rausglätte, die ganze Glätterei geht sowieso nur solange "relativ" gut, weil ich zum Beispiel 3 verschiedene Pflegespülungen und so ein Glättungsschutzgel verwende. Am nächsten Tag nachd em aufstehen, kannst du dir ja denken wie ich aussehe.
> Wenn du zum Beispiel blonde Naturglatte Haare hast, hast du nen Freewin, weil du nix außer ner normalen Vitaminspülung und evtl. was für die Kämmbarkeit draufhauen musst.



Joa, bin dunkelblond und naturglatt. Allerdings sind meine Haare wirklich nur 'n reines Metalding. Bei mir gibt's keine Spülungen oder tausendmal kämmen am Tag. Die werden natürlich regelmäßig gewaschen, aber der Haargummi geht eh fast nur auf Konzi raus und dafür reicht's. Alles andere wäre mir einfach mal zu viel Aufwand. In dem Punkt muss es aber - ganz normal - jeder für sich einschätzen, wie weit man der eigenen Eitelkeit Platz einräumt.   



> ...Oh Gott.. ich höre mich wirklich wie ne Frau an was sowas angeht..



Ich bin erleichtert, dass du das sagst.   



> Ach und PS: Schneide dir bloß nicht die Mähne ab.
> Ich hab mal nach ner gescheiterten Beziehung, den Fehler gemacht, hat mich mehr als ein Jahr gekostet, dass wieder zu nachwachsen zu lassen. Ehrlich, wenn mein Chef sagen würde, "Haare ab oder Kündig... "er sieht hinter mir die Tür zufallen". Wer was beruflich gegen meine Haare sagt, trifft mich ungefähr auf dem Fuss, auf dem ich einen "Afroamerikaner" treffe, wenn ich die N-Bombe werfe. (Also "konservative Haarrassisten sozusagen^^").



Jo, geht bei mir auch nicht. Habe meine Haare jetzt seit 11 Jahren und mir wurde auch schon das ein oder andere Mal angeraten, die Haare abzuschneiden. Geht gar nicht. Das mach ich, wenn ich das für richtig halte. Ansonsten interessiert mich auch herzlich wenig, was andere von meiner Frisur halten und was sie besser finden würden. Sowas kann ich auch nicht ab.   



> Aber denkt jetzt nicht, ich könnte mich nicht auch anpassen.^^
> Ich habe (natürlich zum Zopf) im Anzug 3 Jahre ne Ausbildung in einer "Anwaltskanzlei" gemacht.



Glaub ich dir. Ich finde ja auch nicht, dass sich das nicht verträgt mit allzu "seriösen" Berufen. Geht alles, wenn man nur will und sich vor allem auch durchsetzen kann.


----------



## Kuya (19. Dezember 2010)

Giggelidu schrieb:


> Joa, bin dunkelblond und naturglatt. Allerdings sind meine Haare wirklich nur 'n reines Metalding. Bei mir gibt's keine Spülungen oder tausendmal kämmen am Tag. Die werden natürlich regelmäßig gewaschen, aber der Haargummi geht eh fast nur auf Konzi raus und dafür reicht's. Alles andere wäre mir einfach mal zu viel Aufwand. In dem Punkt muss es aber - ganz normal - jeder für sich einschätzen, wie weit man der eigenen Eitelkeit Platz einräumt.



Naja bei mir isses nicht wirklich Eitelkeit. Ich hab einfach nur eine gewisse Vorstellung, wie ich meine langen Haare haben will. Da müssen nunmal die Wellen raus, also ständig Glätten angesagt, also hab ich mir von so ner "Beautyqueen" halt Rat geholt damit die Haare nicht durch die Glätterei kaputt gehen. Ich nehme mal an den Film The Crow kennst du, oder? Das ist so etwa mein Ziel. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Jo, geht bei mir auch nicht. Habe meine Haare jetzt seit 11 Jahren und mir wurde auch schon das ein oder andere Mal angeraten, die Haare abzuschneiden. Geht gar nicht. Das mach ich, wenn ich das für richtig halte. Ansonsten interessiert mich auch herzlich wenig, was andere von meiner Frisur halten und was sie besser finden würden. Sowas kann ich auch nicht ab.



Ich hatte mal eine bekannte, war die Freundin eines Kumpels (also so Beziehungstechnisch) und wir kamen uns irgendwie näher, (einige Zeit Später hatte sie mir ernsthaft Gesagt, wenn ich "kurze Haare" hätte, könnte sie sich durchaus was mit mir Vorstellen.  Ich hab ihr gesagt, reicht doch wenn einer von Uns beiden "kurze Haare" hat oder.(Sie hatte so diese freche rotgetönte Kurhaarfrisur die man bei vielen sieht).


----------



## Giggelidu (19. Dezember 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal eine bekannte, war die Freundin eines Kumpels (also so Beziehungstechnisch) und wir kamen uns irgendwie näher, (einige Zeit Später hatte sie mir ernsthaft Gesagt, wenn ich "kurze Haare" hätte, könnte sie sich durchaus was mit mir Vorstellen.



Hrhr, wenn sie das ernst gemeint hat... mh, schon etwas oberflächlich. Da lässt man dann besser die Finger von. Es sei denn, ja... na das muss ich nicht extra ausführen. Du weißt sicher, was jetzt gekommen wäre. ^^

Wie seid ihr denn dann verblieben?


----------



## ego1899 (19. Dezember 2010)

kuya ich wuensche dir das deine haare so lang werden wie deine beitraege durch die staendigen fullquotes xD

vielleicht schenkt dir jemand auch ein paar extensions... und was die beschaffenheit angeht:

wuensch dir doch einfach ein glatte haare zu weihnachten, is ja bald soweit


----------



## Kuya (19. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> kuya ich wuensche dir das deine haare so lang werden wie deine beitraege durch die staendigen fullquotes xD
> 
> vielleicht schenkt dir jemand auch ein paar extensions... und was die beschaffenheit angeht:
> 
> wuensch dir doch einfach ein glatte haare zu weihnachten, is ja bald soweit



Oh je, dann würde ich poermanent drauftreten, wie der Typ mit den Dreadlocks in der Ubahn, von dem du mir mal erzählt hast. 

Du weisst ja was ich mir Wünsche:
www.shadowrun.de/Shadowtech/betaware/Cyberlocken. 



@Giggelidu: Ja, sie hat das wirklich ernst gemeint. Wirklich Schade, weil sie war schon irgendwie niedlich wenn ich so zurück denke.


----------

